# My Double Garage Project!!!......



## shudaman

helo all :wave:

well its about time i put a thread up to document the progress of my new double garage properly.
after moving house in may, we managed to fined a house that ticked all the boxes for me and the misses and ive been dying to get started of this!

its going to be a project that i aim to have done by this time next year so please dont expect it to fly up as i work full time and it will be a weekend/evening project 
its mainly to house my "big love" the focus RS and keep it safe and sucure and also to be a sort of "working garage" when i come to give the RS a rebuild!
p.s the pics arent the best quality because BOTH of my cameras dont wana turn on!

well on to the plans!:thumb:

i am going for what i call a "barn style garage"
so a few courses of bricks and then a timber frame and roof on top it will be 1m away from boundrys and be 4.5m wide and 6.5m long making 30sqmtrs to comply with "permitted development"
it will have electric and possible running water down there.

this is my garden viewed from the flat roof of the current attached garage 








the garage will be going across the end of the garden with a drop kerb from the road side of the property









this is the area were the garage will go (wich is the far right corner)









and this is the complete area thats will be changed with a hard stand area were the tree is atm!









view from the far bottom corner (were the double gate will be) towards the house 
(bit of a mess atm lol)

the plan is to put up an new fence right along the left side of the garden and also along the bottom (moving it closer to my boundry)
excervate down about 6 meters away from the back fence so that the whole area will be lower than the rest of the garden (hopefully drop down about a foot to help keep the height down)
dig footings for brickwork for garage and small retainging wall 
drainage 
build a few courses for the timber frame to sit on (about 7 courses)
build retaining wall 
concrete garage floor and area for hard stand 
timber frame and roof on 
clad and cover roof 
sort inside 
landscapeing

just a quick run down of my thought process:lol:

so on to phase 1 
GROUNDWORKS

this was actually started in augest time as thats when the drop kerb was put in wich can be seen here









dug out and drop kerbs layed, with hard core in fill

















concrete layed with a exspasion joint in middle to prevent cracking









then the path was dug up concreted and slabs layed back down









and all done!

























all work was carried out buy a local groundworks firm and i am very pleased with how it looks

so today i started to clear the side of my boundry to make way for the new fence!









this is on the outside of my fence along the side of the garden 
as you can see there are a couple a lillys growing and have pushed out some of my kerbs!
so i spent some time digging two of them up and lifted the kerbs out ready for me to relay nice and straight!

first one
















gone









number 2
















horrible stuff!!!








done









so over the next day or two i have got to clear the rest of the end 
i will update as much as i can to keep the thread going!

any comments welcome


----------



## MEH4N

very nice, look forward to seeing the progress on this


----------



## shudaman

Mehan said:


> very nice, look forward to seeing the progress on this


thanks i hope i can keep the picture comeing fast enough to please everyone lol


----------



## Derekh929

Was it hard to get access over public path look forward to updates


----------



## shudaman

Derekh929 said:


> Was it hard to get access over public path look forward to updates


not at all mate they didnt have a problem seeing as there is another drop kerb oposite and further down the road so it dosent look out of place 
and there are no services in the path wich helped

they even dug up about 2ft of the bushes and replanted them somewere else lol


----------



## shudaman

and please no laughing as i am no good at drawing but might give u a better idea of what im planning!


----------



## Saj

This is a thread i am going to look forward to. I am a keen DIY enthusiast, but dont have the space or money to spend on my house (apart from fixing the shed roof tomorrow)

Well done for taking the project on, and keep the updates coming !


----------



## Nicholas

Looks good, drawing is good, always exciting having work done!


----------



## John M

The entrance looks superb, it would have been good to carry that on into the garden.
What are the upper walls constructed from ?


----------



## ianrobbo1

I wish I'd put my garage at a different angle like yours, hope you don't use the bit between fence and garage for any old rubbish like my missus has with mine!!:wall:


----------



## slineclean

That looks a cracking start mate :thumb:

Look forward to seeing more photos , wish I could have room for a garage build. Il keep buying my lottery tickets thought!


----------



## shudaman

Saj said:


> This is a thread i am going to look forward to. I am a keen DIY enthusiast, but dont have the space or money to spend on my house (apart from fixing the shed roof tomorrow)
> 
> Well done for taking the project on, and keep the updates coming !


Thanks i have got to build a new shed up nearer the house once the fence is moved, all progress will be on here!



Nicholas said:


> Looks good, drawing is good, always exciting having work done!


It is mate i will be doing all of the work myself as i am a bricky/groundworker by trade and handy at most things so with that and the help of me dad and a couple of mates it should be fun! and help keep the cost down alot to! Lol


----------



## shudaman

John M said:


> The entrance looks superb, it would have been good to carry that on into the garden.
> What are the upper walls constructed from ?


I am going for a single skin wall no more than a meter high useing red face bricks with pillers.



ianrobbo1 said:


> I wish I'd put my garage at a different angle like yours, hope you don't use the bit between fence and garage for any old rubbish like my missus has with mine!!:wall:


Thats what im putting the shed up the other end for!
She will have no need to go near the den! Lol


----------



## liam99

Good start, Looking foward to the updates.


----------



## mattsbmw

looking forward to your updated on this


----------



## shudaman

mattsbmw said:


> looking forward to your updated on this


thanks,
hows your build coming on? no updates recently


----------



## mattsbmw

shudaman said:


> thanks,
> hows your build coming on? no updates recently


Pretty much finished with the exception of electrics and painting the floor, but getting hold of an electrician to come and do it..............


----------



## shudaman

mattsbmw said:


> Pretty much finished with the exception of electrics and painting the floor, but getting hold of an electrician to come and do it..............


can you not do it urself?
it relativly easy to do a ring main, unless ur wanting to do something a bit more complex


----------



## Elliot_C

Looking good so far :thumb:


----------



## Dan_Mol

Looking forward to updates, nice project.


----------



## mattsbmw

shudaman said:


> can you not do it urself?
> it relativly easy to do a ring main, unless ur wanting to do something a bit more complex


Not confident with electrics and need it properly certifying.

Keep us updated on your build


----------



## mercboy

if you need help with the electrics or water supply hot/cold drop me a line,my full time job.might be able to help with material for you.


----------



## shudaman

mercboy said:


> if you need help with the electrics or water supply hot/cold drop me a line,my full time job.might be able to help with material for you.


u might well be handy lol 
i do however work for a heating company lol 
but one thing i am after is some 10mm 3 core armoured cable!
a good 30+ meters really lol:thumb:


----------



## Keith_Lane

Looking forward to the updates!!


----------



## shudaman

Heres a small one!

i spent a couple of hours this afternoon resetting the kerbs i took out yesterday.
























first one all done


























all done!

and tomorrow i will try and tackle as much of this as i can

















there are some nasty bush stumps hideing in there
and that holly tree is gota go to!

thanks ollie


----------



## Saamm93

I wish I could do this...


Good luck mate


----------



## shudaman

i just carnt wait to get stuck in to the actual garage lol


----------



## sfstu

think you said earlier that that is your land between the fence and the start of pavement...? if so, 'ave it...!!! 
i assume you're planning on moving fence outwards to edge of pavement at some point..? if so that'll give you a nice increase in width/size of garden...:thumb:
sounds like you'll have a really nice setup there once drive and gates and garage installed...:buffer::thumb:
following this thread with interest...
rgds stu


----------



## TopSport+

Good luck


----------



## jamesgti

Look forward to seeing your progress mate, will be able to see some of it when I drive past on my way to my mums.


----------



## shudaman

sfstu said:


> think you said earlier that that is your land between the fence and the start of pavement...? if so, 'ave it...!!!
> i assume you're planning on moving fence outwards to edge of pavement at some point..? if so that'll give you a nice increase in width/size of garden...:thumb:
> sounds like you'll have a really nice setup there once drive and gates and garage installed...:buffer::thumb:
> following this thread with interest...
> rgds stu


o yes mate the fence is getting moved out as soon as the new gate is made and delivered and all 27 posts worth of fearther edge fenceing!

















thats the very well made gate ive ordered



jamesgti said:


> Look forward to seeing your progress mate, will be able to see some of it when I drive past on my way to my mums.


if u see me digging come grab a shovel!


----------



## jamesgti

if u see me digging come grab a shovel![/QUOTE]

Haha


----------



## ryand

Looking good so far!


----------



## M3simon

Looks good so far.


----------



## 20vKarlos

Subscribed!! i love these threads


----------



## JB052

Looking good


----------



## mark328

Great work - cant wait to see it finished - love these projects. :thumb:


----------



## shudaman

Looks like ive gota lot to live up to! Lol


----------



## verbarthe

Looking forward to seeing your progress , looking good so far , it s all in the prep work , getting it right now saves heaps of problems a few years later .


----------



## jamesgti

Went past this afternoon and see you started getting rid of the holly tree and rest of the shrubs in there.


----------



## Jedi_Detailer

I've subscribed to this thread. Great project, we are looking to buy a property next year and I'm looking for something with the potential for a project like this.


----------



## 182

Wow nice! Detailers dream when its done, looking forward to seeing the progress.


----------



## shudaman

thanks all for your kind comments 
i do promise to keep this thread going and as manyupdates as i can:thumb:



jamesgti said:


> Went past this afternoon and see you started
> getting rid of the holly tree and rest of the shrubs in there.


i was indeed mate i started clearing all of the small bush stumps etc revealing 6 much larger bush stumps 
plus the holly tree roots, it all has to come out befor the fence can go in i have been dreading these stumps and the one in the garden but i will use the digger for that one!

couple of pics with it nearly clear of all the small stumps/plants 
i will tackle some of the stumps tomoz as well! 
befor 









after

























comments welcome
thanks ollie


----------



## ted11

I take my hat off to you, great work and look forward to updates.


----------



## Dan_Mol

Keep up the hard work, be worth it! Worst bit doing mine so far has been all the digging on your own!

Looking forward to more updates.


----------



## shudaman

it is mate!
i am getting the digger to do the "big" dig in the back garden but gota get these roots out buy hand
i got this one out on new years eve, but it took me 2 hours to do it lol

























its not the biggest root in the world but weighs about 40kg and had about 100 roots connected!

the rest are comeing out on saturday and i will cut down the big tree in the garden on sunday (hopefully lol)

then the fence is going up on the 12th-13th and orderd it today so it will start to really move along when the fence is up!


----------



## Kev_mk3

cant wait to see this build


----------



## steveturbocal

Good work there fella, wish my garden was big enough and funds would allow to be able to do this.


----------



## banditbarron

Wish I could do this with my house

Just a warning!! 

Are you aware of the planning regs regards fences at back of paths?

If not in brief you can only have the fence 1 meter high at the back of any public path or road, you need to go into your land 1 meter and then You can go as high as you like. Hence why it's like it is at the min

You can apply for planning permission to go higher at back of path through the proper channels etc but will most likely be rejected unless you drop it down near the road junction. 

Dave


----------



## shudaman

banditbarron said:


> Wish I could do this with my house
> 
> Just a warning!!
> 
> Are you aware of the planning regs regards fences at back of paths?
> 
> If not in brief you can only have the fence 1 meter high at the back of any public path or road, you need to go into your land 1 meter and then You can go as high as you like. Hence why it's like it is at the min
> 
> You can apply for planning permission to go higher at back of path through the proper channels etc but will most likely be rejected unless you drop it down near the road junction.
> 
> Dave


Fair enough u say that 
I have been told that u need to leave at least a foot of greenery by locals 
And to be honest my naboughr has his right up agenst his kerb as do alot of the fences that have been changed and no one has ever said anything. The local counciler is part of the planning commite so i will check with him also!


----------



## banditbarron

shudaman said:


> Fair enough u say that
> I have been told that u need to leave at least a foot of greenery by locals
> And to be honest my naboughr has his right up agenst his kerb as do alot of the fences that have been changed and no one has ever said anything. The local counciler is part of the planning commite so i will check with him also!


Defo worth asking he question before you start digging holes

Looks like your neighbour is a new build? Maybe they added the fence to the plans. Or maybe he's just done it anyway. Or maybe he got planning.

It's worse on a corner plot. I did it to mine and someone complained to council and I had to cut it down to 1m high.

There is no planning laws for trees however :thumb:

Dave


----------



## shudaman

hes house is the same age as mine just different style, the whole estate was built at the same time
the fence is 9 years old he said 
the house on the otherside of the street had to apply for planning to move the fence but there was a tree wich affected it


----------



## shudaman

small update

finaly got all the roots out!
i reckon its taken 2.5 days to get them all out but it was well worth it 
now on with the new fence! wich i ordered a few days ago and is geeting here thursday 
26 bays worth of featheredge fenceing, 4 inch posts and 2 6inch posts for the double gates 
supplyed by a local timber merchant at a very good price:thumb:

looking foward to doing it really as it will really start the ball rolling 

anyway a few piccys! "with now working again camera":thumb:

last big root gone!
































was getting dark time i finished!








gota set this last kerb back as well








couple of better shots of the house

















cheeRS all:wave:


----------



## jamesgti

Great work mate, what you doing with the old garage?


----------



## craigblues

Looks like you got a nice project ahead.

I got my planning approved for a Large Garage and office above approved along with an extension on a house me and the girlfriend are renovating to move to... I'll have to post the progress when we start but the extension is first.


----------



## shudaman

jamesgti said:


> Great work mate, what you doing with the old garage?


That will get made into another room probably be a hairsalon/playroom lol
The hairsalons for the misses lol but it wont be getting done till next year



craigblues said:


> Looks like you got a nice project ahead.
> 
> I got my planning approved for a Large Garage and office above approved along with an extension on a house me and the girlfriend are renovating to move to... I'll have to post the progress when we start but the extension is first.


Thanks mate and yes get ya progress up!


----------



## TopSport+

great work with this mate:thumb:


----------



## danga200

Subscribed.

Sorry if you have already said, but what are you planning on doing to the existing garage?


----------



## BMW Shortie

danga200 said:


> Subscribed.
> 
> Sorry if you have already said, but what are you planning on doing to the existing garage?


Look up 2 posts above lol :thumb:


----------



## danga200

BMW Shortie said:


> Look up 2 posts above lol :thumb:


Cheers dude. Not sure how I missed that


----------



## BMW Shortie

danga200 said:


> Cheers dude. Not sure how I missed that


Lol, no worries


----------



## cossienuts

good work so far


----------



## Darlofan

BMW Shortie said:


> Look up 2 posts above lol :thumb:


Made me laugh:lol:

Great thread though, looking forward to more updates.


----------



## Neilb1

opps 

my question was answered in post 55

Great work though fella


----------



## stevo260

Subscribed and looking forward to seeing the progress. keep up the good work


----------



## JamieEllison

thats pretty cool! make sure you post images of the completed project


----------



## shudaman

JamieEllison said:


> thats pretty cool! make sure you post images of the completed project


Thats the reason for the thread mate lol:thumb:


----------



## shudaman

Well i should have a nice picture full thread but all the pics are on me camera wich then need to go onto my computer, trouble is my 14 week old puppy bit the thin charger wire! :doublesho
Hes fine but i now carnt go on the laptop lol

Anyway i managed to get most of the side fencing up on the side of me garden! 
I just need to hang the double gates and board the rest of it. 

For a first time at feather boading i am pleased with how its turning out, there was a small level problem that i had to over come but hey i aint no fencer lol

And after that the back fence is next wich might be a but more tricky

Then on to the digging! 
I will upload the progress photos when i can! 
Cheers ollie


----------



## Mike-BHP

Sounds good mate! Hoping too start back too mine in the better weather!


----------



## Jonny_R

Any more updates


----------



## TopSport+

jonny_r said:


> any more updates


+1?


----------



## kempe

jonny_r said:


> any more updates


+2....


----------



## shudaman

Jonny_R said:


> Any more updates


well sort of mate 
ive been trying to get the boarding finished on the fence wich in this weather aint easy lol

and i am hanging the double gate up on satuday, then it will be a case of starting the back fence lol

but i did get me computer lead so i have a couple of new piccys for u lot:thumb:

got a few more boards up this afternoon
































it aint easy boarding by urself lol u need 3 hands

and i carnt wait to get the old fence down!
























and the lovley gates sitting in the current garage!









































and thats it untill saturday really 
cheers ollie


----------



## verbarthe

You re doing well putting up fence boarding in the snow , well done :thumb:


----------



## dandam

The fencing looks really neat :thumb:


----------



## dubber

shudaman said:


> not at all mate they didnt have a problem seeing as there is another drop kerb oposite and further down the road so it dosent look out of place
> and there are no services in the path wich helped
> 
> they even dug up about 2ft of the bushes and replanted them somewere else lol


Bloody hell your lucky ive had nothing but trouble with the local council about getting access to my backs.  great work by the way :thumb:


----------



## shudaman

dubber said:


> Bloody hell your lucky ive had nothing but trouble with the local council about getting access to my backs.  great work by the way :thumb:


That is unlucky mate some councils do it on purpose im sure!
I must admit they wouldnt change the size without alot of hassel because i would have had it a kerb smaller in width!


----------



## shudaman

verbarthe said:


> You re doing well putting up fence boarding in the snow , well done :thumb:


I must admit i had my Fox Ski jacket and thermols on haha



dandam said:


> The fencing looks really neat :thumb:


Thanks mate its made a massive difference to the look and feel of the front of the house!
Plus the misses is happy the puppy wont get out lol


----------



## Darlofan

shudaman said:


> That is unlucky mate some councils do it on purpose im sure!
> I must admit they wouldnt change the size without alot of hassel because i would have had it a kerb smaller in width!


Great looking thread so far keep up the posts.
Councils are great, I got turned down for a garage 2years ago, asked for an officer to come out and advise me on what I could have. She stepped out of her car looked at the houses at right angles to my drive and said "oh they weren't on our map, reapply and you'll get it".


----------



## stoke st

have u checked with council that, where u are fencing up2 is your boundary


----------



## shudaman

chippy30 said:


> have u checked with council that, where u are fencing up2 is your boundary


I have the deeds at home wich is all i need
It has all been sorted mate!


----------



## sfstu

looking really good mate...:thumb: nice neat job which looks like it'll last a good long time...nice additional area to your garden too...:thumb:
i'd make sure to put plenty of paint/stain/varnish or whatever you're using on the top and bottom of that gate where the endgrain is or it'll suck up water and rot eventually...? i made a pair of gates very similar once for a mate who painted them white and i got some white, square, pvc trunking just the right size and attached that at the top to cover and help protect the endgrain...they're still up now and that was years ago...
looking forward to more progress...:thumb:
rgds stu


----------



## stoke st

shudaman said:


> I have the deeds at home wich is all i need
> It has all been sorted mate!


thats good mate, at least u wont have some idiot council guy turning up saying u need to move it back to where it was


----------



## shudaman

sfstu said:


> looking really good mate...:thumb: nice neat job which looks like it'll last a good long time...nice additional area to your garden too...:thumb:
> i'd make sure to put plenty of paint/stain/varnish or whatever you're using on the top and bottom of that gate where the endgrain is or it'll suck up water and rot eventually...? i made a pair of gates very similar once for a mate who painted them white and i got some white, square, pvc trunking just the right size and attached that at the top to cover and help protect the endgrain...they're still up now and that was years ago...
> looking forward to more progress...:thumb:
> rgds stu


thanks mate 
i am considering capping the whole fence and the front gate after ive stained it dark like it is atm:thumb:


----------



## sfstu

shudaman said:


> thanks mate
> i am considering capping the whole fence and the front gate after ive stained it dark like it is atm:thumb:


the featheredge fence should be pressure treated anyway by the looks of it so should be fine...? but the gates being regular wood could do with the help of capping...
stain would also be better than garden paint i would've thought in case you have any local graffiti artists...!!!:doublesho


----------



## Z4-35i

Fencing is looking good. Definitely recommend capping on the fencing and a good preservative wood stain for the gates.

We've used this on our shed, garage and fencing and it works really well. Beads nicely as well when new


----------



## Guest

Just noticed your thread and looking forward to the progress. I would love to get a dropped kerb in but we're about 5 metres from the road with a grass werge in front of our house 

Looking good so far bud :thumb:


----------



## shudaman

Z4-35i said:


> Fencing is looking good. Definitely recommend capping on the fencing and a good preservative wood stain for the gates.
> 
> We've used this on our shed, garage and fencing and it works really well. Beads nicely as well when new


Thanks for the advice i do like the country oak colour they do lol


----------



## VWman

awesome!


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Subscribed to this :thumb: 

Look forward to seeing the updates.


----------



## jamesgti

Looking great olli.


----------



## shudaman

Update!:thumb:

well despite the weather i havent had a bad couple of days really

saturday morning i had to work so as soon as i got back me and my chippy mate set to work hanging the double gates (wich actually wernt as bad as i thought) lol
they went up very well with a yale lock on to keep them locked up 
it was bas*ard cold yesterday so after we done that we went in and got on the chicken soup  








we got the hinges on in the garage then offered them up and all looked good (mainly the brilliant post setting)
so got them hung
























then got started on the yale
























































and sorted!

then came this morning i wanted to get the front gate made and hung and all the boarding finished so i had to get cracking 
it didnt help the fact that it was snowing all day, but hey ho!
i just got the fan heater on in the garage and set to make a new gate

striped the old gate of the hinges catch ect, rubbed them down, primed and a coat or 2 or black gloss and look like new again!
























































































































sorted i am really happy with it as i aint no chippy lol 
i will be putting another hinge in the middle and some diagonal braces when i get a chance but i just wanted to get it up!

then befor it got dark me and THE MISSES was out in the frezing snow, shes a good girl lol








































and basicly done!
i will get some better photos in the day but it look awasome!

so on thursday i will get the shed down and start on the back fence lol

comments welcome
ollie


----------



## BMW Shortie

Looking good


----------



## olliecampbell

Nice...security question though...couldn't someone reach over and open the door over the top of the gate?


----------



## shudaman

olliecampbell said:


> Nice...security question though...couldn't someone reach over and open the door over the top of the gate?


i must admit i thought that after i done it but i was thinking of having another one down the bottom
if any one wanted to get over the fence they can lol it aint hard to jump one unless i put razor tape up :devil:
the left hand gate will be double ground bolted as well but only once ive finised the hardstand area!


----------



## Dan_Mol

Excellent work, taking shape now. Come do my fence if you want look a dab hand at it now.


----------



## stoke st

looking good mate, just 1 thing about your gates, the diagonal braces on the gate should be going the opposite way, they are their to transfer the weight of the gate towards the posts, any gate with a diagonal brace should run from top outside edge to bottom post edge,p,s being a joiner i know this,, it helps stop the gates from dropping


----------



## shudaman

chippy30 said:


> looking good mate, just 1 thing about your gates, the diagonal braces on the gate should be going the opposite way, they are their to transfer the weight of the gate towards the posts, any gate with a diagonal brace should run from top outside edge to bottom post edge,p,s being a joiner i know this,, it helps stop the gates from dropping


Lol well there in now with those hinges they will take a while to drop lol


----------



## VWman

Looks wicked


----------



## domandmel

looks great fella, really tidy job....you can defo come and redo my fence too lol!


----------



## gemantsdad

Hi,gates have been made correctly with regard to braces,but youv'e hung them the wrong sides,left gate should be right and right on left,also,you would have been better using coach bolts to hold hinges


----------



## voon

Hmmmmmm!

1. Cool Job! I just love DIY projects done well ... I want a house just to be able to do things around it...

2. Why was the old fence so far in? No sane person in Switzerland would ever give up those squaremeters with the prices here...

3. Your garden is in a sad state, man 

4. I envy people with large warm garages to work in. Another thing rare in Switzerland, as heated garages count as living space, and you can only have a certain percentage of living space on the total of your owned parcel


----------



## Darlofan

gemantsdad said:


> Hi,gates have been made correctly with regard to braces,but youv'e hung them the wrong sides,left gate should be right and right on left,also,you would have been better using coach bolts to hold hinges


Am i seeing this wrong but if they've been made right but he hung them the other side then the good face side would be on the inside. Either that or he'd have to hang them upside down. Please correct me if i'm wrong there.


----------



## Gizmo68

Really Darlo???

The bottom of the brace should be next to the post, the hinges should be on the side of the gates that are currently in the middle.


----------



## shudaman

There only gates people! 
They aint gona fall off lol
My neibourghs gate is the same tbh and thats been there 10 years lol


----------



## alan hanson

true but pay all that money only to do it wrong?


----------



## Darlofan

Gizmo68 said:


> Really Darlo???
> 
> The bottom of the brace should be next to the post, the hinges should be on the side of the gates that are currently in the middle.


Yeah you're right. Stupidly I didn't think of swapping the hinges to the other side!!!

Ta


----------



## shudaman

alan hanson said:


> true but pay all that money only to do it wrong?


Like i said its done now


----------



## danga200

alan hanson said:


> true but pay all that money only to do it wrong?


I don't think he really cares though :lol:


----------



## shudaman

voon said:


> Hmmmmmm!
> 
> 1. Cool Job! I just love DIY projects done well ... I want a house just to be able to do things around it...
> 
> 2. Why was the old fence so far in? No sane person in Switzerland would ever give up those squaremeters with the prices here...
> 
> 3. Your garden is in a sad state, man
> 
> 4. I envy people with large warm garages to work in. Another thing rare in Switzerland, as heated garages count as living space, and you can only have a certain percentage of living space on the total of your owned parcel


Thats abit tight about the living space mate!

As for the org fence line, im pretty sure that they were all built like that to have alot of greenery around the eatate!


----------



## shudaman

danga200 said:


> I don't think he really cares though :lol:


+1 lmao


----------



## shudaman

On a future thort for the inside of the garage has any1 had experiance of small sissor lifts?
Iam looking for something that only lifts up a meter or so really just to get the car abit higher and possibly safer than axel stands. 
There is ob a height issue but jus want to see if there are any options!?
Ive seen this on the bay as an idea but something fixed!
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=281054481546&index=14&nav=SEARCH&nid=40567772424
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=261156387743&index=9&nav=SEARCH&nid=10831657977
:thumb:


----------



## voon

Man, if you get something like that as well, I have to resort to totally hate you


----------



## rdoyle21

shudaman said:


> On a future thort for the inside of the garage has any1 had experiance of small sissor lifts?
> Iam looking for something that only lifts up a meter or so really just to get the car abit higher and possibly safer than axel stands.
> There is ob a height issue but jus want to see if there are any options!?
> Ive seen this on the bay as an idea but something fixed!
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=281054481546&index=14&nav=SEARCH&nid=40567772424
> 
> :thumb:


They Use these In College there really good unless you ware working on the sills and then axel stands have the advantage.


----------



## shudaman

Are they abit hard to work around are they?
The second link looks abit better


----------



## shudaman

voon said:


> Man, if you get something like that as well, I have to resort to totally hate you


Its a big if mate lol


----------



## rdoyle21

*Ramp*



shudaman said:


> Are they abit hard to work around are they?
> The second link looks abit better


only if your working on the sills, but for the price they both look really good and they are very space saving. Once I can afford to buy one I will be buying this type of Lift


----------



## jamesgti

Looks awesome mate. If you ever need a hand give us a shout I only live 10mins away.


----------



## stoke st

was only trying give u a bit of advice mate, its easy corrected, u just need take braces off and turn them other way, trust me the gates will end up dropping, i,ve fixed a few that have been put on wrong by people not knowing about the brace possition


----------



## shudaman

chippy30 said:


> was only trying give u a bit of advice mate, its easy corrected, u just need take braces off and turn them other way, trust me the gates will end up dropping, i,ve fixed a few that have been put on wrong by people not knowing about the brace possition


so prise them off and pin the in the right way?
only banter friend


----------



## shudaman

jamesgti said:


> Looks awesome mate. If you ever need a hand give us a shout I only live 10mins away.


uve dropped urself init now lol
ill keep ya in mind:thumb:


----------



## laingyla

awsome read cant wait to see what itll turn out like


----------



## sfstu

if you're wanting to get under the car could you not dig an inspection pit in floor of garage instead of lifting car..?


----------



## mistryn

Cracking work there, will keep an eye on this thread as I have gone through it now and taken me 20 mins to read through. im surprised you have not got frost bite :lol:

How long did you have to wait to get the kerb dropped?


----------



## shudaman

sfstu said:


> if you're wanting to get under the car could you not dig an inspection pit in floor of garage instead of lifting car..?


i have thort about that and it is an option but thort the regs people might have something to say?



mistryn said:


> Cracking work there, will keep an eye on this thread as I have gone through it now and taken me 20 mins to read through. im surprised you have not got frost bite :lol:
> 
> How long did you have to wait to get the kerb dropped?


from the first phone call to haveing the letter of approvel i would say 1 month


----------



## stoke st

shudaman said:


> so prise them off and pin the in the right way?
> only banter friend


yeh mate, they should come off easy enough, if u look on other side of gates u should see where they are nailed through the boards, they should then fit the other way if they been cut right, but if u not sure just leave them, u could always get 1 or 2 of these http://www.screwfix.com/p/gate-cast...tracking url&gclid=CIPFt8y1-rQCFUbKtAodGwwA3Q and fix to bottom of gate for support


----------



## shudaman

Small update! 
Tore the old shed down today ready to start the new fence on saturday! 

























There is alot of concrete under it and to the side so that will be fun to break up!
Roll on saturday


----------



## Adam_

Looks like its going to be good


----------



## shudaman

Adam_ said:


> Looks like its going to be good


hope so mate

just very slow starting though, and the weather dont help


----------



## NornIron

Great work so far... cracking on at a pace :thumb:

Bookmarked


----------



## polt

shudaman said:


> On a future thort for the inside of the garage has any1 had experiance of small sissor lifts?
> Iam looking for something that only lifts up a meter or so really just to get the car abit higher and possibly safer than axel stands.
> There is ob a height issue but jus want to see if there are any options!?
> Ive seen this on the bay as an idea but something fixed!
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=281054481546&index=14&nav=SEARCH&nid=40567772424
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=261156387743&index=9&nav=SEARCH&nid=10831657977
> :thumb:


Clean detail has the same as the first ramp see his thread here post 119 http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=224301&page=12 would do no harm asking how it's working for him

Great work so far looks brilliant


----------



## sfstu

with those two lifts you linked, the 2nd one says no electrical connection needed-just hydraulic but the ad for the first one (same seller) says
"_THIS MACHINE HAS LOW VOLTAGE AT THE BUTTONS ON THE CONTROL BOX. THIS IS A LEGAL REQUIREMENT ON VEHICLE LIFTS TO PROTECT THE USER. SOME OTHER LIFTS YOU WILL SEE ADVERTISED DO NOT HAVE THIS PROTECTION._"...:doublesho

you wouldn't catch me under a car on that 2nd lift, thats for sure...

personally, i'd rather go for my idea of a pit...


----------



## shudaman

polt said:


> Clean detail has the same as the first ramp see his thread here post 119 http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=224301&page=12 would do no harm asking how it's working for him
> 
> Great work so far looks brilliant


Thanks for the info i will check it out!



sfstu said:


> with those two lifts you linked, the 2nd one says no electrical connection needed-just hydraulic but the ad for the first one (same seller) says
> "_THIS MACHINE HAS LOW VOLTAGE AT THE BUTTONS ON THE CONTROL BOX. THIS IS A LEGAL REQUIREMENT ON VEHICLE LIFTS TO PROTECT THE USER. SOME OTHER LIFTS YOU WILL SEE ADVERTISED DO NOT HAVE THIS PROTECTION._"...:doublesho
> 
> you wouldn't catch me under a car on that 2nd lift, thats for sure...
> 
> personally, i'd rather go for my idea of a pit...


Mmm i no what u mean 
I am leaning towards a pit!


----------



## Darlofan

shudaman said:


> Thanks for the info i will check it out!
> 
> Mmm i no what u mean
> I am leaning towards a pit!


I wouldn't you might fall in:lol:

With a pit you have to check what the water table is like as you don't want it flooding. You can buy a full contained pit, almost like a plastic box that gets dropped into the ground so it is all sealed and can't flood. Not sure where i've seen them at though.


----------



## sfstu

shudaman said:


> Mmm i no what u mean
> I am leaning towards a pit!


i looked at a house years ago that had a garage with a pit in it...the guy had dug it himself and lined the walls with brick with a concrete floor...wanted to buy the house cos of the pit in the garage...!:lol:

i reckon it could be done for less than the £1500 for that 1st lift you listed and surely you wouldn't need to worry about regs people...?

just seen the above post...good point about the water table but still worth checking out imo...


----------



## GlynRS2

I fitted a Mech-Mate pit when we did our garage extension about 10 years ago. As there is a room above the garage did not have the height for a lift. Back then I think the liner was about £750. No hassle to dig the hole for the pit during the build and it came with all the calculations etc. for the building inspector (link). I think they are still available, but the website is a bit rudimentary:
link


----------



## shudaman

i havent thought of a liner style one 
but what i would do is "tank" the pit 
so dig the hole 
line it with polythene 
poor a concrete floor 
build up block work for walls
back fill
then when i concrete the floor just shutter it off and create a fillet for the cover boards to sit on!
just my thinking lol we made one at my mates already built garage and its as dry as a bone!
shouldnt get any flooding if done that way!?
it would also cost about £250 lol


----------



## sfstu

its the way forward...:thumb:


----------



## Gizmo68

Loving the build so far. :thumb:

With regard to a pit or a ramp they both have their own uses, 

Pit:Great for working underneath the car…exhaust etc

Ramp:Great for helping your back whilst detailing, however not as useful to work under the car.

So it all comes down to what you want it for, having had a pit before I do not miss it, so I would choose the ramp.


----------



## shudaman

good point 
to be honest when i come to rebuild the car i will want it up in the air with wheels off 
but also want to get under it lol
i think a pit and some really good axel stands/ jack will do!


----------



## Gizmo68

just make sure your pit boards are really strong then as the chances are you may need to jack up on them or put the axle stands on them, I originally use railway sleepers! :doublesho
a little OTT I know, they were later changed to cut down alloy scaffolding boards, which were strong enough and nice and light.


----------



## Lloydy

This looks like its going to be awesome! Also a great place to keep the Focus! The Focus RS deserves a place like that! Good work mate will keep an eye on this


----------



## shudaman

cheers lloydy
i will put i thread on the rsoc when i get the garden dug down and footings in!


----------



## shudaman

*UPDATE*

hi all
sorry to let the thread get in to the second page :wall: lol
but work is very busy this time of year

i have finaly finished the fencing:thumb:
was a harder job than i first thought and took a good 2/3 days extra to finish but i am so chuffed with it, it makes the whole garden feel much safer and keep the pup in a treat lol
i do still need to gravel the outside edge but i will do that when i get a tonne for the soakaway

so this weekend i will break up all the concrete and move it to my hardcore pile, to mainly make the diggers life abit easyer 
cut down the big tree at the back and burn all remaining wood 
hopefully dig and lay a base for me shed (only about 7/8 slabs)
and also buy and fit new outside lights

and then digger time next week hopefully:driver::thumb:

anyway some pics!









how it started









































































































the shed will be going in the right corner of this photo

comments welcome
Ollie:thumb:


----------



## Dan_Mol

Amazing just how much space you have gained, fence looks excellent. What height is your feather board, and if you don't mind me asking roughly how much per meter? I need to do mine this year.


----------



## shudaman

thanks mate 
let me look at me recipt!


----------



## shudaman

recipt dosent say seperate prices but for 26 bays of featherboard fencing cost me £940 delivered 
just for the wood lol but it is the best quality!


----------



## shudaman

heres some finished pictures of the fence


















































































































and this is the garage marked out in red spray!









ollie


----------



## Dan_Mol

Could you have dropped the bull nose curb inline with the path or have to keep at that height?

Just looks awkward to get over, after the trouble of putting the drop curb in.

Not a negative comment in anyway work looks quality just seems strange.


----------



## shudaman

Dan_Mol said:


> Could you have dropped the bull nose curb inline with the path or have to keep at that height?
> 
> Just looks awkward to get over, after the trouble of putting the drop curb in.
> 
> Not a negative comment in anyway work looks quality just seems strange.


lol they will be coming out for defo the rs aint no landy lol

i will kick the kerbs into the 6inch posts with to bends


----------



## verbarthe

Looking good, very nice tidy job on the fencing :thumb:


----------



## Z4-35i

Looking good, I would make the garage as large as you can, you'll be surprised how quickly it fills up.


----------



## shudaman

Z4-35i said:


> Looking good, I would make the garage as large as you can, you'll be surprised how quickly it fills up.


i have mate 30m2 as per permitted development regs
i will also have the new shed up near the house for filling with crap


----------



## polt

Looks great mate, fencing especially can't wait to see the rest and finally the garage going up!


----------



## Valverjunky

Maybe a bit late but this is what you need


----------



## stoke st

looking good mate, i see another set of gates in your pics, the bracing on them is correct, have u changed yours yet ,


----------



## Lloydy

Looking good!!! My OCD is kicking in with the colour of the gates though lol


----------



## shudaman

Valverjunky said:


> Maybe a bit late but this is what you need


i take it that is instead of the pit lol



chippy30 said:


> looking good mate, i see another set of gates in your pics, the bracing on them is correct, have u changed yours yet ,


no i havent mate can i add a brace without removeing the current ones?



Lloydy said:


> Looking good!!! My OCD is kicking in with the colour of the gates though lol


ha ha that anoys me to but thats the misses job:lol:


----------



## cleancar

Very nice , what you need is electric fences and electric garage door so you can just roll straight in , actuators for your fences are quite cheap now.


----------



## Dan_Mol

shudaman said:


> lol they will be coming out for defo the rs aint no landy lol
> 
> i will kick the kerbs into the 6inch posts with to bends


I was thinking my mates old RS would never get over that.


----------



## shudaman

cleancar said:


> Very nice , what you need is electric fences and electric garage door so you can just roll straight in , actuators for your fences are quite cheap now.


i am at least looking at the eletric rams for the gates and a roller door would be lovley but not cheap lol
i am on the look out for a second hand lecy door though


----------



## jamesgti

Coming along nicely bud.


----------



## Tom J

how much was the gate mate?


----------



## domandmel

looks amazing mate! really tidy job, and great to get all that space i bet


----------



## shudaman

Tom J said:


> how much was the gate mate?


it was £270 off ebay delivered i can find out the sellers name if u want but search double gte and ull find it
top quality:thumb:


----------



## stoke st

hows it going lad, any updates yet


----------



## shudaman

Yes there is mate
The digger has been in action today and hopefully will all be dug down and footing dug tomoz 
Full update will happend tomoz night
Ive just been so busy at work dayley updates are tricky lol
And ive got man flu haha


----------



## shudaman

UPDATE

So sorry bout the delay but ive been busy

Last week i managed to get all the concrete broke up ready for the digger and also cut down the large tree wich was fun bymeself lol (actually got me chainsaw stuck up the tree at one point lol)

And then this week end i had the digger in 
Now im quite unhappy with just how much we got done with the digger as i did not feel at all well sat and sun and wasent as much help as i shouldve been 
So we only manged to reduce dig (about 25tonn came out of the end and more lol)
So i have now got to dig the footings by hand, which tbh wont be a killer as the soil is lovely here lol 
But other than the footings i need to start on the new small shed project so i can get rid of the green house so still a long list lol
Any way some pics!










































































































So if any1 needs some top soil give us a shout lol!

Thanks ollie


----------



## wylie coyote

Lovely looking topsoil there mate. Do you deliver?
If you want to get rid of it out it on Ebay, lots of people do....:thumb:


----------



## mattsbmw

Yes that topsoil is valuable, i was told when they dug ours out that it was about £80 per tonne :doublesho

So perhaps contact a local landscaper or even grab hire company they may fetch it from you and pay you a little bit too.

Good progress BTW.


----------



## verbarthe

Job coming along nicely :thumb:


----------



## shudaman

Thanks all 
It needs a bit ofa siv through as u clear it but only some roots in there really ebay might be a good call though!!


----------



## Z4-35i

Coming along nicely. I wish our soil was as nice as that, we have pretty much solid clay where we are, which is not fun to dig by hand. I'm sure a local landscaper would be interested in your top soil.


----------



## shudaman

I think i will give a few companys a bell today

Also on the progress front ive got hold of a second hand mixer wich will save loads of cash renting one 
And also bought me a second hand electric garage door! 
I needs a good clean and bit of spraying on the metal work but for £75 i cant complain, it will at least do me for a couple of years! 
























CheeRS


----------



## jamesgti

Great work mate.


----------



## dandam

I love threads like this - I don't have the ability but I do have the ambition, but I fear this is as close as I will ever get to doing similar......


----------



## sfstu

good purchases...:thumb:
enjoying following your progress and looking forward to seeing it all done...
stu


----------



## verbarthe

Own mixer is a great idea, I bought a new electric one 7 years ago and it s one of the best tools i ve ever had ,it s paid for itself at least 20 times over the years .:thumb:


----------



## PTAV

keep up good work love your thread seeing your gate made me make one for myself


----------



## behavedaveo

Your beagle looks the same as ours lol ours is called Molly and just coming up to 2 years old , whenever I am doing anything she is there stealing all my tools and I end up chasing her round to get them back lol


----------



## shudaman

behavedaveo said:


> Your beagle looks the same as ours lol ours is called Molly and just coming up to 2 years old , whenever I am doing anything she is there stealing all my tools and I end up chasing her round to get them back lol


Lol that sounds like ours 
Hes only 4mnth old and called harley, he is a right handfull but alsoour best friend already he too is always by my side!


----------



## Riv

Looks great, just read it the whole way through 

Top job with the fencing.


----------



## behavedaveo

shudaman said:


> Lol that sounds like ours
> Hes only 4mnth old and called harley, he is a right handfull but alsoour best friend already he too is always by my side!


There are mans best friend ours loves waiting by my chop saw for the off cuts of wood don't know what she's going to be like when we actually get planning passed for my man cave reckon she be a right handful but at the moment southend council are being a pain in the **** lol so could be a while :car:


----------



## Nil by mouth

First time I've seen this thread , wow dude what a project , I'm now hooked and waiting with baited breath for your next installment :thumb:


----------



## stavs

Fantstic project! All the norm for me as its my job. Your doing a great job though


----------



## shudaman

thanks for the comments 
im abit annoyed that it hasent been moving quicker but work has been manic:wall:

i hope to get the footings dug this weekend (even though im working sat lol)
and concreted next weekend 
also get some hardcore spread about
will keep updates comeing!


----------



## cleancar

Can't see pics anymore


----------



## craigblues

Your Free Photobucket account has run out of bandwidth... You will need to upgrade or use somewhere else to display pictures.


----------



## shudaman

noooooooo

i dont understand all the bandwidth stuff 
its says my bandwidth limit will reset in 3 days? so shall i not bother paying


PICS ARE BACK!


----------



## stevie_m

Love the detail of the work so far, nice big garden also.

How did the footings go ?


----------



## Z4-35i

Good call on getting a cement mixer, at that price you'll soon start saving money compared to renting, looks like the inside of the drum could do with a good clean though. We brought the same mixer around 4 years ago, they are really great and easy to use and so much quicker than mixing by hand.

We also picked up second hand plate compactor off a private seller on ebay, as we've been doing a fair amount of ground work and paving over the last few years and it was getting expensive renting one each time, plus the hassle of getting it in and out of the back of our Jeep, they are pretty heavy. I think he regretted selling it as he contacted us 6 months later and asked if we'd finished with it and wanted to buy it back for the same price.

Looking forward to the next instalment and pictures of your build.


----------



## shudaman

Thanks 
Tbh its payed for its self all ready cos ive used it at work a few times! 
I have been looking out for a second hand wacker plate but they seem to hold there money very well 

Update wise the footings are started and should be done for neext weekend 
Got a few pics i will upload shortly!


----------



## Scotty Pro

Just came across this thread and subscribed 

Love jobs like this, makes me so jealous because I haven't any space whatsoever to build a garage


----------



## shudaman

SMALL UPDATE

as i keep saying progress is slow atm, i just cant seem to get stuck in and really get it moveing 
and to help more i woke up to a blanket of snow and horrible weather

anyway its all set out for the footings and i got a few meters dug out
i hope to get it all dug out and concreted by sunday

couple of pics


























































and if anyone need topsoil i got plenty!!!








:thumb:


----------



## shudaman

Also ive got all the bricks sorted 
1220 for £300 BOOM
Good old ebay


----------



## jamesgti

Coming along mate, great eBay find on the bricks.


----------



## 20vKarlos

Exactly as above! Can't believe work site throw away good bricks! Put them I eBay! 

Good find and can't wait to see work progress further!


----------



## Dawesy90

Amazing project! Keep up the good work


----------



## ted11

looking good,keep up the good work.


----------



## TopSport+

Dawesy90 said:


> Amazing project! Keep up the good work


+1:thumb:


----------



## Keir

it's coming along now!


----------



## Darlofan

Looking good. Can't beat ebay. I tiled my garage roof for 99p as nobody bid on them. Picked them up in the Mondeo all in one go too, suspension was on it's a**e that day!!!


----------



## shudaman

Thanks all
Ebay isa good friend of mine lol
Bought all my cars off there too! Im always on the look out for allsorts of tools on there and my next buy will be some armoured cable for the garage. 

Also the footings WILL be poured on sunday as im getting 4t of ballest delivered sat, if i dont get them done i might go mad lol


----------



## Nil by mouth

Looking good dude , many thanks for taking the time to keep us all updated :thumb:


----------



## mikeygtir

shudaman said:


> ...
> my next buy will be some armoured cable for the garage...


what size of SWA are you looking for and what length?

I'm sure ive got 25m of 6mm 3c sitting unused..


----------



## shudaman

:car:


mikeygtir said:


> what size of SWA are you looking for and what length?
> 
> I'm sure ive got 25m of 6mm 3c sitting unused..


Errm i aint sure yet really, ive been told i should use 10mm? 
What did u use it for?


----------



## Dan_Mol

10mm is fairly hefty stuff. I had 6mm running from house to garage so extended it with 6mm and a submarine joint under the floor.


----------



## shudaman

UPDATE

hi all, well a bit of progress was made this weekend 
I got the footings all dug out and concreted it was a big job considering i done it alone ( well the misses was helping me at the end lol)

I think i went abit over the top on the entrance footings as i still dont no what i am doing with the door a bought 
So this comeing weekend i am collecting the bricks from colchester and on sunday i want to get the brickwork set out and a couple of courses down! 
So hopefully it should start to move along a bit quicker now! 
Roll on the longer days!
Anyway some pics!

My latest ebay buy!








Almost in!
































Sorted! (Had to take pic this morn as i didnt finish till 730 sun lol)

































Comments welcome


----------



## mikeygtir

shudaman said:


> :car:
> 
> Errm i aint sure yet really, ive been told i should use 10mm?
> What did u use it for?


Agreed with Dan, 10mm is pretty overkill for a garage unless you've got a massive cable run where voltage drop may become an issue.

To put it into perspective, 10mm is used for high power electric showers and electric cookers before diversity is applied to the cable sizing calculations

I had planned to fit the cable from the house to the workshop, but the cable that was already run and terminated was good enough for me so its sitting there still wrapped up as per the day it arrived.. I also have the gland packs to go with it..


----------



## shudaman

Dan_Mol said:


> 10mm is fairly hefty stuff. I had 6mm running from house to garage so extended it with 6mm and a submarine joint under the floor.


How far from the house is ur garage though mate?
And did u just run it from ur house fuse board to another concumer unit in the garage?



mikeygtir said:


> Agreed with Dan, 10mm is pretty overkill for a garage unless you've got a massive cable run where voltage drop may become an issue.
> 
> To put it into perspective, 10mm is used for high power electric showers and electric cookers before diversity is applied to the cable sizing calculations
> 
> I had planned to fit the cable from the house to the workshop, but the cable that was already run and terminated was good enough for me so its sitting there still wrapped up as per the day it arrived.. I also have the gland packs to go with it..


Thanks, what sort of distance from the main fuse board do i need to worry about voltage drop? 
I might have a compressor in the off the garage fuse board!
How much u pay for the wire?


----------



## Dan_Mol

It's was in my existing garage, in the wall to the fuse board, own independent switch so can cut garage off.

It's probably 7m and I've added an additional 3m / 4m to that. Will be then connected to a second fuse board in the garage.

Hopefully a sparky can come along and confirm what you require over the distance you have.


----------



## mikeygtir

again, agreed..

For safety, i would have circuit protection in the house, then the cable out to the garage/workshop then a small consumer unit in the outbuilding.

As for voltage drop, i dont have an on-site guide (sparkies ref book) handy as i'm sunning it up in Angola just now, but the one i do have is only relevant for the 16th edition of the IEE wiring regs not the current 17th.

To calculate voltage drop and cable minimum sizing, you'll need to know now only the length of run, but how you are going to contain/support said cable and if your grouping it with other cables.

Once i'm home, (if no one else has gave you an answer) i'll be able to give you a rough idea but that'll only be based on the 16th edition

As for the compressor, i'm assuming its not a massive behemoth of a tool and will more than likely have a standard UK 13A plug fitted therefor i wouldnt worry about making that a special circuit on its own.


----------



## shudaman

thanks guys
i have planed on doing it the way uve said mikey and i must admit my mate is a sparky just havent got to speak to him yet lol
as for the compressor i didnt think of the PLUG on them lol i will prob still wire it in to a switch fuse anyway 

trouble is ive got a bit of work todo as of yet lol


----------



## mattsbmw

i put 10mm cable down but mine is a 27m run, wanted to make sure i had enough power down there.

I got mine wired into the main fuse box and then another fuse box in the garage.


----------



## mikeygtir

ps if you want some 6mm 3c 25m long let me know.. hahaha


----------



## shudaman

mattsbmw said:


> i put 10mm cable down but mine is a 27m run, wanted to make sure i had enough power down there.
> 
> I got mine wired into the main fuse box and then another fuse box in the garage.


Did any1 advise u to do that?


----------



## busterbulldog

Its fine as long as its all sized correctly,mine is the same...main board 14 breakers,plus rcd seperate 45amp for garage,seperated by 4 more breakers for lights and power up and down


----------



## mattsbmw

shudaman said:


> Did any1 advise u to do that?


Which bit?

The cable, an electrician told me that was the best size to go for and the fuse box was to comply with the regulations, of having a breaker for the cable as well s the circuits.

Hope this helps.


----------



## seatash

U will have to have an rcd in your house and an rcd in the garage but the earth cable shouldn't be connected to the garage as u will have to put an earth stake in the ground and run an earth cable from that to your garage fuse board,I generally run a 6mm cable to garages as not many people have a lot of things plugged in and using all at same time inside their garages,I'm a sparky by the way if that helps


----------



## shudaman

mattsbmw said:


> Which bit?
> 
> The cable, an electrician told me that was the best size to go for and the fuse box was to comply with the regulations, of having a breaker for the cable as well s the circuits.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Yer sorry the cable size because my run will be 20+ so i am thinking about 10mm



seatash said:


> U will have to have an rcd in your house and an rcd in the garage but the earth cable shouldn't be connected to the garage as u will have to put an earth stake in the ground and run an earth cable from that to your garage fuse board,I generally run a 6mm cable to garages as not many people have a lot of things plugged in and using all at same time inside their garages,I'm a sparky by the way if that helps


And thanks for that mate, i shouldnt need to take a earth down there anyway should i? 
This is the ONLY bit thats ever confused me is electics everything else aint too bad lol


----------



## seatash

And thanks for that mate, i shouldnt need to take a earth down there anyway should i? 
This is the ONLY bit thats ever confused me is electics everything else aint too bad lol[/QUOTE]

Yes mate u will def need an earth from the house,ideally you would have 2 core armoured cable and use the armoured as an earth,as long as the armoured is earthed at the fuse board in the house and not the fuse board in the garage.if you have got 3 core then use the earth core and the armoured (but don't connect the earth to garage),it's just so if someone was to put a spade or something through the cable it will trip the rcd which supplies it (the one in the house),hope that helps


----------



## mercboy

i'm a spark and don't understand why you need an earth rod in the ground at the garage.why disconnect the earth from the house,new one on me this


----------



## seatash

mercboy said:


> i'm a spark and don't understand why you need an earth rod in the ground at the garage.why disconnect the earth from the house,new one on me this


Unless the regs have changed Gota have earth stake as garage is not attached to the house,separate building


----------



## SiT

Anymore developments on this, it's a cracking read! Looks like a great project and you have plenty of room too in the garden. We are in the process of house hunting and a decent plot is high up on my list of things for exactly this reason!!

Look forward to seeing finished article.

Si


----------



## shudaman

Only update at the moment is iam about to go get a load of bricks and the rest tomorrow morning Then i will dig the pit 
and on sunday i am goin to set the brickwork out with a course just to get me bearing really lol
Pics to follow


----------



## BM-Stu

How deep did you dig the founds? And how much of the 4 ton of aggrigate mix did you have left?


----------



## shudaman

They were about 400 deep all of the ballest went


----------



## John-R-

seatash said:


> Unless the regs have changed Gota have earth stake as garage is not attached to the house,separate building


Eh, not 100% on that as I'm sure that was a requirement dependant on distantance and potential earth loop impedance.


----------



## SKY

seatash said:


> And thanks for that mate, i shouldnt need to take a earth down there anyway should i?
> This is the ONLY bit thats ever confused me is electics everything else aint too bad lol


Yes mate u will def need an earth from the house,ideally you would have 2 core armoured cable and use the armoured as an earth,as long as the armoured is earthed at the fuse board in the house and not the fuse board in the garage.if you have got 3 core then use the earth core and the armoured (but don't connect the earth to garage),it's just so if someone was to put a spade or something through the cable it will trip the rcd which supplies it (the one in the house),hope that helps[/QUOTE]

You cannot use the Armour as earth.


----------



## seatash

SKY said:


> Yes mate u will def need an earth from the house,ideally you would have 2 core armoured cable and use the armoured as an earth,as long as the armoured is earthed at the fuse board in the house and not the fuse board in the garage.if you have got 3 core then use the earth core and the armoured (but don't connect the earth to garage),it's just so if someone was to put a spade or something through the cable it will trip the rcd which supplies it (the one in the house),hope that helps


You cannot use the Armour as earth.[/QUOTE]
Explain!?


----------



## Lloydy

Looking good  bet you cannot wist until its done!

Looking forward to the summer lol


----------



## shudaman

I really cant mate
But with weekends like last i aint getting very far


----------



## jamesgti

Nice bank holiday weekend coming up mate so if you don't work bank holidays you've got 2 extra days to work on the garage.


----------



## Jonesy_135

jamesgti said:


> Nice bank holiday weekend coming up mate so if you don't work bank holidays you've got 2 extra days to work on the garage.


Yeah! no excuses for not posting a shed load of pictures next Monday


----------



## shudaman

jamesgti said:


> Nice bank holiday weekend coming up mate so if you don't work bank holidays you've got 2 extra days to work on the garage.


True that mate cant wait lol


Jonesy_135 said:


> Yeah! no excuses for not posting a shed load of pictures next Monday


I promise to have some good ones!:thumb:


----------



## Kev_mk3

cracking work so far


----------



## Nicholas

Looking very good, lots of misleading quotes on the electrical installation, would recommend you take this advise of a local electrical contractor, you can do the electrical work yourself but would need it signed of by them as this building could be classed as a "special location" under 17th edition and part P of the building regs.

You will need a RCBO protecting the cable (SWA) The breaker is there to protect the cable only! So you size the cable to your requirements then size the breaker accordingly.

You won't haven issue on volt drop, as the distance from you house is not that great so don't worry about that or worry about grouping factors or diversity all N/A

Earthing is the most important you do need an earth at the garage, as this building is remote to your property the regs call for its own earth, this would just require putting in some earth rods (cheap earth rods from screwfix) but would need to be tested to confirm Ze (earth loop).

You will also need to connect the SWA either end so you have a earth through the armoured this must happen! Or if using three core one core should be the earth as well. 

The earth rod is overkill but the regs don't deferentiate between garage and other dwellings regardings this regulation to much, this would be down to the guy that signs off the electrical certification hence its worth chatting to them first.


----------



## shudaman

Nicholas said:


> Looking very good, lots of misleading quotes on the electrical installation, would recommend you take this advise of a local electrical contractor, you can do the electrical work yourself but would need it signed of by them as this building could be classed as a "special location" under 17th edition and part P of the building regs.
> 
> You will need a RCBO protecting the cable (SWA) The breaker is there to protect the cable only! So you size the cable to your requirements then size the breaker accordingly.
> 
> You won't haven issue on volt drop, as the distance from you house is not that great so don't worry about that or worry about grouping factors or diversity all N/A
> 
> Earthing is the most important you do need an earth at the garage, as this building is remote to your property the regs call for its own earth, this would just require putting in some earth rods (cheap earth rods from screwfix) but would need to be tested to confirm Ze (earth loop).
> 
> You will also need to connect the SWA either end so you have a earth through the armoured this must happen! Or if using three core one core should be the earth as well.
> 
> The earth rod is overkill but the regs don't deferentiate between garage and other dwellings regardings this regulation to much, this would be down to the guy that signs off the electrical certification hence its worth chatting to them first.


i agree to all of that and i am getting a local sparky too have a look and advise me what route to take
i am planning to do as much of the work as they will let me ie wireing the garage, laying the swa etc and hope fully get them too do final connections, checks, tests etc


----------



## mattsbmw

shudaman said:


> i agree to all of that and i am getting a local sparky too have a look and advise me what route to take
> i am planning to do as much of the work as they will let me ie wireing the garage, laying the swa etc and hope fully get them too do final connections, checks, tests etc


Its always best to get some advice from the professionals, when i did my garage i laid the SWA cable and that was it. The sparky i used said that he would not test any work i had done in terms of wiring light fittings etc so i just paid him to do it.

Didnt cost too much either.


----------



## Scotty Pro

Whats happened to the bricky, is he on strike ??? :lol::lol:

we need some pics :thumb:


----------



## shudaman

Scotty Pro said:


> Whats happened to the bricky, is he on strike ??? :lol::lol:
> 
> we need some pics :thumb:


im the bricky lol
i am in the process of a update post!


----------



## sfstu

shudaman said:


> i am in the process of a update post!


are we there yet...? are we there yet...? are we there yet...? are we there yet...?


----------



## Buckweed

Wow this has been a great read, looking forward to the finish pics.


----------



## shudaman

*BANK HOLIDAY UPDATE*

hi all ive been busy over the last few days and got a few jobs done that ive been wanting to do for a while

the garage has been set out with a couple of courses
dug out and layed small shed base
got most of the new shed up 
bumped 1220 bricks 
and a couple of other bits

dont sound much but with along with a trip to a dog show and two meals with parents its been a busy weekend lol

i plan to get the small shed nearly finished this weekend coming and a course of engineering bricks befor damp

anyway some pics!

got the first course set out near bang on!








































was pretty happy so put another cousre on 

















































then i dug out for the small shed base
















then used the old fence posts as hardcore!








then layed some slabs other the top for a nice level base, they are all odd ones that ive had stood about so it cost me sweet fa to do it lol








sorted

















then onto the frame
































































i am chuffed so far with the shed 
just need to finish the roof, clad it, hang door then fill it with sh*t:lol:

i also braced the gate








and sorted the bricks out









i also gave the RS and my misses new clio a goin over as it was sunny








needs a few swrils got rid of but the reflection is good:argie:









so there u go, im off to have a beer and watch a film 
c u next week!:thumb:


----------



## sfstu

christ, i thought i'd had a busy weekend...:doublesho

well done mate, loads of progress there plus clean cars, 2 dinners and a dog show...:thumb:
like the shed...:thumb:


----------



## jamesgti

Great work mate looking great.

Saw you giving the RS a wash on Sunday on my way home. Looks loverly mate.


----------



## shudaman

jamesgti said:


> Great work mate looking great.
> 
> Saw you giving the RS a wash on Sunday on my way home. Looks loverly mate.


cheeRS mate 
good old poorboys QD+ lol


----------



## Scotty Pro

Great work there mate, coming along nicely. There is nothing better than doing something yourself, it gives a deep down satisfaction when its all done. Looking forward to the next update.



jamesgti;4044066
Saw you giving the RS a wash on Sunday on my way home.[/quote said:


> You should have stopped and mucked in :lol:


----------



## shudaman

Scotty Pro said:


> Great work there mate, coming along nicely. There is nothing better than doing something yourself, it gives a deep down satisfaction when its all done. Looking forward to the next update.
> 
> You should have stopped and mucked in :lol:


he might leve water marks :lol::lol:


----------



## jamesgti

Scotty Pro said:


> Great work there mate, coming along nicely. There is nothing better than doing something yourself, it gives a deep down satisfaction when its all done. Looking forward to the next update.
> 
> You should have stopped and mucked in :lol:


Haha I couldn't as had to get back and do mine:thumb:


----------



## cleancar

nice updates , are you not having any brick pillar supports on any of the walls on the inside seeing as your only doing single skin ?


----------



## shudaman

cleancar said:


> nice updates , are you not having any brick pillar supports on any of the walls on the inside seeing as your only doing single skin ?


Yes i am i will prob have two down the long sides and possibly one on the back wall
Will start them when i lay the eng bricks on sat


----------



## Jonny_R

Great progress and work mate! i only managed to get my 1 car detailed this weekend! never mind 2 cleaned!

Although it was my first attempt at DA polishing


----------



## shudaman

Lol they were very quick washes 
I havent waxed the RS properly since xmas 
i justhavent had the time or weather yet!


----------



## MEH4N

great progress mate. looking great so far


----------



## craigblues

Looking good! I do love a project.


----------



## Nil by mouth

Just caught up with thread , you've kept momentum moving at a great pace dude , particularly like the use of old posts :thumb:
Looking forward to next instalment , hope weather warms up a bit the weekend for you .


----------



## Ongoing

Looking good buddy, keep up the good work


----------



## chud786

I have been following this thread and admire all your hard work,looking good.
Was just wondering about the bricks you have used,they look like a face brick on the photos,if they are won't they just blow apart being laid straight on the ground?I would have thought you would start with the engineers.
Apologies if I am wrong,I'm a joiner not a brickie so stand to be corrected.
Not trying to pick fault with your work but it would be a shame if you had problems after all your hard work.


----------



## shudaman

chud786 said:


> I have been following this thread and admire all your hard work,looking good.
> Was just wondering about the bricks you have used,they look like a face brick on the photos,if they are won't they just blow apart being laid straight on the ground?I would have thought you would start with the engineers.
> Apologies if I am wrong,I'm a joiner not a brickie so stand to be corrected.
> Not trying to pick fault with your work but it would be a shame if you had problems after all your hard work.


thanks mate 
as for the bricks they will be fine, i am putting a course of eng befor dpm to stop the riseing damp. some people might be worried but i have seen alot of footings layed like it (even though i havent been ona building site in about 5 years lol)


----------



## shudaman

UPDATE

small weekend update here
basicly i got the small shed nearly finished 
got the eng course on so ive got the height to dig the pit
cleared a load of soil from the pile

this weekend will be focusing on digging the pit and getting the floor of it concreted 
hanging a door on the shed and filling it with the stuff out of the green house 
then taking the green house down

along with a list that keeps getting longer of little jobs lol

anyway some pics


























































































































































comments welcome


----------



## VWman

best thread on here at mo! awesome work


----------



## stevo260

nice one keep up the good work and keep those updates coming


----------



## jamesgti

Good update mate.


----------



## shudaman

UPDATE

Hi all
should have updated a couple of days ago but been busy

got a few jobs done over the weekend 
hung door on shed 
filled it with stufff lol
took down the green house (nightmare job)
cleared all crap
started painting the fence (well the misses did lol)
and also i have started the digging of the pit, wich is a bit of a back breaker lol but its got to get done asap

i have got a long weekend this week so i will get the pit dug out and hopefully pour the concrete floor for it, but we will see how it goes

heres some pics



lol


yes thats too 25 gallon tanks full of glass from the grennhouse

gone
thought i would try the RS for size lol


marked out the pit

cleared top soil

whilest my assistant started the fence


i am pleased with the paint, good old Ronseal

and kepy going with the pit




and spread abit of subbase



and i am still digging lol
more to come on the weekend
:thumb:


----------



## ken m sport

Please make sure you shutter the side walls. I lost a friend who didn't and the walls collapsed around him.


----------



## nick_mcuk

One question have you checked the planning rules properly because if its within 2m of a boundary it has to have an maximum roof height of 2.5m.

Only know this as I will be putting up a garage at the house we have just had a offer accepted on......migth be out of regs and you could be in bother if someone reports it.

Looks good though mate.


----------



## shudaman

ken m sport said:


> Please make sure you shutter the side walls. I lost a friend who didn't and the walls collapsed around him.


i am planning on somebracing when i get a little further:thumb:



nick_mcuk said:


> One question have you checked the planning rules properly because if its within 2m of a boundary it has to have an maximum roof height of 2.5m.
> 
> Only know this as I will be putting up a garage at the house we have just had a offer accepted on......migth be out of regs and you could be in bother if someone reports it.
> 
> Looks good though mate.


no probs with planning mate i have read that website a hundred times lol
i am a meter away from the boundry wich is max for a conbustable building 
(acutally 1.2m to allow for overhang of eves:thumb
and the ridge height will be 2.5m with a eve height of 2 meters
i might raise the internal joists for extra head room and slope the roof past the eves for a little better pitch 
thats when i get to it though lol


----------



## nick_mcuk

Cool its a bloody minefield and nowhere is there a cut and dry answer....unless you have a link you can share!


----------



## shudaman

nick_mcuk said:


> Cool its a bloody minefield and nowhere is there a cut and dry answer....unless you have a link you can share!


o mate get on here http://www.planningportal.gov.uk/permission/
:thumb:


----------



## mattsbmw

shudaman said:


> o mate get on here http://www.planningportal.gov.uk/permission/
> :thumb:


That is the best advice, i used that and was very easy to work out the regulations.


----------



## craigblues

Nicer and better finish I know but does the fence work out cheaper than panels?

I need to replace a fence on one side at current house before goes on market sooner than later.


----------



## shudaman

craigblues said:


> Nicer and better finish I know but does the fence work out cheaper than panels?
> 
> I need to replace a fence on one side at current house before goes on market sooner than later.


It dos work out more exspensive than most panels u can buy but by far the best looking 
I bought 27 posts wich is basicly 26 bays of 6ft feather board, its 1.8 tall plus the 150mm for the gravel board so comes to the max height allowed for fencing without planning permission

It came from a local timber/garden center in ipswich called lumberjacks wich is a suppy to the trade and public 
The price i payed delivered was £950, BUT that was as trade price as i have a mate lol i am pretty sure u are looking at £1100-£1200 from anywere else 
And that dosent include post fix/ballest 
I used ballest and cement cos i would never pay the price they want for that post fix stuff!


----------



## jamesgti

Great progress bud.


----------



## shudaman

UPDATE

hi all sorry for the quite spell but i do have some progress!

ihave spent the best part of a week on and off getting the pit dug and ready for concrete 
and thanks christ its done
the digging was hard work and nearly broke me and the misses lol
but its out and concreted so i can start getting the block walls up

i also managed to get another quick detail done :detailer: lol
it was on my mates, dads new car!
a brand spanking new Toyota GT86!
a very nice car i must say, a goes very well indeed lol:driver:
it is in very good shape except one or two marks that we found wich he will get sorted on warranty 
i will give it a good goin over when im abit more sorted

so next on the list is to get the block walls up and start on the floor 
also get some hardcore down the sides of the garage and get it wacked

some pics!

woke up to a lovely sky


got a load of soil cleared by a grab lorry 
it werent cheap, but the easyest way to get rid of 17tonnes lol


then finished the digging



layers i had to deal with!



then chucked a load of hardcore in there and gave it a wack 


that was most of sat morn 
and in the afternoon the gt86 got its first clean!






i must admit it looks the nuts!!:argie::argie:




:argie:

on to sunday

got the polythene down for the concrete





done!
but the dog knocked a load of sh*t on it 


comments welcome 
ollie:thumb:


----------



## Buck

Good progress Ollie. 

I can imagine digging the pit was a back breaker!


----------



## jamesgti

Good work bud.


----------



## murfs frst

Great job your doing there.


----------



## adf27

Did you dig that pit by hand? :doublesho


----------



## shudaman

adf27 said:


> Did you dig that pit by hand? :doublesho


Lol yes mate 
3 days of pain!!
But i challange any1 to a digoff lol


----------



## getthewheelsinl

Looks good! kudos for doing the work yourself!! Ill be in the same boat soon!
Did you consider a GRP lined inspection pit? These appear easy to install, watertight & have lighting recesses etc!
keep up the hard work!


----------



## ianrobbo1

Is the dog under the cement?? :lol: 

that looks like at least half a dozen cans of strong lagers worth of work there!!


----------



## Bradders

Looks the dogs mate!! :thumb:


----------



## martinmsport

bradders are you from oswestry ??


----------



## Jonesy_135

Its coming along well mate, looking to see how it turns out.

out of interest are you on the gt86ownersclub.co.uk forum??


----------



## shudaman

getthewheelsinl said:


> Looks good! kudos for doing the work yourself!! Ill be in the same boat soon!
> Did you consider a GRP lined inspection pit? These appear easy to install, watertight & have lighting recesses etc!
> keep up the hard work!


i did consider a liner but i am getting the blocks free, the pit floor only cost me the price ofa few bags of cement 
soits just some sand for the walls really so the price is minimal comparied to a liner

out of interest are you on the gt86ownersclub.co.uk forum??[/QUOTE]

not me mate its my mates dads new motor, im a RS man :thumb:


----------



## shudaman

ianrobbo1 said:


> Is the dog under the cement?? :lol:
> 
> that looks like at least half a dozen cans of strong lagers worth of work there!!


the san migeal was on tap throughout:thumb:


----------



## shudaman

UPDATE!

hi all sorry for the delay but been a mad few weeks with family work etc

but got some bits done this weekend

ive got all the pit walls finished, wich im chuffed with cos i can sort the floor now 
finished off the piller bricks and set out were the side door will go 
finished painting the fence and shed 
and moved a load of soil to the front garden to level it off ready to reseed it

so been keeping busy:thumb: lol

next week it will be getting the garage floor ready for concrete 
and sort out a load of little jobs around the garden and house

on to some pics!

first off had a bit of drama with the dog lol
he got under the fence and fell in on the tarp i had covering the pit


stuf nearly in:wall:


i hate bumping concrete blocks


and up it goes


i must admit i was lazy with the way i bonded the ends but i have 3 good reasons lol
1. i had only a 18v dewalt disc cutter so it was slow cutting
2. i am tight and wanted to save on blocks lol
3. its only a pit wich will get covered in sh*t anyway lol










all done






added bricks for pillers






got a good 15 barrows of soil to the front garden!




and fence all done








oooo and i ordered one of these lol

leccy roller door btw lol
so thats all really
till next weekend 
i just carnt wait to get the walls up

Ollie:thumb:


----------



## jamesgti

Great update bud fence looks great painted and good work on the pit.


----------



## shudaman

jamesgti said:


> Great update bud fence looks great painted and good work on the pit.


i have to thank the misses for that lol
it took at least £120 of fence paint though


----------



## sprocketser

Wow , just saw your thread mate , you re an hard working fella ! The pit s a great feature , so handy .

Look forward to some updates .

Keep it on . Sub d


----------



## sfstu

good progress mate, knew the pit was a winner...:thumb:
wow, that is some amount of fencing to paint...:doublesho looks good though so worth the effort (of your missus)....
can't wait to see this finished...:thumb:


----------



## sprocketser

How deep s your pit mate .


----------



## shudaman

sprocketser said:


> How deep s your pit mate .


1.2m so its a knealing pit 
But i will prob get a little rolling stool as well!


----------



## SiT

Love this thread, it's so encouraging for others looking to do the same, your a proper grafter mate!

Have to say as well I currently have an itch for a FRS do might treat myself when the house is finished  keep up the good work and updates coming!

Si


----------



## shudaman

SiT said:


> Love this thread, it's so encouraging for others looking to do the same, your a proper grafter mate!
> 
> Have to say as well I currently have an itch for a FRS do might treat myself when the house is finished  keep up the good work and updates coming!
> 
> Si


Thanks for that means alot!

As for the itch.... Scratch it!! U wont regret it
Mine will be a animal when im done!:driver:


----------



## Jonny_R

loving reading the progress of this as it goes on


----------



## sprocketser

shudaman said:


> 1.2m so its a knealing pit
> But i will prob get a little rolling stool as well!


Hey thanx for the comeback , is there a reason why you didn t go deeper ! Security I bet .


----------



## shudaman

sprocketser said:


> Hey thanx for the comeback , is there a reason why you didn t go deeper ! Security I bet .


Main reason was the amount of work and time 
getting it as deep as it is nearly killed me lol
2 of my mates have a pit also
1 knealing pit and 1 has a standing pit and the mate with a standing pit is always complaining that it make his arms ache standing with arms out


----------



## fazadelic

shudaman said:


> Main reason was the amount of work and time
> getting it as deep as it is nearly killed me lol
> 2 of my mates have a pit also
> 1 knealing pit and 1 has a standing pit and the mate with a standing pit is always complaining that it make his arms ache standing with arms out


fantastic job mate was hooked on the thread reading all the progress.


----------



## Puntoboy

This looks fantastic. I'd love to build my own garage! A pit of any depth would be so useful!


----------



## sprocketser

shudaman said:


> Main reason was the amount of work and time
> getting it as deep as it is nearly killed me lol
> 2 of my mates have a pit also
> 1 knealing pit and 1 has a standing pit and the mate with a standing pit is always complaining that it make his arms ache standing with arms out


Thanx mate , you have some good points here mate !


----------



## griffin1907

absolutely take my hat off to you mate. Fantastic amount of work going in to this. As has been said, a real inspiration to everyone and a real credit to you.

Very, very well done. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## stoke st

looking good man,what u using the pit for, and where u getting door from mate


----------



## robby71

Great progress - have you thought about sinking some flush waterproof (outdoor) strip lights in the pit?


----------



## shudaman

chippy30 said:


> looking good man,what u using the pit for, and where u getting door from mate


Thanks mate 
The pit will be mainly used for the RS and me misses clio but im sure me flamiley and friends will form a list lol
And the door is from a company in Norwich called rollerdor 
I got it a very good price lol



robby71 said:


> Great progress - have you thought about sinking some flush waterproof (outdoor) strip lights in the pit?


I had thort of it but didnt want to mess about so i will jus run a strip light down there i shouldnt need anything to bright


----------



## shudaman

Just got me new door delivered! 
Not that ive got anywere to hang it lol


































Cant wait to get it up


----------



## Z4-35i

Looks good, it was the best thing we added to our garage when it was built. Just be very careful when first testing the door as the guy who installed ours adjusted the limit switches incorrectly and managed to break the roller door securing brackets. I fitted the replacement brackets myself and set the limit switches correctly.


----------



## sprocketser

Oops stuff coming in !


----------



## smiffy_16

cracking project! I'm looking for a new place atm, and a garage is a must have, just wish i could find one with a garage as good as yours will be


----------



## Jonny_R

Any bank holiday weekend updates?


----------



## shudaman

I will upload some pics shortly!:thumb:


----------



## Deniance

come on you bugger, post some effing pictures


----------



## griffin1907

ooo I love long weekends, I just know that they'll be even more progress to this great thread !!!


----------



## shudaman

small update for the hungry

i have basicly been breaking up the hardcore for the base this weekend 
wernt easy but i have saved alot in mot bills!
i am getting it concreted next saturday, weather permitting 
so it will also have a good week+ of settling and more wacking lol

i am getting a redi mix lorry in this time as i dont want to mess about doing it all day and risk not getting a good finish

anyway a FEW picys

got it all graded off 





done


then the horrible breaking job


got most of the big bits broke down quite small




all done


also extended the ploythene for the floor, a lot of joint tap there lol




then topped up with the ballest/subbase and wacked like mad






the concrete pile has takin a good hit!


i must admit there is a good chance i will topp it up with some mot as it has dropped a little 
and i think thats it really 
this weekend i will shutter up the pit edge for the concrete 
and get rid of the miss bought garage door lol


----------



## Deniance

How do you find the area for use around the car? Big enough and is there room for benches toolbox etc?
Also, if you were to go higher than 2.5m what permission do you need and how much will this planning cost through a council?


----------



## shudaman

Deniance said:


> How do you find the area for use around the car? Big enough and is there room for benches toolbox etc?
> Also, if you were to go higher than 2.5m what permission do you need and how much will this planning cost through a council?


the car can sit with about 1meter each side, so doors not completely wide open 
and i will have at least 1.7m infront of the car if its parked tight to the roller door

as for planning permission for higher i have no idea about cost, restraints or size 
i have focused on what i can do without it lol


----------



## Deniance

Sweet sounds cool, I'm trying to plan my own but 2:5m doesn't sound high enough, can't wait to see yours!
Howcome you built on footings then concrete slab?, I always thought it was slab then build on that?


----------



## shudaman

Deniance said:


> Sweet sounds cool, I'm trying to plan my own but 2:5m doesn't sound high enough, can't wait to see yours!
> Howcome you built on footings then concrete slab?, I always thought it was slab then build on that?


i am doing about 6-7 courses of brickwork befor timber so need a good footing
and its haveing pillers to the eves on the front door entrance so there is abit of weight

as for height/size
it depends imo what ur using the garage for 
hobby garage/den for urself 
familey garage 
propper "workshop" 
cos all would possibly need different size, height needs (if u no what i mean lol)


----------



## sprocketser

Nice progress mate !


----------



## getthewheelsinl

looking good!!! I would recommend when you pour the slab to put a slight slope starting 6" within the entrance to discourage water ingress.... just thought I would mention this as I failed to do this with mine, I started the slope outside the entrance....


----------



## Dan_Mol

Great progress!

Will soon be putting a roof on and making it watertight.

For those asking about planning permission its £172 to submit plans, this site has everything you need to know about planning or permitted development.

www.planningportal.gov.uk

Looking forward to more updates, when's concrete base planned for?


----------



## S9XLY

Been following this from the start, keep up the excellent work!


----------



## shudaman

getthewheelsinl said:


> looking good!!! I would recommend when you pour the slab to put a slight slope starting 6" within the entrance to discourage water ingress.... just thought I would mention this as I failed to do this with mine, I started the slope outside the entrance....


Thanks
I will be putting aco channels drains along the front entrance and all the way algo the right hand side of the garage 
So i hope wateringress shouldnt be a problem



Dan_Mol said:


> Great progress!
> 
> Will soon be putting a roof on and making it watertight.
> 
> For those asking about planning permission its £172 to submit plans, this site has everything you need to know about planning or permitted development.
> 
> www.planningportal.gov.uk
> 
> Looking forward to more updates, when's concrete base planned for?


Thanks dan 
But watertight wont be till augest when i have a week off and plan to get the frame and roof up
I also plan to pour the base next saturday weather permitting 
Im getting redimix this time lol 
But it is so exspencive :doublesho


----------



## Dan_Mol

Expensive but by time pay for materials and them mix a load at a time its so much easier. Was going to do mine myself but worked out how many mixer loads and changed my mind.

Barrowing it was bad enough! Time saved will make up for cost believe me!


----------



## dandam

I helped my Dad barrowing redimix, 3 loads, one each saturday morning for three weeks and my arms are about 5 inches longer because of it. I make a living by pushing a mouse around a screen, not moving wheel barrows full of redimix !!!

The first two saturdays were done with a hangover too :lol:

So best of luck, enjoying the thread :thumb:


----------



## shudaman

Lol it is hard work is groundworks
I worked for a couple of GW firms for a good few years and i used to love concrete finishing 
But had pumps and all sorts lol alot easyer 
I hope i havent forgotten how to use a float lol


----------



## peaky

really enjoying the progress can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## sprocketser

Same here .


----------



## shudaman

thanks you all for your kind comments 
ive just noticed ive gone over 100,000, views well chuffed!

its nice to no that people appricate the time and effort it is taking me lol
i no its a bit messy and disorganized atm but all will come togeather lol
:thumb:


----------



## Chunk87

Looking good, hope I can do something like this one day. How much does something like that cost in total?


----------



## sprocketser

shudaman said:


> thanks you all for your kind comments
> ive just noticed ive gone over 100,000, views well chuffed!
> 
> its nice to no that people appricate the time and effort it is taking me lol
> i no its a bit messy and disorganized atm but all will come togeather lol
> :thumb:


Well deserved mate !


----------



## Dan

Great thread mate, excellent work!! Would love to be able to do something like this, but dont have the time, money or skills to do that.

Hats off to you!! Looking forward to seeing more progress.


----------



## shudaman

Well ive just ordered 3.3m3 of RC30 mix with fibers added coming at 9:30am on saturday
Me my dad and mate have got get 40 barrows out of the lorry in 45 mins lol so a few beers will be ernt i think lol 

Ive also hired a EASYSCREED machine wich i hope will make the job alot easyer 
As i havent layed this much concrete for a couple of years i hope i haven forgot nothing 
Me mate is also a builder/forman so he will be a big help 

I am in the prosess of getting the poly down atm so i will upload some pics when i can!


----------



## shudaman

Chunk87 said:


> Looking good, hope I can do something like this one day. How much does something like that cost in total?


I reckon 8k will see it almost done down there, maby a few more tools will be need though

The 8k includes the 
Drop kerb 
Fence/gate
Whole garage built and wired etc
Landscaped all around 
And hardstand in front

To finish the rest of the garden should only be 3k depending on slab choice and any fancy bits lol


----------



## sfstu

^^^not a bad investment should you come to sell, especially seeing as how you'll make plenty of use of it in the meantime...:thumb:


----------



## shudaman

That was the plan mate, i wanted to keep costs low so it dosent effect my possible equity in the house 
We are also converting the old garage into another room so that will help


----------



## Z4-35i

shudaman said:


> Well ive just ordered 3.3m3 of RC30 mix with fibers added coming at 9:30am on saturday
> Me my dad and mate have got get 40 barrows out of the lorry in 45 mins lol so a few beers will be ernt i think lol
> 
> Ive also hired a EASYSCREED machine wich i hope will make the job alot easyer
> As i havent layed this much concrete for a couple of years i hope i haven forgot nothing
> Me mate is also a builder/forman so he will be a big help
> 
> I am in the prosess of getting the poly down atm so i will upload some pics when i can!


The only thing I'd recommend if you've not done so already is to lay in some form of plastic pipe (110mm underground drainage pipe is ideal) under and into the garage to allow you to feed through your electricity/water supplies directly into the garage.

Here's a picture of what I mean. The grey plastic end cap fits directly onto the end of the 110mm drainage pipe, with the slab set around it.


----------



## Lloydy

This is so good mate!! Makes me want to do mine all over now lol

Just the shed for the time being lol


----------



## shudaman

Z4-35i said:


> The only thing I'd recommend if you've not done so already is to lay in some form of plastic pipe (110mm underground drainage pipe is ideal) under and into the garage to allow you to feed through your electricity/water supplies directly into the garage.
> 
> Here's a picture of what I mean. The grey plastic end cap fits directly onto the end of the 110mm drainage pipe, with the slab set around it.
> ]


Thanks mate 
I havent got a cable in yet or even no what im doin with the electrics so i will sort the cable and water pipe out when i can 
Not a massive problem 
I have got to lay a duct for the lights for the pit though and will do that later


----------



## Ongoing

With a pit like that the inside of your wheels should never be dirty!


----------



## shudaman

And subframe and suspension and gearbox lol
All will be spanking come next spring! 

Small update coming later!


----------



## sprocketser

I bet you ll be kick the butt of your ride mate ! lol


----------



## gunnvald

wow , looks great


----------



## shudaman

UPDATE

hi all 
well got busy on saturday morning with the concrete 
all my help turned up at about 9am greeted by a bacon sarny and a cuppa 
then the lorry turned up at about 9:20 and we got cracking 
it only took about 30mins to get it all unloaded and raked out, there was four of us doing it so life was easy lol
with me 2 mates gone me and me old man got busy witht the easyscreed

it was a pieace of **** really as the easyscreed done all the work really 
leaving me to float the whole lot up when it had gone off abit 
then a good steal trowel finish, wich i must say is very smooth and shiney :doublesho (for someone who hasent done it for a few years lol)
will look awasome with some paint on:thumb:

and to be honest thats all i got on with this weekend other than clearing the back of the garage, some horrible roots are coming out 

so witht the slab setting i hope to get on with the brickwork this weekend 
as long as me mate is up for it, mainly because he is 10x faster than me :wall:

anyway a couple of pics

shuttered up the pit first off






then finished off the dpm laying and tapeing


with the help from Harley


mesh went in as i went with the concrete


then it got filled in and roughly tamped






then left it while i went and had me dinner so i could float it up






then stealed up!


and thats it dryish






and the new root project lol






getting better


roll on saturday:thumb:


----------



## peaky

Keep the updates coming.... loving this project


----------



## Puntoboy

Loving your work, well done!


----------



## Beesley

Nice mate can't wait to see it finished!!


----------



## Geordieexile

So glad my mrs doesn't read this ... I'd be getting so much grief because of how fast you're working haha.
Top thread mate.


----------



## sprocketser

Great work mate ! Coming up along well !


----------



## Adam_

Good work fella!


----------



## Kenny Powers

Excellent thread mate!


----------



## shudaman

Thanks guys 

Nice update coming sunday!


----------



## shudaman

*UPDATE*

well i was hopeing it to be a slightly better one but weather let me down a few times today and yesterday so it is what it is!

yesterday i got the area a bit more cleared and tidyed up ready for the brickwork to start



got it all bumped out:wall:




also knocked up a temp frame for the pillers to be built too


i did plan on starting to lay some bricks on sat but the weather really wernt looking good for bricklaying 
so opened a beer a went inside lol


got out with me good mate reasonably early today to get as much done as possible, dodgeing the rain as we went!
our main aim was to get it set out as corners and pillers up and get some running in done if we could 




we had a good few showers in between all this which slowed us right down 
as you can prob see by the floor







and thats about as far as we got 
i will run in the right hand wall tomoz after work and do as much as i can during the week 
it will be done be the weekend
it is really exciting seeing how big it is actually going tobe lol
:thumb:


----------



## MEH4N

awesome progress bud


----------



## jamesgti

Good work mate coming along fairly quick now.


----------



## SiT

Loving this shudaman - it's like my bedtime reading! Lol!

Si


----------



## Dan_Mol

Great work! Best feeling seeing it finally get out of the ground.


----------



## shudaman

thanks all 
yer getting out the ground is makeing me feel like somethings getting done lol
still a long way to go though


----------



## sfstu

looking good mate, nice neat brickwork...:thumb:

i'd keep that pit covered up though cos if your dog is anything like mine, it'll end up in there...:doublesho:wall:
rgds stu


----------



## shudaman

sfstu said:


> looking good mate, nice neat brickwork...:thumb:
> 
> i'd keep that pit covered up though cos if your dog is anything like mine, it'll end up in there...:doublesho:wall:
> rgds stu


Happend once already lolol


----------



## Buck

Hi. Any updates?


----------



## shudaman

There is but i havent takin pics as yet lol will update very soon!
Its still moveing foward!


----------



## Ongoing

Coming along well buddy


----------



## PTR101

I read through this entire thread the other day, fantastic progress!


----------



## Lloydy

starting to take shape now mate! Looking really good!

Looking forward to the next instalment!


----------



## shudaman

just a few pics of how its looking

it WILL be finished on sat and i will upload some more

again its takin longer than i wanted 

























and he kept asking for a photo



that is all:thumb:


----------



## sfstu

that is gonna be a really nice sized garage...:thumb:

gonna be HOT tomorrow mate and if you're gonna finish those walls i reckon you should put a liner in and fill the pit with cold water for when you're done...:devil:
you should probably float a few beers in there too to cool em down...


----------



## shudaman

now that my friend is a good idea:thumb:

i am gona try and get the most of it done in the morn so should be cooler 
but i might end up soaking the bricks to help with the pointing lol


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

just had my extension started this week, what roof are you putting on ?


----------



## NMN

Looking fantastic.... Very jealous!


----------



## shudaman

PETER @ ECLIPSE said:


> just had my extension started this week, what roof are you putting on ?


i might go with felt shingles, dont no what colour though


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

mine atm is a single with an apex roof , but its also double skin which makes the inside smaller , looking at yours I was thinking if I could just do the brickwork without the breese blocks


----------



## shudaman

PETER @ ECLIPSE said:


> mine atm is a single with an apex roof , but its also double skin which makes the inside smaller , looking at yours I was thinking if I could just do the brickwork without the breese blocks


Single skin garages are very common mate!


----------



## Webster

Just spent the last hour reading through this whole thread.. and WOW! that is some amazing work you,ve done there mate. Cant wait to see it finished


----------



## sprocketser

Wow , it s getting there fella !


----------



## organisys

shudaman said:


> i might go with felt shingles, dont no what colour though


Look into EPDM rubber sheets mate, last much much longer than felt.


----------



## shudaman

Update

Well brickwork nearly finished, i ran out of bricks so need to order 17 more:wall:

But i am well chuffed 
As said befor i have got a good picture of the size and space i have to work with 
Next job is to get the sides hardcored then get the timber walls up 
Whilst sorting loads of other jobs out lol

I reckon i will order the wall wood and roof wood seperatley so theres less chance of the wood sitting in me garden for a week or two 
The wall should be the easy part though, its the roof im not looking foward to

Some pics!









































































:thumb:


----------



## sprocketser

Thanx for the pics fella ! Keep it on .


----------



## dailly92

Are you having an angled garage door? Just i notice the pillars are different heights


Just kidding Top job, that is going to be a very good sized space:thumb:


----------



## yarmuk

very nice...


----------



## dombaird

great work buddy! best thread on here at the moment!

i bet you were fuming when you realised you were 17 bricks short..


----------



## shudaman

dombaird said:


> great work buddy! best thread on here at the moment!
> 
> i bet you were fuming when you realised you were 17 bricks short..


The funny thing is i let my dad have 10 a few weeks ago thinking i had plenty! :wall:


----------



## sfstu

good update:thumb:, and i think i said it before, but i love that brickwork... very neat job...:thumb:
rgds stu


----------



## Phil H

Wow amazing work!! looking forward to the results!


----------



## SuperColin

That is so nice :thumb:

I wish I had a garden to built my own garage


----------



## peaky

Still great work but i think it's time for another update.


----------



## tommyboy40

I so want this garage, top work


----------



## shudaman

UPDATE

hi all sorry about lack of updates but i have been enjoying the sun lol

but it is still moveing foward dw!
small problem with the bricks, i was 17 short and they have been a bugger to get hold of 
haveing to wait for a rep to pick them up from kent somewere and then drop them at the builders merchant lol

but i have started the timber wall sections 
i got 90m of 4x2 delivered wich should be enough to get the wall up. i didnt want loads of wood sitting there for a while really so i will buy a little more when i do the roof 
the walls are going up well even though i only worked till 1pm as i went to another BBQ :thumb:

i will do abit more tomoz

a couple of pics for you all



















:thumb:


----------



## Geordieexile

I've really never considered a timber wall garage but that looks like a really good option.


----------



## dombaird

Coming along nicely...have to say your dog hates getting his picture taken :lol:


----------



## GTISnoopy

I keep coming back to this thread and this may have been answered already, why timber walls rather than continue with the good looking brick? I always have concerns over security of timber.


----------



## Skipsey

When people talk security just remember if someone wants in they are getting in.


----------



## shudaman

GTISnoopy said:


> I keep coming back to this thread and this may have been answered already, why timber walls rather than continue with the good looking brick? I always have concerns over security of timber.


The main reason tbh is thats the style i wanted 
I didnt want a full brick garage as its a bit hard on the eyes in your back garden, and to keep next door sweet lol 
I also see alot of these style garages and have always liked them!

I jus cant decide what colour to paint it?:dunno:

I think it will cost about the same as just doing a full timberframe as i got the bricks very cheap 
And i am getting the 4x2 at £1.44 a meter so its saveing me even more

Scurity will be sorted to a extent ply lined garage walls
And plenty of lights and a carmera


----------



## shnazzle

Just joined and noticed this thread. Amazing mate!! Very impressive. 

Subscribed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Keir

Taking shape now :thumb:


----------



## verbarthe

:thumb:Coming along very nicely


----------



## Daz.

I've been reading this thread all night while I've been working! 

It's fantastic! lol

I genuinely can't wait to see the finished results.


----------



## James Bagguley

Looking great! As for colour maybe off white?
Look forward to seeing more, nice one.


----------



## shudaman

James Bagguley said:


> Looking great! As for colour maybe off white?
> Look forward to seeing more, nice one.


Mmmm aint thought of off white 
I was however thinking pale pastle blue, a bit new england sytle!?


----------



## Lloydy

imperial blue!!!!


----------



## shudaman

Lloydy said:


> imperial blue!!!!


Ha ha now ur talking lloydy! 
I have already made the misses let me have a blue front door lol


----------



## James Bagguley

Go for it! you can argue its harmonising with the front door !


----------



## shudaman

Lolol
I will try my best but i think i will think of a back up just incase!


----------



## Izzy1

EPIC build so far mate. keep up the good work.


----------



## 20vKarlos

Woohoo progress!!! This time next months you'll have a car in there! :lol:


----------



## corsadesign

Brilliant! Wish i had something like that cant wait to see the finished project plenty of this if i had this in my garden :buffer:


----------



## shudaman

20vKarlos said:


> Woohoo progress!!! This time next months you'll have a car in there! :lol:


Thanks mate
Tbh i do plan on haveing the roof on in the next few weeks 
If all goes well it might be next week! 
Week off whooooooo!


----------



## jamesgti

Coming on great mate won't be far off being done soon?


----------



## shudaman

jamesgti said:


> Coming on great mate won't be far off being done soon?


Lol dont no about the drive and landscaping though
Getting there though


----------



## Ongoing

its really coming along well buddy keep up the good work


----------



## shudaman

UPDATE!

hi all its been a busy week on the garage and i feel like the end is in sight lol

i had a week off so consintrated on getting the "frame" finished i got through alot of 4x2 over the last few weeks and am sick to death of it lol

the only thing that needs finishing is the lintle across the roller door but i will do that when i start the roller door fitting on the weekend 
i have also put a temp roof on it to keep the weather out as i dont want to ruin the pit floor!
i will hopefully get some OSB ply boards during the week so i can also do that on the weekend and remove the tarpaulin as its acting like a sail lol

so hopefully come october time i should be getting to a point were i can its finished and get all me gear sorted in there and get the RS on some stands lol
(well at least untill next spring/summer when i will start the rest of the garden :lol

anyway piccys!:thumb:

so with the walls up i wraped some vapour barrier round it 
which i should have done after the roof lol













then i had a few on these on me week off :argie::thumb:



then started makeing up some trusses useing 6x2 for the beams





there was a bit of swearing trying to get it right but in the end i settled for this template



so copied it and made a few more



fast track a day and the main trusses are up then i started on the purlins to link it all up (and my fab temp roof)







really tempting to leave it like this :lol:



still want too add a couple of supports in the middle truss





once ive got a fancy trellis and its all lanscaped u wont even see it!





and i have idea for this space at the 2 gable ends...... any1 guess lol





i then took some more time on adding to the frame for a bit of strenght
so boxed around the side door frame







added alot of straps



i have also braced the pillers on the inside corner to help with strenght when then door goes on





sat the second beam in just to get a idea of how it will sit











then more studding/braceing









so thats how it sits!



this is my next fun job lol





so dont be too harsh on my dodgy roofing skills but i am really happy with how its going and i am finally back on track

see u next week!:thumb:


----------



## richtea78

What's the green plastic for? Looks very thin to me?


----------



## Dan_Mol

Looking great, keep up hard work mate.


----------



## shudaman

richtea78 said:


> What's the green plastic for? Looks very thin to me?


its a vapour barrier 
helps to keep moisture out:thumb:


----------



## richtea78

That makes sense! Thanks

Very good work, wish I had a garage like yours, in fact any would do!


----------



## Darlofan

Excellent progress there mate and looking great, even better that you're doing it all yourself(a man after my own heart). Just wondering if there is any reason you've gone for a shallow pitch on the roof? I'd belost without all the loft space I have in my garage. not a criticism BTW just curious. Keep up the good work and the updates.


----------



## shudaman

Darlofan said:


> Excellent progress there mate and looking great, even better that you're doing it all yourself(a man after my own heart). Just wondering if there is any reason you've gone for a shallow pitch on the roof? I'd belost without all the loft space I have in my garage. not a criticism BTW just curious. Keep up the good work and the updates.


thanks for your comments mate

as for the roof it is because of my 2.5meter height restiction for permitted devolpment regs

i have gone for 2m eves so hence the shallow roof, im useing shingles so water run off should be fine:thumb:


----------



## mercboy

thought with permitted development its 3m height for pitched roof and 2.5m for flat roof


----------



## shudaman

I am within 2meters of my boundry so it is 2.5 
If u are further than 2m from your boundry then u can go higher!


----------



## Bustanut

Cracking job mate. Looks like its going to be a great work area when it's finished.


----------



## BIG_G

You really get a sense of size now and it really looks big.Great read and thanks for sharing.Keep up the good work.


----------



## Wingnuts

This is awesome well done mate. I cant wait to get a house to something similar (live in an upstairs maisonette)


----------



## getthewheelsinl

Looks like it will turn out to be a great working space in there!! Well done!! 

Query - was it the architect that advised to cut the lower chords at an angle to mate to the rafters? I'm certainly not a roof designer but I guess (& I am speculating!!) it would have been more structurally robust to cut the rafters and left the chords long to rest on the wall head.... dunno?!? Anyway, that's what came into my head when I was looking at the photos... ha!

Just an idea but would it be worth putting in a horizontal RSJ in just now before the roof sheeting goes on to allow you to use a chain block for removing engines etc?


----------



## Pezza4u

Just spent the day reading this (in between work!) and it's a fantastic project :thumb: It must be a great feeling knowing you've done all of that yourself


----------



## ABC Detailing

Looks to be coming on very well!


----------



## shudaman

getthewheelsinl said:


> Looks like it will turn out to be a great working space in there!! Well done!!
> 
> Query - was it the architect that advised to cut the lower chords at an angle to mate to the rafters? I'm certainly not a roof designer but I guess (& I am speculating!!) it would have been more structurally robust to cut the rafters and left the chords long to rest on the wall head.... dunno?!? Anyway, that's what came into my head when I was looking at the photos... ha!
> 
> Just an idea but would it be worth putting in a horizontal RSJ in just now before the roof sheeting goes on to allow you to use a chain block for removing engines etc?


Architect? Lol no mate its all done in my head as i go along lol

As for the 6x2s i see what u mean its only on 2 of them and the are fixed to the 3x2s also 
And i shouldnt have to need a engine lift as me mate has got a floor one 
Plus i would have had to build pillers for it to sit on

CheeRS ollie


----------



## getthewheelsinl

shudaman said:


> Architect? Lol no mate its all done in my head as i go along lol
> 
> As for the 6x2s i see what u mean its only on 2 of them and the are fixed to the 3x2s also
> And i shouldnt have to need a engine lift as me mate has got a floor one
> Plus i would have had to build pillers for it to sit on
> 
> CheeRS ollie


Ha! Not to worry - the dead load of the roof wont be that high with shingles I guess anyway.

That's handy then if you've got access to a lift! Just thought id mention it just in case!

Look forward to seeing it transformed once you get the cladding on! :thumb:


----------



## verbarthe

You really are doing a very good job of this , it s a pleasure reading it.:thumb:


----------



## Bartl

Fantastic work mate


----------



## shudaman

Thanks all 
More updates on weekend!


----------



## James Bagguley

Looking good, not only will it be practical, it will be easy on the eye too!

Screw the trellis! its a focal point :lol: 
Best of luck with the next phase.


----------



## gemantsdad

Hi,I think you really need to get some expert advice about your roof "structure" as pointed out in previous post about cutting 6x2s,you have compromised your building,we had a flat roof put on our bungalow,the roof joists had to be 10x2 for a 12 foot span set onto 8" rsj on 16" centres,your roof with sterling boards and shingles and its own mass of rafters will weigh 3/4 ton,when you add snow load because of shallow pitch the whole thing could collapse!I think you need to understand that although you can build to this size without planning permission ,you still have to comply with building regulations,it can be fixed but please seek help,written with the best intentions,not to criticise but to save you future heartache,imagine how you would feel if it collapsed on your car,or heaven forbid any person,Tony.


----------



## John M

I have to agree with gemantsdad, please get it checked out, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## shudaman

gemantsdad said:


> Hi,I think you really need to get some expert advice about your roof "structure" as pointed out in previous post about cutting 6x2s,you have compromised your building,we had a flat roof put on our bungalow,the roof joists had to be 10x2 for a 12 foot span set onto 8" rsj on 16" centres,your roof with sterling boards and shingles and its own mass of rafters will weigh 3/4 ton,when you add snow load because of shallow pitch the whole thing could collapse!I think you need to understand that although you can build to this size without planning permission ,you still have to comply with building regulations,it can be fixed but please seek help,written with the best intentions,not to criticise but to save you future heartache,imagine how you would feel if it collapsed on your car,or heaven forbid any person,Tony.


Well tbh the only thing ican do is add more 6x2 going across i wont be able too
Add a rsj as i havent any pillers to support it on

A fellow general builder of mine who i admit is not a roofer said it looks ok but even he said hes no roofer and wouldnt do it like that for a tiled roof and when i spoke to building regs about the build they were really only intrested in the electrics?
I am only useing 12mm boards instead of 18mm
And i have always new about the snow situation and planed on being hot on clearing the roof 
But lets be honest we dont get more than 2 weeks of snowy weather here

Any roofers out there who can comment?


----------



## Rob_Quads

shudaman said:


> And i have always new about the snow situation and planed on being hot on clearing the roof
> But lets be honest we dont get more than 2 weeks of snowy weather here
> 
> Any roofers out there who can comment?


lol - So if there is a huge snowfall overnight your going to get up to clear it are you?

Its fairly simple to work out - there are formula books to find out what size beams you should use for doing this sort of stuff.

From when I built my extensions I would say your under in the size of the wood and also how often you need them.


----------



## Keir

I'm looking forward to seeing progress. I hope the roof is alright.


----------



## shudaman

Rob_Quads said:


> lol - So if there is a huge snowfall overnight your going to get up to clear it are you?
> 
> Its fairly simple to work out - there are formula books to find out what size beams you should use for doing this sort of stuff.
> 
> From when I built my extensions I would say your under in the size of the wood and also how often you need them.


Clearly not but i spose there is ways of stopping the snow from laying on the roof ie grit

I will see about formulas on google

I am considering doubleing up the current middle 6x2 and adding a extra 2 one in middle and one in from the end 
As i was planning on adding another one up the door end anyway


----------



## Rob_Quads

Grit will do nothing for a good snowfall.

Span Tables i think is the term to look for


----------



## shudaman

After reading in to this abit more and looking at alot of info on premade timber garages that are the same size and height as mine 
I am going to get 2 extra 4.8m 6x2s maby 8x2 for the middle and end and not cut the like i did the others so there will be 6 going across 
Also i will double the current ones up with another 6x2 and cut minimal off each end 
As i said i was adsing another one at the roller door end anyway 
I will also treble up the studwork uprights 
The trouble is with the pitch of roof i have its hard not to cut the 6x2s atall
I have seen alot of premade garages with similuar designs and spaceings
maby some nail plates would also help


----------



## gemantsdad

Hi,first off thanks for not taking offence , I'm not a roofing expert but like others I have had experience with putting extensions up,I would add 8x2 to your existing trussses and I would use building adhesive to glue them to 6x2 and bolt them with coach bolts,I understand you will have to trim the beams but cut tops to match your roof line,just make sure that ends of beams are fully onto wall plates and there is a stud under each joint,another point I would check up on is ,what does shingle manufacturer specify as minimum slope,with such a low angle on your roof you may have trouble with wind driving rain underneath,another option you could look at is epdm rubber roofing,Tony.


----------



## shudaman

gemantsdad said:


> Hi,first off thanks for not taking offence , I'm not a roofing expert but like others I have had experience with putting extensions up,I would add 8x2 to your existing trussses and I would use building adhesive to glue them to 6x2 and bolt them with coach bolts,I understand you will have to trim the beams but cut tops to match your roof line,just make sure that ends of beams are fully onto wall plates and there is a stud under each joint,another point I would check up on is ,what does shingle manufacturer specify as minimum slope,with such a low angle on your roof you may have trouble with wind driving rain underneath,another option you could look at is epdm rubber roofing,Tony.


Yes i agree 
I was considering bolting the new ones on too, and i will cut the tops of the 8x2s instead
Shingle wise i have mentioned it to them and they should be fine 
They say you can use normal felt underneath to help with it

I will always listen to helpfull help lol
I cernatly dont no everything!


----------



## getthewheelsinl

Whoops...looks like I've opened a can of worm.....I guess it's for the best mate.

Kudos for listening to the advise of others.

I was also going to recommend having the 8x2s bolted with M12 threaded rod (x4) with a grip washer between the joists.
Remember you can offset the rafters and chords so they run face to face as opposed to having to splice these into each other.

Hope that helps.


----------



## sfstu

glad to hear your rollin with it shudaman..:thumb:

better to have it pointed out now then when the roofs sitting on your pride and joy in the garage...!:doublesho 
be a lot easier to correct now too, than when roof in place...:devil:

garage is looking really great now mate, can't wait to see some finished pics...:thumb:


----------



## shudaman

getthewheelsinl said:


> Whoops...looks like I've opened a can of worm.....I guess it's for the best mate.
> 
> Kudos for listening to the advise of others.
> 
> I was also going to recommend having the 8x2s bolted with M12 threaded rod (x4) with a grip washer between the joists.
> Remember you can offset the rafters and chords so they run face to face as opposed to having to splice these into each other.
> 
> Hope that helps.


the grip washers are a good idea!

and i will run then face to face as aposed to cut in each other!

and thanks for all peoples input 
much appreciated:thumb:


----------



## Guest

You could cover the "truss" in plywood or OSB...that would put some strength back in.
Similar to pic but cover the whole thing....


----------



## shudaman

aka.eric said:


> You could cover the "truss" in plywood or OSB...that would put some strength back in.
> Similar to pic but cover the whole thing....
> ]


Thanks 
Yes i have thort about that, if i have some board left over i might add a few triangles in


----------



## Gazjs

I think in the above image, the application of a whole triangle like In the second image will only add unnecessary weight if applied throughout the whole structure. You will probably find that the whole fill will only be applied to the end gable in the above case. 

Adding gusset plates as in the first image however, will definitely add strength to the joints and distribute the load slightly better.


----------



## bobsabuilder

You would actually be better to start the roof again. The existing 6x2's are giving no support at all. There is also nothing stopping the roof from pushing the walls out. On that span you want to use a minimum of 8x2 structural joists, and not just sawn timber, actual graded structural timbers. The pitch is also too low for shingles unless you fully felt the roof and are just using shingles for aesthetics.

Wish I was closer so I could call round and help out. 

But I'm glad to hear you are taking on peoples advice!


----------



## JB052

Although I have followed the thread, I'm not sure what your plans are for the rest of the roof construction.

I did a similar build, and fitted 5/8 OSB to the complete roof once the rafters were in place to provide strength, rafters were spaced the correct distance apart to minimise cutting of the OSB. This was followed by a thin external felt and Cedar shingles, which seemed to work and is all still in place 12 years later.

The overlap of the shingles can be increased to reduce likelihood of rain being driven back up the shingle, but this adds to both the expense and the weight on the roof.

A lot of the timber buildings now use a felt shingle which can be bonded in place reducing the risk of water finding its way back.

My apologies if you have already been through this loop.


----------



## sean20

Hi mate that will be a grate garage when its finished!

Im a roofer and have been for 7 years now and my dad has been a roofer for 27 years.
What is the pitch on the roof? and are you using shingles because of the low pitch?

Personally my approach to the roof on a pitch like that would be fiberglass, its very easy to use and very durable with a 20 year life span plus if you was to go over the whole roof with another top coat in a few years it adds a extra 5 years lifespan to the fiberglass. Also if you ever had a leak its allot easier to fined it and to repair. plus you can get the fiberglass top coat in any colour that you want 

Iv never used shingles but the theory would be the same as with a tile/slate that if you go lower than a 22degree pitch for slat and 15-17 for tile there is a very big chance of water being blown back up and under. 

If you want any more information on the fiberglass just let me know.


----------



## Guest

These felt shingles are more popular in the USA.They seem to go with....
"Your standard 4 in 12 roof pitch works out to an incline of 18.43 degrees for those of you into geometry."
These reckon minimum 12deg.....
http://www.katepaluk.co.uk/media/gbu0/resources/technical-manual.pdf
But I guess it depends on the weather...wet January day,wind blowing up the pitch would test them
There are tiles that will go on low pitched roofs...but would the structure stand the weight.
http://www.monier.co.uk/products/product-catalogue/product-range/product/regent.html?tx_monierproduct_single%5Btab%5D=tech


----------



## richtea78

Im certainly not an expert but my dad used bitumen roofing sheet on his garage roof and I believe that has a guarantee of 20 years. He is 70 anyway so unlikely to be an issue for him!


----------



## sean20

There would be hell of a lot of weight on that roof with tiles and i still wouldn't risk putting them on a pitch as ow as that.

Bitumen is now classed as the old flat roofing system that has now been replaced with fiberglass and rubber.
A bitumen roof likes to be keept wet that's why you see alot of them with chippings on them so they can hold the water to stop the bitumen from drying out and cracking.

Iv never used rubber but from what i seen off a rep it looks a good system that can also be applied in the wet but iv seen a few done and when the wind bows you can see the rubber moving like a ripple affect going across the roof


----------



## Rob_Quads

best friend just put a rubber roof onto his and it looked fairly simple to do (for a competent DIY which you certainly are) and the finished product looks nice and tidy.

I would go that route on yours as it will weigh much less than any tile alternative.

Remember to also start digging a soak away for the guttering.


----------



## shudaman

wow i dont read the thread for a day and all this happends!

but thanks for all this input!

i have added 8x2s now and more timberwork so i think i have almost got the strenght there now (a little more to add today!)

inregards to FELT shingles i have worked out there will be 170kg up there 
i am not set on them just like the look of them 
i would think about rubber/fiberglass but assume the colours arent very broad?

i am thinking of just use good quilty felt to cover it?

soakaway will be done when i move the soil

this is how it is looking now!







i hope it looks better to some cos i seems alot more sound now
there are 8x2s at the back there just on the other side on the beams 
i was up the putting the boards on and seemed good i am adding some diagonals in and need to run timbers along the sofit lines still


----------



## shudaman

sean20 said:


> Hi mate that will be a grate garage when its finished!
> 
> Im a roofer and have been for 7 years now and my dad has been a roofer for 27 years.
> What is the pitch on the roof? and are you using shingles because of the low pitch?
> 
> Personally my approach to the roof on a pitch like that would be fiberglass, its very easy to use and very durable with a 20 year life span plus if you was to go over the whole roof with another top coat in a few years it adds a extra 5 years lifespan to the fiberglass. Also if you ever had a leak its allot easier to fined it and to repair. plus you can get the fiberglass top coat in any colour that you want
> 
> Iv never used shingles but the theory would be the same as with a tile/slate that if you go lower than a 22degree pitch for slat and 15-17 for tile there is a very big chance of water being blown back up and under.
> 
> If you want any more information on the fiberglass just let me know.


do you have any links on the fiberglass u use?
also comment on the 8x2s ive added lol?:thumb:


----------



## shudaman

bobsabuilder said:


> You would actually be better to start the roof again. The existing 6x2's are giving no support at all. There is also nothing stopping the roof from pushing the walls out. On that span you want to use a minimum of 8x2 structural joists, and not just sawn timber, actual graded structural timbers. The pitch is also too low for shingles unless you fully felt the roof and are just using shingles for aesthetics.
> 
> Wish I was closer so I could call round and help out.
> 
> But I'm glad to hear you are taking on peoples advice!


i was under the impression that c16 and c24 treated is structural grade?

there is no way the roof is coming down now there is near on £600 of wood that would be pretty much wasted


----------



## JB052

Looking good, amazing amount of work you put in, in such a short time.


----------



## sfstu

looks much stronger now mate...:thumb: i don't think 170kgs of tiles will be too heavy by the time they're spread over that quite large roof area...

why not run guttering and 2 x water butts (linked for filtered water from 2nd butt)...? you'd be surprised how quick they collect and is great for rinsing down the car after wash...

rgds stu


----------



## shudaman

sfstu said:


> looks much stronger now mate...:thumb: i don't think 170kgs of tiles will be too heavy by the time they're spread over that quite large roof area...
> 
> why not run guttering and 2 x water butts (linked for filtered water from 2nd butt)...? you'd be surprised how quick they collect and is great for rinsing down the car after wash...
> 
> rgds stu


Thats my plan to do that mate 
I will have a pumped rain water system eventually but prob wont be till next year lol
I will have channel drains goin into the soakaway for the extra ground water


----------



## busterbulldog

That structure doesn't look safe


----------



## shudaman

busterbulldog said:


> That structure doesn't look safe


Please explain 
Its not helpfull just putting that is it


----------



## sfstu

shudaman said:


> Please explain
> Its not helpfull just putting that is it


:lol::thumb:


----------



## gemantsdad

Hi,without examining every joint,from details shown in photos it looks about as good as you can get it,if you had sought advice before building you would have ended up with a really first class job,because no one likes to see anybody fail or get hurt,I am sure that any problem you seek help with, there are numerous people who if they can't give you an answer themselves will know someone who can,keep us posted with progress,and all the best,Tony


----------



## shudaman

shudaman said:


> Please explain
> Its not helpfull just putting that is it


No?.........


----------



## shudaman

gemantsdad said:


> Hi,without examining every joint,from details shown in photos it looks about as good as you can get it,if you had sought advice before building you would have ended up with a really first class job,because no one likes to see anybody fail or get hurt,I am sure that any problem you seek help with, there are numerous people who if they can't give you an answer themselves will know someone who can,keep us posted with progress,and all the best,Tony


No i must admit i thourt it was a much simpler job than it was 
It dosent look to bad and most of the dodgy bit will be covered

My progress will keep comeing it will get finished!


----------



## gemantsdad

Don't cover the dodgy bits up too quickly,keep on eye on the joints and any that look to open up will be obvious and you can sort them,also, if you intend putting any shelving or racking up,you can run the verticals up to your beams and build in a bit more support,Tony


----------



## shudaman

gemantsdad said:


> Don't cover the dodgy bits up too quickly,keep on eye on the joints and any that look to open up will be obvious and you can sort them,also, if you intend putting any shelving or racking up,you can run the verticals up to your beams and build in a bit more support,Tony


Lol no the inside defo wont be covered yet i plan to clad in soon wich will tie it all in alot
Plus the door will help

And i do plan on haveing floor to ceeling shelfing at the back wall and along the sides so like u say it will all help with the structre


----------



## getthewheelsinl

Considering it was myself that raised the original concern with the integrity of the roof, I think what you have done is a vast improvement than what was there!! 
Assuming you have done the 8x2" as per the photo with all the original chords then I am sure that will be fine.

As for roof covering. I would be tempted to go down the EPDM route.... http://www.firestonerubbercover.com/en/products/epdm-membrane.aspx

25+ Year life and you certainly seem to have the skills to be able to install it yourself.

Plenty of how to videos online to give you some basic understanding.


----------



## jacoda434

Top post you should be proud, top job and love the dog


----------



## shudaman

getthewheelsinl said:


> Considering it was myself that raised the original concern with the integrity of the roof, I think what you have done is a vast improvement than what was there!!
> Assuming you have done the 8x2" as per the photo with all the original chords then I am sure that will be fine.
> 
> As for roof covering. I would be tempted to go down the EPDM route.... http://www.firestonerubbercover.com/en/products/epdm-membrane.aspx
> 
> 25+ Year life and you certainly seem to have the skills to be able to install it yourself.
> 
> Plenty of how to videos online to give you some basic understanding.


Thanks very much i am considering rubber as well as felt now its down to cost mainly due to cost its just the black i dont like!


----------



## busterbulldog

I dont like the way it sits on the brick wall...it looks top heavy and has no real bracing against a good strong side wind. How are the timbers connected to the brick wall? Not trying to spoil your thread it just doesn't look right to me.


----------



## shudaman

busterbulldog said:


> I dont like the way it sits on the brick wall...it looks top heavy and has no real bracing against a good strong side wind. How are the timbers connected to the brick wall? Not trying to spoil your thread it just doesn't look right to me.


All walls are verticaly straped down to the brickwork plus fixings in the top


----------



## sean20

shudaman said:


> do you have any links on the fiberglass u use?
> also comment on the 8x2s ive added lol?:thumb:


Il try and dig out a link for you now, now that you have used OSB on the roof which is correct for fiberglass (never use ply with fiberglass) all you will need is the resin, matting and topcoat along with the side pieces and the drip trays that go into the gutter. its very easy to do and with the top coat that gives you the colour you can pick what colour you want, it is slightly more expensive than the standard gray tho.

Them 8x2s look much better as theyr resting on top of your wall plate and bolted to your original timbers


----------



## sean20

here is a link that i found with a quick search and there is also a how to video that will be quite handy for you to see how its done

http://www.cfsnet.co.uk/acatalog/1project-roofs.html

If you want to give me the size of the roof i could get you a rough price on how much the materials would be


----------



## shudaman

Thanks mate i will give u a pm soon for a rough price!


----------



## John M

I think that the timber walls should be braced for wind loading, although the brick pillars at the front will certainly help with this at the front anyway.

I agree though, the roof certainly looks much stronger.

Also can I ask, did you consider preformed gang nail trusses ? Would probably cost much the same but would have saved yourself a lot of work.


----------



## gemantsdad

Preformed trusses would have taken height above permitted level.


----------



## shudaman

John M said:


> I think that the timber walls should be braced for wind loading, although the brick pillars at the front will certainly help with this at the front anyway.
> 
> I agree though, the roof certainly looks much stronger.
> 
> Also can I ask, did you consider preformed gang nail trusses ? Would probably cost much the same but would have saved yourself a lot of work.


I am still in the prosess of building up the pillers with 4x2 boxing to add side wall strength. The garage will also have fence panels along the left side to hide it from the house so will take a large amount of cross wind away

And yes pre formed truses would have gone to high for my regs

Cheers


----------



## Deniance

Been keeping an eye on this, well done mate, i bet your proud of that, that roof looks much stronger now, dont let the silly comments on this thread from the know it alls get to you, cant wait to see it finished!


----------



## Deniance

If a higher roof was out of regulation, what would you have to do to get it. And how much does it cost?, im assuming planning prrmission, but how much does it cost?


----------



## shudaman

Deniance said:


> If a higher roof was out of regulation, what would you have to do to get it. And how much does it cost?, im assuming planning prrmission, but how much does it cost
> 
> Thanks for your comments!
> Well just the wood for mine has cost £550
> Then theres the covering at £300-500 for felt or rubber
> But to tile it i reckon u must be looking at £700+ to tile and battern mine
> Then theres all the extras like sand cement nails screws sofits trims etc
> 
> I dont think i would have got planning to go higher than i have
> 
> Thanks ollie


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Looks great, luckily my house has a double garage built in.


----------



## Dan_Mol

Ollie, out of interest what is the height of yours? I'm under impression can go to 3m high if 1m away from boundary.

Mine is 2.5m as its built on the boundary with next door.


----------



## shudaman

Dan_Mol said:


> Ollie, out of interest what is the height of yours? I'm under impression can go to 3m high if 1m away from boundary.
> 
> Mine is 2.5m as its built on the boundary with next door.


Your worrieing me now lol
Im sure if u are closer than 2m to boundry then the 2.5 applys but still have to be 1m from boundry your right wall was already there wasent it? So u are technicly adding to exsisting?

Tbh i wouldn want it much higher as u cant see it from the road and is hiddin away nicely lol


----------



## Dan_Mol

I stand corrected it is 2m. Sorry to worry you Ollie.

Yeah mine was an extension but, wouldn't let me have 3m high at 3m (centre) away from boundary sloping back to 2m high eaves.

I'll keep quiet now ha, roof and garage looking brilliant, not long until RS will be undercover.


----------



## shudaman

Dan_Mol said:


> I stand corrected it is 2m. Sorry to worry you Ollie.
> 
> Yeah mine was an extension but, wouldn't let me have 3m high at 3m (centre) away from boundary sloping back to 2m high eaves.
> 
> I'll keep quiet now ha, roof and garage looking brilliant, not long until RS will be undercover.


No worries chap, keeps me on me toes and a bit of tension in a thread is allways good!

I cant wait to get it in there eiather, the clutch has gone so its sat not moving lol:wall:


----------



## Lloydy

This thread just overshadows my shed build!

I need to up my game!

haha this is looking superb Shudaman! I cannot wait to see it finished!

Whats your ETA? I am guessing sometime before the snow falls down and crushes your roof


----------



## shudaman

Lloydy said:


> This thread just overshadows my shed build!
> 
> I need to up my game!
> 
> haha this is looking superb Shudaman! I cannot wait to see it finished!
> 
> Whats your ETA? I am guessing sometime before the snow falls down and crushes your roof


Lol dont u worrie mate ur shed will just be the start! 
I plan to put the RS in there a week befor snow to get some finished shots lolol

But no i plan to have it "watertight" in the next few weeks the its electics to do 
Then board the inside, then finish the outside so the car will be in there end of october time so i can start the referb of the old garage

But tbh i waont have it properly landscaped untill i continue with the rest of the garden as i want to slab all the drive and path and screen it off from the house 
But untill i can afford it the drive will be shingled :thumb:


----------



## jenks

busterbulldog said:


> I dont like the way it sits on the brick wall...it looks top heavy and has no real bracing against a good strong side wind. How are the timbers connected to the brick wall? Not trying to spoil your thread it just doesn't look right to me.


Don't comment without reading the whole post(or even just looking at the pics). Clearly shows the the frame being strapped down, much the same way my garage roof rafters are fixed to the blockwork.

Good work there mate, looking forward to seeing the end result:thumb:


----------



## shudaman

jenks said:


> Don't comment without reading the whole post(or even just looking at the pics). Clearly shows the the frame being strapped down, much the same way my garage roof rafters are fixed to the blockwork.
> 
> Good work there mate, looking forward to seeing the end result:thumb:


I do think that alot lol, dose make u wonder!


----------



## littlejack

Great thread mate coming along nicely... A bit of a sad comment now :lol:... the pointing is top notch on your brick work.....
steve


----------



## shudaman

littlejack said:


> Great thread mate coming along nicely... A bit of a sad comment now :lol:... the pointing is top notch on your brick work.....
> steve


That alot i am quite pleased about it lol
I use to do alot of repointing so it had to be good!
:thumb:


----------



## busterbulldog

jenks said:


> Don't comment without reading the whole post(or even just looking at the pics). Clearly shows the the frame being strapped down, much the same way my garage roof rafters are fixed to the blockwork.
> 
> Good work there mate, looking forward to seeing the end result:thumb:


I'm sure your right,there's a lot of pages to go through. I guess once its clad it will be very strong.


----------



## shudaman

SMALL UPDATE

Just a small one this week but one that has made me really happy

i have now got the roller door in and roof covered :thumb:
it was a tight fit with the roller door but we got it in there and is really good even without the loglap it feels so much secure already

and the roof covering has really made my week 
i went for rubber in the end after much thought about shingles and fiberglass 
i am coffident i went for the best one!
it is soooo easy to use 
get the rubber on the roof to settle 
fold half over and spread glue, then fold back 
and repeat on otherside, then give it i sweep for air bubbles
i ob still have to cut the sides back and trim it up but i love the smooth flat look of it 
I RECOMEND IT TO ANYONE!
(here come the part someone tells me its done wrong i did read the distructions!)

only a couple of pics







im sure it is much longer than i asked for even with me 200mm edge allowence




i will take a few more door pics tomoz

next up loglap
:thumb:


----------



## liam99

Looking good, Can't wait to see it with the sides done.


----------



## richtea78

It looks fantastic 

Is that green plastic going to be strong enough? Are you going to line it with insulation as well?


----------



## Dan_Mol

So is that rubber roof a finished look? Trim edges and its done?

What's life like on that? Intrigued for when do shed!


----------



## shudaman

richtea78 said:


> It looks fantastic
> 
> Is that green plastic going to be strong enough? Are you going to line it with insulation as well?


thanks 
it is vapour barrier
the wooden cladding goes on the outside and insulation the ply line on the inside



Dan_Mol said:


> So is that rubber roof a finished look? Trim edges and its done?
> 
> What's life like on that? Intrigued for when do shed!


yer it is mate nice and seemless 
as you say jus sofits, guttering etc to smartin the edges up
you can buy metal edge trims to go with it but there too exspensive and might look out of place with all the wood
i think the life span is about 20 years on this firestone brand


----------



## archiebald

I am opting for Firestone roofing on the new gym I am buying, such a good system for the clean and tidy which clearly if your on this site you are. I think it looks great and the whole project is top notch. Well done that man!


----------



## getthewheelsinl

Glad you went with my suggestion on the EPDM roof - should last you a good 25 years! Looking good - especially with the roller door!!
Keep up the good work mate!


----------



## shudaman

Few better pics of the door! 
Got the guttering ordered too so will do that on the weekend 
And hopefully order the cladding next week!


----------



## Danman

Wow. this is a dream mate!


----------



## sfstu

looking really smart mate, a very tidy job...:thumb:

i'm guessing from the studding above the door, you've got an illuminating idea for it...


----------



## gingerscotsman

What an excellent door.


----------



## shudaman

sfstu said:


> looking really smart mate, a very tidy job...:thumb:
> 
> i'm guessing from the studding above the door, you've got an illuminating idea for it...


Shhh u will ruin the surprise!
:thumb:


----------



## Brigham1806

Looking good, One man's dream is another ones success!

Looking forward to seeing the finished article. Keep up the good work


----------



## James Bagguley

Coming on really nicely, looks very well put together indeed :thumb:


----------



## archiebald

Looking top notch


----------



## shane25

Looks really good, makes me wish i had the money to get mine done.

Just out of interest what size is it (sorry if i've missed it)

Shane


----------



## shudaman

shane25 said:


> Looks really good, makes me wish i had the money to get mine done.
> 
> Just out of interest what size is it (sorry if i've missed it)
> 
> Shane


No probs its is a long thread lol

I assume u mean the door, its 2m high and 3m wide perfect size i think
But if u ment the garage its 4.5mx6.5m
:thumb:


----------



## shane25

shudaman said:


> No probs its is a long thread lol
> 
> I assume u mean the door, its 2m high and 3m wide perfect size i think
> But if u ment the garage its 4.5mx6.5m
> :thumb:


Nice 1, thats perfect as its fractionally smaller than the 1 i've designed :thumb:

I shall be watching this very closely

Shane


----------



## daydreamer

*Pit dimensions*

Absolutely awesome project and totally enjoyed following your progress.

Please could you tell me the original dig out diamensions of your pit, before the cement and bricks please ?

I'm in the process of buying a new to me (old house) which has a single garage thats on its last legs and plan to build a brick as big as I can garage with a pit like yours.

Once I've got the garage down and the overgrown garden cleared I will start my digging..
Just need your diamensions......


----------



## sfstu

shudaman said:


> But if u ment the garage its 4.5mx6.5m
> :thumb:


roughly the size of the garden in our old house...!:lol:


----------



## GTISnoopy

4.5m seems very small as a double garage, Doesnt seem wide enough to me to be a double.


----------



## Dan_Mol

GTISnoopy said:


> 4.5m seems very small as a double garage, Doesnt seem wide enough to me to be a double.


I would think its been designed around housing his RS more than two cars. Perfect size to park car in middle and work around all four sides.


----------



## euphoria

This is great!!! Must have sat here for over an hour reading all that but wow! What a wonderful project!


----------



## jenks

GTISnoopy said:


> 4.5m seems very small as a double garage, Doesnt seem wide enough to me to be a double.


Maybe its only for short cars and its 6m wide

Seriously though, probably not strictly a double but designed and fit for purpose. Lets face it most people on here would love this garage:thumb:


----------



## shudaman

Double garages are at least 19ft wide i think so no its not quite a double, and as said it built around my RS really but i could get two cars in there if the RS was on wheel dollys! 

My RS and a bike would sit in there perfect lol


----------



## shudaman

daydreamer said:


> Absolutely awesome project and totally enjoyed following your progress.
> 
> Please could you tell me the original dig out diamensions of your pit, before the cement and bricks please ?
> 
> I'm in the process of buying a new to me (old house) which has a single garage thats on its last legs and plan to build a brick as big as I can garage with a pit like yours.
> 
> Once I've got the garage down and the overgrown garden cleared I will start my digging..
> Just need your diamensions......


I will go and have a re mesaure in a little while and get back to u as i need to refresh my memory lol


----------



## shudaman

got a few more things done over the weekend 
mainly tyding up today but yesterday sorted out the guttering wich really neatens up the roof 
i have also ordered the loglap cladding for the outside, all 330meters worth lol
so i will start that on the weekend hopefully 
i am also in the prosess of clearing the soil pile and digging the soakaway so i can get the channel drains in 
then it will be electic time
:thumb:

few pics!























and more exciting i am starting to think of how things will go in there as i got a few old units off me dad to paint up and use for storage 
i am also going to make a beast of a work bench 
so watch for a separate build thread for that lol:thumb:


----------



## archiebald

Just keeps getting better this


----------



## 20vKarlos

Dd you give the guttering an angle so water doesn't sit in the gutter?


----------



## James Bagguley

Damn man! those units are nicer than the ones in our kitchen :lol:

Anyway, looking gooood :thumb:


----------



## jamesgti

Good work buddy.


----------



## shudaman

20vKarlos said:


> Dd you give the guttering an angle so water doesn't sit in the gutter?


Of course

Technicly guttering dosent need much of a fall because it will level out and then find the lowest point to escape from ie the down pipe 
It is good practice it have a turn ofa bubble though as i have always done!
I think a 10-15mm fall over 6m is a common run


----------



## shudaman

James Bagguley said:


> Damn man! those units are nicer than the ones in our kitchen :lol:
> 
> Anyway, looking gooood :thumb:


Lol they aint too bad just need a colour change me thinks!


----------



## euphoria

shudaman said:


> Lol they aint too bad just need a colour change me thinks!


Black and red? Would look mean


----------



## shudaman

euphoria said:


> Black and red? Would look mean


I like the black idea but not a fan of red and dont think red sits next to the RS very well!?
I have thought about all matt black, but might need to break it up abit!?


----------



## Buck

shudaman said:


> I like the black idea but not a fan of red and dont think red sits next to the RS very well!?
> I have thought about all matt black, but might need to break it up abit!?


Just go white with them to keep it light and bright in there?

PS Good work/progress overall.


----------



## shudaman

Buck said:


> Just go white with them to keep it light and bright in there?
> 
> PS Good work/progress overall.


Yer thats what the misses said, but i dont like to let her no shes right lol:tumbleweed:

I am painting the walls white and fort it would be a bit much. And also dont no weather to keep the bricks red or paint them lol
I would also like to get the blue toolchest out the machine mart book to match the RS lol
I am making my own worktop as well so that will be black


----------



## euphoria

Maybe a light grey units? Bit of contrast to having all white?


----------



## shudaman

euphoria said:


> Maybe a light grey units? Bit of contrast to having all white?


Mmmm thats a idea 
It will go with the white walls, black work top and the rs!
Plus it will match the floor when i come to epoxy it!
And it wouldnt look odd if i dont paint the brickwork, wich i am still undecided on btw lol

Im still keen on the matt effect though!


----------



## Lloydy

Looks sick!!

What are you using to insulate the garage door to stop leaves and water coming in?

I need to get some for my garage lol


----------



## shudaman

Lloydy said:


> Looks sick!!
> 
> What are you using to insulate the garage door to stop leaves and water coming in?
> 
> I need to get some for my garage lol


Thanks lloydy 
I am getting excited to get the RS all tucked up lol

Do u mean the bottom of the roller door? 
Its got a rubber seal that sits on the concrete when the door shuts 
I also have to fill the side hole witha door lol

Ive also ordered the loglap cladding so hopefully i can start that on saturday!


----------



## robby71

Grey units do look smart - i have the Stanley ones and recovered some older steel ones with silver matt vinyl which almost matches


----------



## shudaman

Thanks for that 
They do look good and should be easy to cover the units i have 
Was is brush on paint?
I was thinking rattle cans


----------



## Poopdeck

How about covering the units in some carbon wrap? some reasonable priced stuff on ebay nowadays, all sorts of colours and finishes available.


----------



## shudaman

Poopdeck said:


> How about covering the units in some carbon wrap? some reasonable priced stuff on ebay nowadays, all sorts of colours and finishes available.


I have considered doin the door fronts 
But think the whole lot carbon wrapped would look tacky as im not a fan of fake carbon


----------



## jspeed2

Just read the whole thing amazing build :thumb:

Only problem with these threads is I get so jealous and hate people I have never met !
Haha keep up the good work mate can't wait to see finished job !


----------



## shudaman

Well im abit jared off, cladding isent getting here till next week which means ive been waiting 2 weeks for it now!! 

Fear not though as i am digging the soakaway this weekend and genraly minceing about the garden lol


----------



## RabRS

Bet you canny wait to have walls mate.


----------



## shudaman

No mate i carnt, im fed up of the green poly slaping about lol


----------



## shudaman

200'000 views!!

Cheers all

And i will update on wednesday as i am still digging the soakaway!


----------



## gca3n

What an amazing thread.


----------



## richtea78

shudaman said:


> 200'000 views!!
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> And i will update on wednesday as i am still digging the soakaway!


Still? How big is it!


----------



## Andrew Goacher

Still Love this thread!


----------



## ghost_walker

shudaman said:


> 200'000 views!!
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> And i will update on wednesday as i am still digging the soakaway!


anyone seen shudaman recently......

last i heard he was halfway to china digging that soakaway :lol:


----------



## shudaman

Haha i will come clean.....

I am in Amsterdam and been here for the last feww days:thumb:
So its hard to dig from here 
When ive sobered up it will be finished lolol


----------



## shudaman

Small update

Lke i say ive been busy over the last couple of weeks with work and dam but i should have a good progress report next week

Soakaway just needs filling with hard core and back fill 
And i jus got all the cladding delivered wich i carnt wait to start

Then its on to the inside 
And finishing off the landscaping!


----------



## Craighightower

Looking really good shudaman. That last picture however is just a tease. Presume that you will lay them vertically?


----------



## shudaman

no no no horazontal!
look like a log cabin effect


----------



## Ongoing

Looking really good buddy, cant wait to see the finished results


----------



## [email protected]

Wow, forgot all about this one I remember seeing the Mrs carrying the fencing around, how things have progressed.

Looks great.
Do you find yourself checking the pit before you leave in case the dogs down there?


----------



## Keir

glad to see you finally got the cladding.


----------



## squeakyclean32

Wow....just read through this thread...looking forward to seeing the end result now :thumb:....so much hard work...a credit to you :thumb:


----------



## shudaman

[email protected] said:


> Wow, forgot all about this one I remember seeing the Mrs carrying the fencing around, how things have progressed.
> 
> Looks great.
> Do you find yourself checking the pit before you leave in case the dogs down there?


Lol since he had his little falling in, he seems to have learnt his lesson


----------



## Jonny_R

Looking good mate 

Have loved following this project! be a shame to see it finished but amazing at the same time!


----------



## Darlofan

Please tell me you dug the soakaway by hand? Great thread, keep up the good work.


----------



## shudaman

Darlofan said:


> Please tell me you dug the soakaway by hand? Great thread, keep up the good work.


O yes mate 
And the footings and the soakaway!


----------



## shudaman

Made a start on the cladding!




























More tomoz!


----------



## svended

Looking good. Sorry if I've missed it but are you staining it or painting it? and what tint or colour?


----------



## shudaman

svended said:


> Looking good. Sorry if I've missed it but are you staining it or painting it? and what tint or colour?


i am considering painting it and am open to ideas lol
im thinking a light olive green with white sofits/eves and side door 
but i dont want it to stand out too much:thumb:


----------



## mirdif64

Looking good mate. Nice to see a wooden (or part wooden) garage for a change.
I'd go with some kind of wood preservative or stain to keep the log cabin effect.


----------



## alan h M

nice looking job. 
i too would go for stain / preservitive. 

paint will chip and peal off leaving years of maintance . stain wont.


----------



## shudaman

Stain is a good shout! 
I will get it all cladded and then give it a good think 
Ive been thinking of makeing my own side door with the loglap to help it blend in


----------



## ColinG

Definitely go for stain, we are in the process of replacing painted cladding on our house. I reckon you need to re-paint every 3-5 years otherwise you get left with pealing paint which looks very unsightly. Great thread btw, been following you progress on this with interest, great garage you now have.


----------



## shudaman

Bit more cladding done


----------



## sfstu

looks sweeeett...:thumb:

best you start growing a grizzly adams stylee beard for your log cabin...

are you not putting any windows in at all? for natural light and ventilation..?
rgds stu


----------



## GlynRS2

Looking very good :thumb:


----------



## James Bagguley

Great so far, traditional, but funky cool at the same time :thumb:


----------



## shudaman

sfstu said:


> looks sweeeett...:thumb:
> 
> best you start growing a grizzly adams stylee beard for your log cabin...
> 
> are you not putting any windows in at all? for natural light and ventilation..?
> rgds stu


A beard is a long shot lol

Inregards to a window i am still undecided 
Im haveing glass in the triangles on each gable end fo abit of natural light
And if i need some air in i will jus open thr two doors
Just not sure if i want to add any in lol


----------



## ianrobbo1

I considered not having windows in my garage, "thieves/vandals" ETC., but in the end decided to get a couple and place them for the light, I'm glad I did now, as I rarely need to turn on any lights, and have blinds fitted, that I keep pulled down to stop the prying eyes!!:thumb:


----------



## m9fdb

Bit late for me to say this but I would have had water butts to catch the rain water and used it for watering the garden etc


----------



## Z4-35i

Looking great. This range of stain/preservers work very well, we've used this on our timber framed garage and it's provided great protection with no issues after 10+ years, but still keeps the natural look of the timber.

http://www.cuprinol.co.uk/products/shed_and_fence_protector.jsp


----------



## shudaman

m9fdb said:


> Bit late for me to say this but I would have had water butts to catch the rain water and used it for watering the garden etc


I do plan on haveing a rain water system at the back catching the water off the roof. But that will be a future project, only need to refit the guttering to slope the other way and add some big tanks in

The chanel drains are needed regardless because i will have a slabed drive and they will catch the run off water!


----------



## jamesgti

Looking great bud.


----------



## danga200

That look bloody awesome. Great idea with the cladding.


----------



## shudaman

Little update as the weather has buggered things up this weekend lol
I am pretty much done on the cladding, just got to trim it all up and add some eve boards in.
Then add a side door and its all done outside!!
Then comes the fun part!! Lol
Electrics, decoration and sort the "no mans land" out lol

Couple of pics!
































































More soon!


----------



## Craighightower

Looking great. You must be delighted with how it has turned out. Should have it finished in time to get your Ford rs off the street before the weather turns.


----------



## shudaman

Thanks
Yes thats the plan 
Tax runs out soon anyway lol


----------



## Richrush

Very nice, doing a lovely job. I would have put a small window each side of the main door, but thats just me. Keep up the good work


----------



## Richrush

See, I told you it would look better lol !


----------



## shudaman

Thanks 
And i do agree with front windows it was my original plan tbh
I am still going over a couple of options as theres nothing stoping me adding some this point


----------



## sfstu

If you're thinking of a couple of windows then personaly I'd stick em along the sidewalls rather than the front...?
With the door open there'd be plenty of light so some daylight along the long wall would be more useful...:thumb:


----------



## shudaman

sfstu said:


> If you're thinking of a couple of windows then personaly I'd stick em along the sidewalls rather than the front...?
> With the door open there'd be plenty of light so some daylight along the long wall would be more useful...:thumb:


Yer i did think that, they would be me for show really 
One on the side faceing the house would be best because the sunsets in front ofthe house so there would be alot of light through it


----------



## PerryGunn

shudaman said:


> Yer i did think that, they would be me for show really
> One on the side faceing the house would be best because the sunsets in front ofthe house so there would be alot of light through it


I'd try to put windows on each side to let in as much light as possible.

Keep an eye on eBay, I got the two windows for Shedzilla from a nearby house refurbishment for less than £25

As long as you get windows of roughly the size you want, at your stage you can build the studwork around them to suit. It's also worth thinking about obscure glass for security as it lets in the light without exposing the contents to prying eyes


----------



## sfstu

shudaman said:


> Yer i did think that, they would be me for show really
> One on the side faceing the house would be best because the sunsets in front ofthe house so there would be alot of light through it


and yer missus can keep an eye on ya...!:devil:

agree the one facing the house for the afternoon light and it'll look nice from the house looking down the garden too...:thumb:

looking forward to the interior decorating... get some speakers up and wire run before inside is finished maybe...?


----------



## shudaman

PerryGunn said:


> I'd try to put windows on each side to let in as much light as possible.
> 
> Keep an eye on eBay, I got the two windows for Shedzilla from a nearby house refurbishment for less than £25
> 
> As long as you get windows of roughly the size you want, at your stage you can build the studwork around them to suit. It's also worth thinking about obscure glass for security as it lets in the light without exposing the contents to prying eyes


Toataly agree with the frosted glass 
Old bathroom window wouldbe good! 
I do like my ebay so i am keeping an eye out for some!



sfstu said:


> and yer missus can keep an eye on ya...!:devil:
> 
> agree the one facing the house for the afternoon light and it'll look nice from the house looking down the garden too...:thumb:
> 
> looking forward to the interior decorating... get some speakers up and wire run before inside is finished maybe...?


O yes there will be a small entertainment system in there and hoefully a satalite dish somewere!


----------



## Ongoing

This is turning into a proper man cave!


----------



## mirdif64

PerryGunn said:


> I'd try to put windows on each side to let in as much light as possible.
> 
> Keep an eye on eBay, I got the two windows for Shedzilla from a nearby house refurbishment for less than £25
> 
> As long as you get windows of roughly the size you want, at your stage you can build the studwork around them to suit. It's also worth thinking about obscure glass for security as it lets in the light without exposing the contents to prying eyes


Check with your local window supplier. Sometimes you can get a deal if they have surplus stock lying around.


----------



## shudaman

I might not have to worrie 
Me dads got a wooden framed one 
Just waiting him to send me the measurements!


----------



## Darlofan

No more updates? What have you been up to? Lazy git:thumb:


----------



## shudaman

Lol winter is setting in and work is mad atm 
But i have a few bits done 
Will post some pics later!!


----------



## peaky

Time for a update


----------



## shudaman

Sorry for the delay
My fone wont upload me pics on photo bucket atm so i will try again tomoz!
Lets be honest a load of writing is boreing lol


----------



## shudaman

Well ive only got a few pics really as like i said i havent had much time on the garage in the last couple of weeks 
But i have set myself a finish date!!
I plan to have it pretty much sorted by the first week in december yay!!
So that means ive gota get me **** in gear lol

So the cladding is all done and i am chuffed with it, soakaway is filled and i cleared the garden abit and leveled some soil about

I am goin to pick up some insulation at the weekend and also buy the mains SWA cable so i can bury it next week along with a water pipe 
Goin to be a push to get things done but as long as i stop being tight and buy the bits i need it should be fine

Couple of pics


























































































:thumb:


----------



## James Bagguley

Sweet! Very tidy indeed, credit to you :thumb:
Best of luck with achieving your deadline too.


----------



## PerryGunn

Looking good - but the colour of those corner & apex trim pieces looks odd, are they just normal softwood because they don't seem to have the green tinge of tannalised timber


----------



## shudaman

PerryGunn said:


> Looking good - but the colour of those corner & apex trim pieces looks odd, are they just normal softwood because they don't seem to have the green tinge of tannalised timber


Yes they are as i am struggling to find smooth planed treated in the size i want 
I am painting/staining the whole thing anway so they will be protected and the backs were givein a couple of coats befor i attached them


----------



## dandam

I'm sure you'll be delighted when it's finished, but I think we will all be a little sad, this is a thoroughly enjoyable thread !!

And I know you mentioned it before but where did you get your garage door, I just can't find it now.

Thanks


----------



## shudaman

dandam said:


> I'm sure you'll be delighted when it's finished, but I think we will all be a little sad, this is a thoroughly enjoyable thread !!
> 
> And I know you mentioned it before but where did you get your garage door, I just can't find it now.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks alot 
I no what u mean but there will be more projects next year!
The door is from a company in norwich called roller dor got there own web site and ebay shop!


----------



## PerryGunn

shudaman said:


> Yes they are as i am struggling to find smooth planed treated in the size i want
> I am painting/staining the whole thing anway so they will be protected and the backs were givein a couple of coats befor i attached them


Fair enough but, if you couldn't find pressure treated, I would have thought that the extra cost of one of the cheaper hardwoods would have been worthwhile - I may be wrong, but I don't think that non pressure-treated softwood will last very well in exposed places


----------



## shudaman

PerryGunn said:


> Fair enough but, if you couldn't find pressure treated, I would have thought that the extra cost of one of the cheaper hardwoods would have been worthwhile - I may be wrong, but I don't think that non pressure-treated softwood will last very well in exposed places


No u are right with it not being as protected 
And i may change them in the future 
The actual main reason i used it is because my dad had it all lieing in his garage taking up space so got it all for nothing lol


----------



## age 555

This garage is a proper man cave , top job


----------



## Bmthnick1981

Looking good, great progress on a great project.


----------



## dandam

shudaman said:


> The door is from a company in norwich called roller dor got there own web site and ebay shop!


Brilliant, thanks very much


----------



## sfstu

it's really looking good and coming together now mate...:thumb:

i'd get some stain on it soon as, and loads of it, before the wet weather really sets in...

i'm hoping that the blue pipe coming from out the back wall, is connected to a urinal inside...?:lol:


----------



## shudaman

sfstu said:


> it's really looking good and coming together now mate...:thumb:
> 
> i'd get some stain on it soon as, and loads of it, before the wet weather really sets in...
> 
> i'm hoping that the blue pipe coming from out the back wall, is connected to a urinal inside...?:lol:


Lol not goin that far lol
Its for me pit lights 
And i need to decide ona stain really and get it bought!


----------



## verbarthe

And i need to decide ona stain really and get it bought![/QUOTE]

I used Sadolin Once on mine and it s really good stuff and does what it say s on the tin , expensive though , but catch a 3 for 2 at B&Q and it s not so bad .


----------



## shudaman

bit of hardcore spreading done and got the insulation rolls for the wall and roof
next weekend the waterpipe and swa are goin in and the side door getting hung















and my birthday prezzie lol


----------



## Z4-35i

Coming along nicely, should be all done for Christmas ;-)

Is the blue pipe coming out of the brickwork on picture 2 for water?


----------



## AudiKosti

Wow great read, 62 pages in about 20 mins! looks good mate! First time I've seen a garage that is half wood and half brick! loving it! 

Tempted to go do my garage out now 

looking forward to final pictures!


----------



## shudaman

Z4-35i said:


> Coming along nicely, should be all done for Christmas ;-)
> 
> Is the blue pipe coming out of the brickwork on picture 2 for water?


yes first week in december is my plan
the pipe is for the lights in the pit and lights outside
watrer will go on the front



AudiKosti said:


> Wow great read, 62 pages in about 20 mins! looks good mate! First time I've seen a garage that is half wood and half brick! loving it!
> 
> Tempted to go do my garage out now
> 
> looking forward to final pictures!


thats quick reading matey!
glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## sfstu

another cracking update mate...:thumb:

want one of those trolley jacks too...:devil:


----------



## archiebald

How much was the insulation??


----------



## shudaman

archiebald said:


> How much was the insulation??


£60, i hope ur not going to say youve seen it half the price lol


----------



## nbray67

Just tuned back in and it's really come together and fingers crossed the weather is kind enough so that you can get finished by Christmas!!
Loving the trolley jack, I really need a decent one.


----------



## Craighightower

Looking great and looking forward to next update


----------



## shudaman

Small update later!


----------



## Snowy172

love the jack where did you get it from?


----------



## RSHALE

Just read all this from beginning fair play I think youve done a great job bet it feels great when you stand back take a look at it and think i did that what an achievement.


----------



## shudaman

Snowy172 said:


> love the jack where did you get it from?


I got it from costco website! Cheapest place i could find it 
Think it was £120


----------



## shudaman

Small update

Managed to get the side door sorted, i went for a softwood barn style door as i couldnt afford a nice oak one and the hardwood ones arnt very nice imo 
It will be stained next week with the rest of the garage 
I think i will go for a olive/green colour simler to the treated green colour of the loglap 
I also managed to insulate all the walls and it feels like a cosy space to be now! Rather than a drafty shed lol

I was supposed to dig and lay the SWA in but i havent had a chance to get a sparky round to comfirm the required cable size, i think i need 16mm 3core but dont want to buy it if 10mm will be enough.
But eiather way i will be running all the 2.5mm cable round the inside for the sockets etc next week so plenty todo!

Few pics
































































Speak soon!


----------



## sfstu

another quality update, i like your nice neat work mate...:thumb:

wish i could hire you to come and sort out my leaky cold garage...:doublesho

you putting up ply over the walls or plaster board? need to do mine but thinking of using ply so i can put screws in wherever needed for shelves/cupboards etc...

will also be doing my own wiring at some point (will get someone in to connect it tho) so looking forward to plenty of pics when you do the sockets and wiring...:thumb: you going for trunking for the cable...?

rgds stu


----------



## shudaman

sfstu said:


> another quality update, i like your nice neat work mate...:thumb:
> 
> wish i could hire you to come and sort out my leaky cold garage...:doublesho
> 
> you putting up ply over the walls or plaster board? need to do mine but thinking of using ply so i can put screws in wherever needed for shelves/cupboards etc...
> 
> will also be doing my own wiring at some point (will get someone in to connect it tho) so looking forward to plenty of pics when you do the sockets and wiring...:thumb: you going for trunking for the cable...?
> 
> rgds stu


Haha i just have enough time on my garage mate, plus im exspensive

I was goin to plasterboard and skim the wall and celling 
But not i am plying the lot 
Much easyer as you say to mount things to the wall and imo more hardwaring 
I will also run all cables behind the ply through the frames work with 20mm holes:thumb:


----------



## JB052

Great project,

Could you tell me where the side-door is from?


----------



## shudaman

JB052 said:


> Great project,
> 
> Could you tell me where the side-door is from?


Got mine from wickes mate 
Ledge, brace and framed barn style door


----------



## GazzaK

shudaman said:


> I will also run all cables behind the ply through the frames work with 20mm holes:thumb:


Nice job btw

if you run the cabling behind the panels, in the joists, you "could" hit them with a screw when putting up shelves etc in the plywood panelling.

Also, if you later decide to add a socket or want to move one, having the wiring hidden can be a pita. If it is surface mounted in conduit it is a lot simpler (but looks more cluttered and limits where you can put shelves etc)


----------



## vpricey

Fantastic thread, very nicely built garage, I wash i had one like that in my back garden! 

As for your Cable size, If you're only planning on having a ring for your sockets and a lighting circuit, 6mm 3 core SWA will more than suffice depending how far from your house, anything up to 30m from your house db to your garage db, which yours isn't! If you really want to give your self room for adding extra load at a later date, i'e garden lighting, then go for 10mm, but 6mm 3 core SWA is more than fine 
Ps. I'm a sparky. :thumb:

Hurry up and get this finished, Looking good.


----------



## shudaman

vpricey said:


> Fantastic thread, very nicely built garage, I wash i had one like that in my back garden!
> 
> As for your Cable size, If you're only planning on having a ring for your sockets and a lighting circuit, 6mm 3 core SWA will more than suffice depending how far from your house, anything up to 30m from your house db to your garage db, which yours isn't! If you really want to give your self room for adding extra load at a later date, i'e garden lighting, then go for 10mm, but 6mm 3 core SWA is more than fine
> Ps. I'm a sparky. :thumb:
> 
> Hurry up and get this finished, Looking good.


Thanks for the info 
So do u think 16mm is over kill? 
What im worried about is the single phase compressor im planing on getting 
Me mate had it in his workshop and it used to trip the fuse sometimes and the lights would go dim lol
It is a dodgy old workshop with unkown eletric supply form the house so might be down to that lol


----------



## shudaman

GazzaK said:


> Nice job btw
> 
> if you run the cabling behind the panels, in the joists, you "could" hit them with a screw when putting up shelves etc in the plywood panelling.
> 
> Also, if you later decide to add a socket or want to move one, having the wiring hidden can be a pita. If it is surface mounted in conduit it is a lot simpler (but looks more cluttered and limits where you can put shelves etc)


No you make a good point
1 reason i want it hidden is because i see trunking all day in houses at work and it looks a pig imo
As i say im running cables in so i will to an extent no were they are 
But what i could do is keep them low down in the frameand drill the holes as far back as i can so theres less chance of catching any wires
I only plan on haveing high level shelfing to maxamize floor space 
And if i end up moving a socket or switch then i will be pis*ed cos ive been thinking about the layout of them for months:lol:


----------



## vpricey

shudaman said:


> Thanks for the info
> So do u think 16mm is over kill?
> What im worried about is the single phase compressor im planing on getting
> Me mate had it in his workshop and it used to trip the fuse sometimes and the lights would go dim lol
> It is a dodgy old workshop with unkown eletric supply form the house so might be down to that lol


It might be worth you putting a separate circuit in the garage for the compressor on a D16 circuit breaker, that way it will allow for the extra load of the compressor starting, once it's running it wont use that much current. But yes 16mm is overkill, you could run your house on that, and it probably is! I would just go for 6mm.


----------



## shudaman

vpricey said:


> It might be worth you putting a separate circuit in the garage for the compressor on a D16 circuit breaker, that way it will allow for the extra load of the compressor starting, once it's running it wont use that much current. But yes 16mm is overkill, you could run your house on that, and it probably is! I would just go for 6mm.


Yer that was the plan anyway to run a seperate feed for that as im getting a 3 way consumer unit 
I still might go for 10mm though lol 
Only for possible future add ons

Cheers!


----------



## shudaman

Well im abit confused now 
I was underthe impression that i would be able to do most of the electric work in the garage but turns out its not the case
Ive been told the most i can do is dig the swa cable in and make the guys tea lol
I thought i would at least be able to run the wires around the garage but no ALL of it need to be done by them for a certificate! 
Knocked me back abit really as i was ready to start wireing 
But now need to get a quote, wich i no wont be cheap!


----------



## verbarthe

I dug the trench and ran all the cable to my garage myself, I also ran all the lighting and socket cables as well, then I got a qualified Electrician to check over everything I d done and he made all the actual connections to the garage junction box , switches and sockets . Might be different regulations down your way though.


----------



## rhinoman

shudaman said:


> Well im abit confused now
> I was underthe impression that i would be able to do most of the electric work in the garage but turns out its not the case
> Ive been told the most i can do is dig the swa cable in and make the guys tea lol
> I thought i would at least be able to run the wires around the garage but no ALL of it need to be done by them for a certificate!
> Knocked me back abit really as i was ready to start wireing
> But now need to get a quote, wich i no wont be cheap!


That's the "by the book approach". Others may be more flexible, my suggestion would be to get a couple of quotes.


----------



## mattsbmw

shudaman said:


> Well im abit confused now
> I was underthe impression that i would be able to do most of the electric work in the garage but turns out its not the case
> Ive been told the most i can do is dig the swa cable in and make the guys tea lol
> I thought i would at least be able to run the wires around the garage but no ALL of it need to be done by them for a certificate!
> Knocked me back abit really as i was ready to start wireing
> But now need to get a quote, wich i no wont be cheap!


I am not surprised, when i did my garage the electricians all said it was cheaper for them to do the whole lot than check work i had already done.

I laid the cable as you will do and they did everything else. Think my sparky charged about £250 that included break on the main board a seperate fuse box in garage, 3 double sockets and 2 fluro lights with all wiring and certfication.


----------



## shudaman

mattsbmw said:


> I am not surprised, when i did my garage the electricians all said it was cheaper for them to do the whole lot than check work i had already done.
> 
> I laid the cable as you will do and they did everything else. Think my sparky charged about £250 that included break on the main board a seperate fuse box in garage, 3 double sockets and 2 fluro lights with all wiring and certfication.


Thats not bad tbh and i reckon going buy what you had i would be looking at. £500+ materials 
But i have since spoken to a few sparkys and differnt things seems to be said 
I am haveing 3 different companys come round now to each give me a quote and tell me what i can do myself 
Might be intresting lol


----------



## shudaman

verbarthe said:


> I dug the trench and ran all the cable to my garage myself, I also ran all the lighting and socket cables as well, then I got a qualified Electrician to check over everything I d done and he made all the actual connections to the garage junction box , switches and sockets . Might be different regulations down your way though.


Excatly what a thort i could do and im sure i can, 3 companys comeing round to look


----------



## rhinoman

The £250 including parts sounded cheap. 

When I sub an electrician I usually pay £120-160 a day, plus vat., a few quid to register the work for Part P. Also factor in a little because they have to run a company and pay for certification/inspection costs etc.


----------



## Darlofan

Guy next door but one to me did all electrics in his kitchen extension then got an electrician to sign it off. Don't think there was anything dodgy about it too.


----------



## rhinoman

Its not necessarily dodgy but the ability to verify the condition of all the cabling and routing, not just the viewable bits when its finished.


----------



## carrera2s

rhinoman said:


> Its not necessarily dodgy but the ability to verify the condition of all the cabling and routing, not just the viewable bits when its finished.


Well said mate from another sparky!:thumb:


----------



## mattsbmw

rhinoman said:


> The £250 including parts sounded cheap.
> 
> When I sub an electrician I usually pay £120-160 a day, plus vat., a few quid to register the work for Part P. Also factor in a little because they have to run a company and pay for certification/inspection costs etc.


i was happy with the price  i was expecting to pay more. but it only took him 1/2 a day.


----------



## rhinoman

carrera2s said:


> Well said mate from another sparky!:thumb:


I do security systems and CCTV as opposed to electrical so not a sparks but do need to know what I can and cannot do without needing to sub it out.


----------



## bobsabuilder

Can't see why you can't do all the first fix yourself which will be before you board it out. Then the sparkies can see all the cable and runs. Would only need a flying visit. Then after you've boarded it all out the sparkies can second fix and test. 
That's what I've done before, but then my father in law is a sparkie and is happy doing it that way.


----------



## shudaman

bobsabuilder said:


> Can't see why you can't do all the first fix yourself which will be before you board it out. Then the sparkies can see all the cable and runs. Would only need a flying visit. Then after you've boarded it all out the sparkies can second fix and test.
> That's what I've done before, but then my father in law is a sparkie and is happy doing it that way.


Thats whats happening!
Sparks has been round and told me what i need to do befor he comes and checks it all 
He will also see the swa in the trench befor i backfill
Then once ive boarded it out he will return do the 2nd fix and connect the swa at both ends 
He said £200ish so not too bad


----------



## shudaman

Comments please




























Also getting things ready for the power!!









More on the weekend!


----------



## nbray67

Nearly there buddy, nearly there.
That's one hell of a project that really does look the mutts nuts.
A decent sized, working garage is a DW members dream for those without.
Enjoy all your hard work and hours of graft!!


----------



## MurphysLaw

Well done, really love this project and have enjoyed reading of your journey on it.


----------



## shudaman

Many thanks 
Still alot more to come though lol


----------



## NornIron

Brilliant... :thumb:


----------



## iamryan

NOOOOOO

Just read it from the start and then I ended up here with no more updates 

Keep up the good work mate, gonna be brilliant once it is done


----------



## verbarthe

Really is looking good , excellent job done there , now? about the rest of the garden and the mess you ve made ?


----------



## lcfcdan

Just read all 66 pages, immense! Wish there was more to read but you should be proud. Making us all jealous


----------



## shudaman

verbarthe said:


> Really is looking good , excellent job done there , now? about the rest of the garden and the mess you ve made ?


Haha its not that bad 
It will all get started next summer now 
New lawn, new patio some fancy bits and maby a koi pond!


----------



## dandam

shudaman said:


> Comments please


You are only digging for compliments now 

....which are well deserved, looks great, really does, still loving this thread :thumb:

And will you continue the thread for the garden too ?


----------



## jamesgti

Wow looks great mate, good work.


----------



## shudaman

dandam said:


> You are only digging for compliments now
> 
> ....which are well deserved, looks great, really does, still loving this thread :thumb:
> 
> And will you continue the thread for the garden too ?


Haha sort of, mainly comments on the colour! Lol
And yes i will update when i start the garden but tbh the thread will continue until People get bored lol
I might also start a new thread when i referb the old garage into a salon for the misses, if people are intrested!


----------



## Keir

Wow that's looking really good now man.


----------



## danga200

Hate it




Lol well done fella, you've done yourself proud. Looks awesome!


----------



## verbarthe

shudaman said:


> Haha its not that bad
> It will all get started next summer now
> New lawn, new patio some fancy bits and maby a koi pond!


One job always leads to another .


----------



## rojer386

I've seen this post pop up numerous times and thought that I really must have a read. Glad I did. Some great work there. I like the aides of the soak away system.

Oh and the garage looks similar to my house (half brick half wooden cladding)


----------



## sfstu

that is looking the business mate...:thumb:
tbh, wasn't sure about your choice o roof before, but seeing it now with the garage all done and painted, it all goes really well together and can see that when you've landscaped it'll look like it was always there...

can't wait for interior to be done....:devil:


----------



## Nitemare

Excellent thread ... read from start to finish ...

Think thread should be re-named "A Year in the Life ...." haha

Seriously, a great effort (especially all that digging) hope the updates keep coming, thanks for sharing with us all!

Nitemare.


----------



## shudaman

rojer386 said:


> I've seen this post pop up numerous times and thought that I really must have a read. Glad I did. Some great work there. I like the aides of the soak away system.
> 
> Oh and the garage looks similar to my house (half brick half wooden cladding)


Glad you enjoyed it! 
Im also pleSed with the soakaway, i just had to do it puddles everywere would have ruined it lol
Very similer house to the grage too, i dont think mine is that "barn" like anymore but still chuffed with the look of it!



sfstu said:


> that is looking the business mate...:thumb:
> tbh, wasn't sure about your choice o roof before, but seeing it now with the garage all done and painted, it all goes really well together and can see that when you've landscaped it'll look like it was always there...
> 
> can't wait for interior to be done....:devil:


Yes i also think it blends in nicely and agree that since ive painted it all its really come togeather 
The interior is something i am looking forward to the most, i hate painting but think this will be different haha



Nitemare said:


> Excellent thread ... read from start to finish ...
> 
> Think thread should be re-named "A Year in the Life ...." haha
> 
> Seriously, a great effort (especially all that digging) hope the updates keep coming, thanks for sharing with us all!
> 
> Nitemare.


I cant wait to have a break to be honest lol
Still more digging to do when i start gradeing the drive out:wall:


----------



## VRS James

Epic build.


----------



## Kev_mk3

keep checking on this and love the progree


----------



## Ongoing

Jealous, Epic build buddy


----------



## Schuey

Great build. :thumb:


----------



## shudaman

Will add a update on sunday eve!


----------



## James Bagguley

shudaman said:


> Will add a update on sunday eve!


Look forward to it, its looking fantastic so far anyway, great job bud :thumb:


----------



## troll

I have been following this on the RSOC Forum, my hows its come along since I last saw it, looking really sweet. Love the log cabin look so much better than just bricks.

Well done.
Mark


----------



## shudaman

troll said:


> I have been following this on the RSOC Forum, my hows its come along since I last saw it, looking really sweet. Love the log cabin look so much better than just bricks.
> 
> Well done.
> Mark


Cheers mate glad to hear it, cant wait to get the focus in there and in bits! Lolol


----------



## Deniance

Any chance of a photo with you standing in the doorway? So i can get an idea of the height, ta fanks!


----------



## shudaman

Deniance said:


> Any chance of a photo with you standing in the doorway? So i can get an idea of the height, ta fanks!


No probs lol 
I will shave me legs first :lol:


----------



## MattDoleman

Looks spot on to me mate! Exactly the style of garage i want to build in the future


----------



## dandam

shudaman said:


> Will add a update on sunday eve!


Nothing yet :tumbleweed:


----------



## madeinsheffield

Perfect width garage, car next to a bike and still have space!! Nice work mate.

Now stop basking in all this glory and get some more images on here!!!


----------



## shudaman

Haha sorry!, suprised people didnt get on to me on sunday night lol
I will update later this eve as i thought i hada chance to post a update but i was very wrong lol theres just not enough hours in the day !



madeinsheffield said:


> Perfect width garage, car next to a bike and still have space!! Nice work mate.
> 
> Now stop basking in all this glory and get some more images on here!!!


A bike is a thing i would love but cant afford both lol
A nice supermoto 650cc single would be perfect !


----------



## CHRIS1985

Followed this thread for a little while now and the project as a whole is impressive. Hope your detailing is good as the man cave itself!


----------



## shudaman

Fell asleep on the sofa at 730 last night lol so update later!


----------



## dandam

shudaman said:


> Fell asleep on the sofa at 730 last night lol so update later!


:tumbleweed:


----------



## shudaman

LATE UPDATE

Sorry all, just dont seem to have a spare second atm lol
well last weekend i got the trench dug cable in and back filled 
Ring main wires in and most of the light wires in 
And started boarding out the walls

Also the plan to have it done by this weekend is out the window
But i should have it wraped up by xmas!
This weekend i will finish off the boards and socket boxes and maby get the misses to start the paint on the walls lol

Few pics









Cable covered


Swa in the garage and wires goin in




All wires are 100mm down form top so i no were they are






This will be the ouside socket and water pipe needs clipping to wall


Started the boards




Sockets marked, boards arent fixed completely so i can cut the sockets out easyer 








4 way lights started, need to finish off and neatin up with some clips 
Sparkys been round and said all look good so im happy if hes happy!




Should have more on sunday lol


----------



## peaky

looks great mate, not long now.


----------



## shudaman

peaky said:


> looks great mate, not long now.


As soon as the paint is on the walls the cars goin in there lol


----------



## dandam

Really impressive, still really enjoying this :thumb:


----------



## shudaman

Question for any painters ou there!

Am i best to give all the roof timbers and ply on the walls a coat of primer befor my white top coat??
Dont want it turning yellow or something if i dont lol


----------



## sfstu

shudaman said:


> Question for any painters ou there!
> 
> Am i best to give all the roof timbers and ply on the walls a coat of primer befor my white top coat??
> Dont want it turning yellow or something if i dont lol


Well I'm no pro mate but I'd say yes....:thumb:
It's a little extra effort but it's doing it properly, which you've done with the rest of this epic project...!!


----------



## shudaman

sfstu said:


> Well I'm no pro mate but I'd say yes....:thumb:
> It's a little extra effort but it's doing it properly, which you've done with the rest of this epic project...!!


Yer agree!
End of the day it will need at least 2 coats so i will make the first one primer i think 
I reckon the ply will need 2 coats and the rafters 3


----------



## Richrush

Great job, are you going to clad/board the roof as well?


----------



## shudaman

Richrush said:


> Great job, are you going to clad/board the roof as well?


O yes, will be insulated then plyed once ive finished the wireing for the lights 
Wich should be tonight!
N i will post me weekend pics later


----------



## shudaman

Update

Well I've been trying to get as much of the boarding done as I can but yet again work is making it hard to get the time to spend in the garage 
I finish for a couple of weeks next Friday so should get a lot more done 
The sparky is coming to hook everything up over the next few days and I will start getting some paint on the walls and get the work bench started 
Also didn't help that it was a work Xmas meal on Friday night so Saturday was a complete waste lolol

Few pics























More during the week:thumb:


----------



## sfstu

looking sweet mate...:thumb: dead jealous now...

i can just see those sheets painted with some posters or prints up with some cheeky little spots over them...

got all this to do in my garage soon...


----------



## sfstu

shudaman, remind me why you went with ply over plasterboard? how did the price compare for your garage size requirements?

i'm planning on batten and kingspan or celatex for walls over the brick and ceiling but not sure what thicknesses to go...?
then it'll either be plasterboard or ply to line it and white paint...:thumb:
rgds Stu


----------



## shudaman

sfstu said:


> shudaman, remind me why you went with ply over plasterboard? how did the price compare for your garage size requirements?
> 
> i'm planning on batten and kingspan or celatex for walls over the brick and ceiling but not sure what thicknesses to go...?
> then it'll either be plasterboard or ply to line it and white paint...:thumb:
> rgds Stu


There's no plasterboard under the ply!
Just plyed straight on to the frame with insulation in there
I have gone with 6mm ply allover its strong enough IMO and once painted will look good
I went with the 6mm to keep the weight down off the roof and celling 
Ollie


----------



## NornIron

sfstu said:


> shudaman, remind me why you went with ply over plasterboard?





shudaman said:


> There's no plasterboard under the ply!
> Just plyed straight on to the frame with insulation in there


I think sfstu means why you went with ply *instead of* plasterboard :thumb:

Keep up the good work...


----------



## shudaman

Haha now I read it again ur right 

I just prefer the harder wearing suface, I hate plasterboaded walls 
I could have got it skimed but would have to get someone to do it and would have cost a lot more


----------



## sfstu

shudaman said:


> Haha now I read it again ur right
> 
> I just prefer the harder wearing suface, I hate plasterboaded walls
> I could have got it skimed but would have to get someone to do it and would have cost a lot more


gotcha...

was thinking of inch thick ply myself, or plasterboard maybe, although i personally wouldn't go to the trouble of plastering, just the seams then paint...
just need to price compare the two...good point about the ply being tougher regarding knocks...:thumb:

Stu


----------



## shudaman

Thats my main worrie, plasterboard is too soft for a garage imo


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

Just caught up with the thread over a few days - brilliant work! I really liked the discussion and improvements around the roof strengthening, proof that forums are good when the community aren't a bunch of know it all's!

The only thing I want to know is this - where did you learn how to do....everything you did? The brickwork you did looks spot on so I'm assuming you have done it before, as do the studs. But you must have learnt it from somewhere, I'm curious where you got the experience.


----------



## shudaman

Mother-Goose said:


> Just caught up with the thread over a few days - brilliant work! I really liked the discussion and improvements around the roof strengthening, proof that forums are good when the community aren't a bunch of know it all's!
> 
> The only thing I want to know is this - where did you learn how to do....everything you did? The brickwork you did looks spot on so I'm assuming you have done it before, as do the studs. But you must have learnt it from somewhere, I'm curious where you got the experience.


Thanks alot 
Like you say fourms are a god send and its not even a building related one on here lol
I have been in the building industry since i was 16-17 and im 26 now so have got a few years behind me 
I started out as a bricky although i wasnt a site bricky laying hundreds of bricks a day but building extensions, private houses etc 
So along with laying the bricks i used to help with a whole loads of different trades with my old boss (who was a god at everthing !) to keep the build costs as low as possible 
Then i went in search of more money and started groundworks for a few years 
I was lucky i could bricklay as i managed to stay out of the "labourer" status and get in with a gang of 3 groundworkers and do some propper work
Highways, concreteing, drainage, private gardens 
You name it i done it, some long days and hard graft but i dis love every miniute and lernt so much!
I then got made redundant in the crunch and had to change trades completly 
And the was kitchen fitting lol
It was hard being mm perfect all the time but i got the hang of it and did really enjoy it but money was a issue so had to rethink when work started to pick up
Thats when i started to work for a heating company as a builder
Oil tank bases, blocking chimneys up, makeing good after heating installs etc 
And now i am a soild fuel engineer fitting wood burners, flue liners etc 
And befor april i will be doing my Oftec tickets so i can install and service oil boilers! 
So there u go lol you did ask

But belive me i dont no everthing and never will!!
This sort of industry will have me learning untill the day i die!!
:thumb:


----------



## nbray67

Shudaman, you are a credit to those of us that graft for a living.
You should take yourself down to the local job centre and give the work shy lot there a handout of the above 'career' you have managed to carve out.
Credit where credit is due buddy, we need more 'get up and go' people like you here in the UK instead of the 'social scroungers' that just bleed this country dry.
A bit 'off topic' I know but this guy deserves the credit imo.


----------



## shudaman

Many thanks 
I couldnt picture myself doing anything different lol


----------



## Meta5

nbray67 said:


> Shudaman, you are a credit to those of us that graft for a living.
> You should take yourself down to the local job centre and give the work shy lot there a handout of the above 'career' you have managed to carve out.
> Credit where credit is due buddy, we need more 'get up and go' people like you here in the UK instead of the 'social scroungers' that just bleed this country dry.
> A bit 'off topic' I know but this guy deserves the credit imo.


Second that.


----------



## DLGWRX02

^^+2^^

I've just read this whole thread from page 1 and its taken me the best part of a few hours (nout else on tv). Looking excellent btw and well done.
I just wish I had a smidgeon of your talent then perhaps I wouldn't find it so daunting to try build a simple carport.


----------



## shudaman

DLGWRX02 said:


> ^^+2^^
> 
> I've just read this whole thread from page 1 and its taken me the best part of a few hours (nout else on tv). Looking excellent btw and well done.
> I just wish I had a smidgeon of your talent then perhaps I wouldn't find it so daunting to try build a simple carport.


Everyone needs to start somewere mate! The smaller projects can still be alot of work but will make u much more confident!


----------



## DLGWRX02

Its the woodwork!, give me a metal block and a file and over a few days I could file it into a perfect square, Give me a bit of wood and tell me to cut a straight line and im ****ed..lol


----------



## shudaman

DLGWRX02 said:


> Its the woodwork!, give me a metal block and a file and over a few days I could file it into a perfect square, Give me a bit of wood and tell me to cut a straight line and im ****ed..lol[
> 
> Lolol there u go then, i am crap at metal work so we're even
> And me dad was a welder lol


----------



## fraz101

Just spent 2 hours reading this....

I'm in awe of your ability,and confidence to take on such a challenge on your own, and only 26! 

Well done! It looks awesome!

One question, about the pit....are you going to build steps into it or just crawl under your car?


----------



## lcfcdan

Love it, been stalking this thread for a while now, this would be exactly what I'd want when I get my own house


----------



## shudaman

fraz101 said:


> Just spent 2 hours reading this....
> 
> I'm in awe of your ability,and confidence to take on such a challenge on your own, and only 26!
> 
> Well done! It looks awesome!
> 
> One question, about the pit....are you going to build steps into it or just crawl under your car?


Thanks alot 
The pit is longer than the car so getting in and out should be a prob 
But i might get a small swimingpool laddder to hang at one end lol


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

Thanks for the reply mate - when I was reading it and seeing how you went about it (especially the systematic approach and solid hard graft in all weathers) I was thinking "this guy must have done this sort of thing before....a lot". I reckon that holds true with taking the advice regarding the roof - hobbyists often don't budge where as people with experience doing it commercially often take the advice given to them from people who know more about a specific thing than they do.

Next up, a neat little wood burner in the corner, can't be messing around with bar heaters with your expertise surely ;-)

I'm mega impressed dude - I really like the aesthetics of your build as well, the wood cladding/timber frame is inspired I reckon, makes it look a lot softer and easier on the eye.


----------



## shudaman

Mother-Goose said:


> Thanks for the reply mate - when I was reading it and seeing how you went about it (especially the systematic approach and solid hard graft in all weathers) I was thinking "this guy must have done this sort of thing before....a lot". I reckon that holds true with taking the advice regarding the roof - hobbyists often don't budge where as people with experience doing it commercially often take the advice given to them from people who know more about a specific thing than they do.
> 
> Next up, a neat little wood burner in the corner, can't be messing around with bar heaters with your expertise surely ;-)
> 
> I'm mega impressed dude - I really like the aesthetics of your build as well, the wood cladding/timber frame is inspired I reckon, makes it look a lot softer and easier on the eye.


Dose mean alot when people appricate all the work that has gone in to it and he fact that people like the way ive desinged it makes it even better 
But be carefull you might make my head abit bigger:lol:

U mention a wood burner and tbh is a quite simple thing to put in there but atm i need to get the rest of it finished lol
Maby next winter i will try and get a small one in there!


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

shudaman said:


> But be carefull you might make my head abit bigger:lol:


Thank god for that roller door then ;-)


----------



## Ongoing

It's really come together well buddy, can't wait to see the finished garage


----------



## hibberd

t a fine job you have done, been following from afar and am impressed. Nice and roomy place..wonder what your pooch will make of it all when its finished as it looks as if he has had as much fun with you building it as you have.


----------



## shudaman

hibberd said:


> t a fine job you have done, been following from afar and am impressed. Nice and roomy place..wonder what your pooch will make of it all when its finished as it looks as if he has had as much fun with you building it as you have.


Mmmm depends if he calms down lol
He will be welcome in there but i wont have him running around like a mad dog like hes used to, hes covered the floor in the garage in mud
Wants everything that i have in my hand and if he gets something i end up trying to get it off him for half hour :wall:
But i wouldnt have it any other way lol


----------



## Greggsy

Like quite a few people on here, I only started reading this thread recently as I'm a fairly new member to the site. I also spent a couple of hours reading this from the beginning and have spent the last couple of weeks checking regularly with baited breath for the latest instalment.

I just wanted to echo the comments about what a sterling job you've done; hard graft and talent has resulted in a fantastic garage which you will no doubt spend many happy hours in. Also, well done to everyone who has offered thoughtful and non-critical advice with regards to various aspects of the build (the roof load-bearing in particular) and again hats off to you, Ollie for taking it all with good grace and acting on it accordingly. 

Merry Christmas and hopefully you'll get your feet up at some point...

Greggsy.


----------



## shudaman

Thank you for your very kind comments!


----------



## Z4-35i

If you're painting the ply panels I can recommend this

http://www.macphersonpaints.co.uk/pages/products.aspx?productref=1

Not the cheapest paint, but covers ply really well and wipes down easily.


----------



## shudaman

I assume acyrlic paint is like that in genral?
I will get some B&Q primer and maby a good qulity top coat 
That macpherson stuff is £30 a tin so top wack, and scared i might need 2!


----------



## richtea78

In my experience, although limited I confess, cheap paint is often a false economy. The acrylic paint may give better coverage


----------



## Z4-35i

I learnt from experience. I tried a standard primer and 3 coats off gloss emulsion and ended up painting over it with the acrylic eggshell. 

It is definitely more expensive, but it is very tough and works really well in garage/workshop environment. 

The online prices tend to be full retail, if you can find a local trade paint supplier they will probably be able to supply an acrylic eggshell at a better price.


----------



## mattsbmw

richtea78 said:


> In my experience, although limited I confess, cheap paint is often a false economy. The acrylic paint may give better coverage


I agree, i always a brand like dulux or crown, always seems to cover better.


----------



## dmrrider123

have you had a look at the Leyland paint that screwfix sell would highly recommend it for the price have a look at this 
http://www.screwfix.com/p/leyland-eggshell-paint-brilliant-white-2-5ltr/71841


----------



## bobsabuilder

Dulux paint not so good these days. I much prefer Leyland paint and their primer undercoat is top notch.


----------



## bobsabuilder

Acrylic Primer Undercoat

http://www.screwfix.com/p/acrylic-primer-undercoat-white-2-5ltr/64719

This is brilliant stuff.


----------



## K.M

Just had the pleasure of reading this from Page 1!

AMAZING!

Something I plan on doing (_Translation: "having done"_) when I get a big enough garden! Should provide an amazing work space!!

Well done mate!


----------



## shudaman

bobsabuilder said:


> Acrylic Primer Undercoat
> 
> http://www.screwfix.com/p/acrylic-primer-undercoat-white-2-5ltr/64719
> 
> This is brilliant stuff.


It is, I got 5ltrs off it lol
Got a coat on the walls today and hopefully the celling over the next couple 
Update will be over next couple of days!:thumb:


----------



## bobsabuilder

:thumb:


----------



## richtea78

When you paint do you have to thin the first coat so it soaks in like you do in a house?


----------



## bobsabuilder

richtea78 said:


> When you paint do you have to thin the first coat so it soaks in like you do in a house?


NO, It's wood not fresh plaster!
The clue is in the name, PRIMER 
A coat of primer and you can top coat with whatever you want. 
Might not even need a top coat as it's only a garage!


----------



## richtea78

I should read more carefully! Missed the primer bit totally


----------



## TheGruffalo1

This is an unreal build and an unreal thread. Simply amazing.

I'm so glad I didn't start the 'journey' with you 12 months ago, it would've killed me to keep waiting to see the updates.

Keep up the amazing work!


----------



## shudaman

We'll sorry I've taken so long again but its bin a mad couple of weeks 
Along with doing Xmas dinner for the first time for the family I've got quite a lot done in the garage and can almost start to see the light at the end of the tunnel lol
Since my last post the sparky has been so Im all hooked up on the power side 
The boarding is all done, walls and celling 
And Im almost done on the painting 
Just a couple more coats on the celling and the white is all done and it looks really fresh, along with the strip lights its mega bright now 
So I might get the last coats on the celling tomorrow (hangover Dependant lol)
Then on the weekend start to clear out the garage and clean the floor and get some sealer on so I can give it a couple of coats of paint next weekend 
Then start to sort the workbench out 
Shelf's up
& a few other bits I might have planed 
Got a few picys 
HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERY BODY!!:lol::wave::thumb:

Going back to the weekend before Xmas when the sparky hooked up the leccy

And started to get all the lights in place to make sure everything worked before I boarded



Let there be light





Then up the misses with the primer




Ran out of trim











Installed a small light for the drive area 


Started boarding the celling 


















Also got some jabbalite for the celling over the door where I couldn't get boards up good stuff for the cost





Had a little left so started to insulate the side door, need 1 more shet then I will ply over it


I will post a few more pics tomoz!


----------



## archiebald

Looking good!!!


----------



## Geordieexile

You must be itching to get the car in there now ... so close!


----------



## Darlofan

Progressing well there Shudaman. Keep up the good work.:thumb:


----------



## TheGruffalo1

Amazing!


----------



## shudaman

Just got in from finishing the painting and I'm so glad as I hate it lol
1 coat of primer and 3 coats of topcoat everywere. Its so bright with all the lights now my little tool station batterns are doing a grate job!
This weekend I will finish of a couple of little jobs and then clean the garage out, clean the floor and then seal it ready for paint next weekend!
Then workbench time

Pics


----------



## Buck

Looking very good (as I expected it would ! :thumb

I notice you've got different coloured tubes in the rear of the last photo

When I put the fluorescants up in mine I replaced the tubes with daylight ones and they made a whole world of difference - white light compared to yellow.


Again, well done - looking forward to seeing the paint as that's my next job (was going to tile but I think paint is going to be a better option )


----------



## shudaman

Buck said:


> Looking very good (as I expected it would ! :thumb
> 
> I notice you've got different coloured tubes in the rear of the last photo
> 
> When I put the fluorescants up in mine I replaced the tubes with daylight ones and they made a whole world of difference - white light compared to yellow.
> 
> Again, well done - looking forward to seeing the paint as that's my next job (was going to tile but I think paint is going to be a better option )


U noticed lol
There 2 old ones from the old garage lol
I like to save were I can, I wouldn't say the new ones are a warm light at all and you don't notice it in the garage but the pics are quite different


----------



## jamesgti

Wow looks great buddy it's well bright in there.


----------



## sfstu

as above, looks a lovely bright space to detail and tinker with a car...:thumb:


----------



## RedUntilDead

shudaman said:


> U noticed lol
> There 2 old ones from the old garage lol
> I like to save were I can, I wouldn't say the new ones are a warm light at all and you don't notice it in the garage but the pics are quite different


I would relamp with new daylight tubes as well mate, will make a big difference.
For one the type of light is better for detailing and they are also energy rated A. For a few quid it will make a difference.
Example
Mine is a double garage and I have four x 5ft twins fitted with osram basic L58 w/23 tubes energy rated B, spaced evenly which have been in for 10 years. With a lux meter I got a reading of 428 lux. I then tried brand new tubes and the reading went no higher than 689 lux, big improvement on the ten year old tubes. 
I then fitted osram f58w/865 daylight deluxe, energy rated A and the initial lux reading started at 762 ( started increasing as they warmed where the standard peaked after 1/2 hour).
Tubes can be bought from your local electrical suppliers for a few quid, cheaper to run, more light levels and "better" type of lighting for the win:thumb:
The lux meter may not have been calibrated correctly so the actual figures could be discounted but it was the same for all three tests so the actual difference can be seen. Taken from the same point too.

forgot to say, great project mate, top job.


----------



## mirdif64

Nice work mate, coming along nicely.
Does the wooden frame and insulation/lining make it warmer than the traditional block garage ?


----------



## shudaman

mirdif64 said:


> Nice work mate, coming along nicely.
> Does the wooden frame and insulation/lining make it warmer than the traditional block garage ?


I think so 
Seems to stay a nice temp in there even in this weather. 
With the heater on it warms up nicely in half hour


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

shudaman said:


> I think so
> Seems to stay a nice temp in there even in this weather.
> With the heater on it warms up nicely in half hour


I'm surprised you didn't go with underfloor heating in the pit ;-)


----------



## shudaman

Mother-Goose said:


> I'm surprised you didn't go with underfloor heating in the pit ;-)


Haha I'm lucky I remembered to put a duct in for the light cable let alone sorting that 
But now u say it that floor is fecking cold!
Would only need a couple of electric shhet ones and a screed :speechles


----------



## Dannbodge

This is incredible. A top job and well done.
Can I ask how much roughly it has cost?
I'm currently looking at houses and want a ball park figure of what to spend on the garage.


----------



## shudaman

Dannbodge said:


> This is incredible. A top job and well done.
> Can I ask how much roughly it has cost?
> I'm currently looking at houses and want a ball park figure of what to spend on the garage.


Thanks a lot

Tbh it depends what size, material, spec etc but I would say £5k-£10k 
But if you get private builders involved I would think a lot more!


----------



## shudaman

Small update

Got started on the floor over the last few days 
Got some acid cleaner, sealer and some floor paint in light grey 
Cleared everthing out on sunday and spent a couple of hours cleaning the floor 
The acid cleaner i got is not a etch but a strong cleaner, when i put it on it was fizzing for 5 mins and stunk lol
Came up really well just one or two paint drops that i will rub off with some sand paper when its dry 
I will give it a coat of sealer tonight and tomoz then a coat of paint on saturday morn and another on sunday
Think it will look good a i cant wait to see it done lol 
The end is near!!!!

















More on sat/sun


----------



## sfstu

that is such an awsome space mate...:argie: 
i just wanna pull down my (leaky) garage and just copy your build thread from start to finish...:devil:

especially cool as you've done it all yourself...:thumb:


----------



## shudaman

Haha thanks stu!!
Your garage is just fine mate, with a bit of love it will be a very useable space!!
Now mine is clear and bright it feels very different 
Just need to try my best to keep it tidy and organized! Lol


----------



## RedUntilDead

I have read the whole thread but cant remember if you mentioned it, but is there any chance of the pit filling with water?
My dad filled his in because it always flooded, ground seepage used to get through the concrete somehow. Pumping it out became a chore.


----------



## danny mulcahy

Have only done a quick pic flick through this thread.

Fecking awesome....really looking forward to reading through the tries and tribulations of the build.

though my flick I did read more than once that it is a self build.

It all looks mm perfect:thumb:


----------



## Ongoing

Very nice buddy turning into a really great project. Can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## shudaman

RedUntilDead said:


> I have read the whole thread but cant remember if you mentioned it, but is there any chance of the pit filling with water?
> My dad filled his in because it always flooded, ground seepage used to get through the concrete somehow. Pumping it out became a chore.


Its tanked with poloythene so should stay dry 
Has done so far!


----------



## sfstu

shudaman said:


> Its tanked with poloythene so should stay dry
> Has done so far!


is that just regular heavy duty builders polythene?

can't help myself mentioning this but it was me (i think) that originally suggested the pit, chuffed you went with the idea...:lol:


----------



## shudaman

Yes mate its normally black or blue 
Cheapest on ebay i think 
And i hope u dont want a plaque on the pit wall 

"The idea was mine!"
Sfstu

:lol::lol:


----------



## sfstu

shudaman said:


> Yes mate its normally black or blue
> Cheapest on ebay i think
> And i hope u dont want a plaque on the pit wall
> 
> "The idea was mine!"
> Sfstu
> 
> :lol::lol:


not bothered about a plaque mate, just give me a spare fob for your garage door, that'll do it...?


----------



## 20vKarlos

Cool, it's certainly moved on a fair bit!

Looks good Shuda!


----------



## shudaman

Small update
On Thursday/Friday I got a couple of coats of sealer on the floor after letting it dry out from the wash 
Then on Saturday had a final rinse down and left it to dry off overnight with the heaters on 
When I applied the sealer I just a weed pump sprayer and it was easy peasy! Took about 5 minutes to coat the whole floor so highly recommend one if anyone else has a decent size floor to cover 
Then today I got a coat of paint down, will let it dry until tomoz and after work I will get another coat on 
Took about 3 liters to cover and I think it looks really good lol
Really starting to come together now









And as I was half way round guess what!
"Ollie..... Yes darling?
Errrm don't shout but............
What clarire?.......... 
Look at the piller!!!...........


Yes I had to get her phone that she left there!!!










Start the bench next week!!!


----------



## richtea78

Should have left it there to teach her a lesson!

Which probably explains why Im single!


----------



## sfstu

another top notch update Ollie...:thumb:

you've got a real professional finish there mate, can't wait to see cupboards etc going in...:thumb:


----------



## Dan_Mol

Looking good mate, hope it sticks!


----------



## organisys

My OCD is screaming at me about you painting the pit as well!!

Looks very good though !


----------



## shudaman

Haha 
It will get done white when its clear 
The top recess were the boards go will also b grey


----------



## Camshi

Can I move in???

And the pit is screaming out for something, a purpose built cover  and so aesthetic treatment


----------



## Darlofan

Getting there mate and looking better each time. Did you rig up a mission impossible style harness to get the phone? I would have taken it as a challenge to get it without touching the floor. Paint would have dried while I came up with different plans:lol:


----------



## Brookie1

very nice buddy great work


----------



## shudaman

Camshi said:


> Can I move in???
> 
> And the pit is screaming out for something, a purpose built cover  and so aesthetic treatment


Not a bad idea but it needs to be able to be taken off the pit when the car is over it and also be very strong 
The 4x2s I am using at the mo will get screwed together to make a separate blocks once I've painted them



Darlofan said:


> Getting there mate and looking better each time. Did you rig up a mission impossible style harness to get the phone? I would have taken it as a challenge to get it without touching the floor. Paint would have dried while I came up with different plans:lol:


U no what, I thought about it lol
Managed to do it only touching one foot so not bad lol


----------



## Darlofan

I think you should have an opening ceremony with invited members of DW.


----------



## Gary gee

well what can i say that hasnt already been said, it looks top notch pal- will you build me one, reading this thread has certainly got me through nightshift keep up the good work


----------



## shudaman

Darlofan said:


> I think you should have an opening ceremony with invited members of DW.


Lol I don't think people would travel that far 
Plus it won't be till the summer as the garden is a state!



Gary gee said:


> well what can i say that hasnt already been said, it looks top notch pal- will you build me one, reading this thread has certainly got me through nightshift keep up the good work


Glad I kept you busy mate lol
As I've said I'm not cheap


----------



## ghost_walker

summer would be fine. you can get the BBQ going then!!


----------



## Darlofan

shudaman said:


> Lol I don't think people would travel that far
> Plus it won't be till the summer as the garden is a state!
> 
> Glad I kept you busy mate lol
> As I've said I'm not cheap


The garden is a state!! We had a cracking summer last year, what the hell have you been up to?


----------



## Lee_fr200

Jus t read from start to finish, cracking build mate, well done


----------



## shudaman

Cheers,
Hopefully have a update ina couple of days!


----------



## James Bagguley

Darlofan said:


> The garden is a state!! We had a cracking summer last year, what the hell have you been up to?


^^:lol:

Looking seriously good now bud, epic build :thumb:


----------



## Lloydy

I have seen better sheds


----------



## shudaman

Lloydy said:


> I have seen better sheds


:lol: must be your shed your talking about :lol:


----------



## muniman_gsi

Followed with interest, simply superb M8:thumb:


----------



## chefy

I gona do my garage floor - soon I hope, whats the sealer you used - so you just spray it on ? aye, not brushed ? also what floor paint ? I noticed you had a 20 L tin ? that not a bit much ? did you do the pit floor too ?


----------



## Jonny_R

chefy said:


> I gona do my garage floor - soon I hope, whats the sealer you used - so you just spray it on ? aye, not brushed ? also what floor paint ? I noticed you had a 20 L tin ? that not a bit much ? did you do the pit floor too ?


Ive heard good things about the Ronseal sealer and floor paint :thumb:

But probably buy cheaper in bulk or without the ronseal name


----------



## shudaman

chefy said:


> I gona do my garage floor - soon I hope, whats the sealer you used - so you just spray it on ? aye, not brushed ? also what floor paint ? I noticed you had a 20 L tin ? that not a bit much ? did you do the pit floor too ?


Sealer is made by Bostic, you can brush it on but I didn't lol
I got a 20l tin cos me dad wants to give his painted floor a freshin up in his garage too lol
I've used about 7ltrs with 2 coats on mine and will prob do a 3rd as i will still have half a tin left
I won't bother painting the pit floor as it will get carpet in there!


----------



## chefy

shudaman said:


> Sealer is made by Bostic, you can brush it on but I didn't lol
> I got a 20l tin cos me dad wants to give his painted floor a freshin up in his garage too lol
> I've used about 7ltrs with 2 coats on mine and will prob do a 3rd as i will still have half a tin left
> I won't bother painting the pit floor as it will get carpet in there!


Carpet in the pit - aye ? :lol: you'll be getting a smart TV and sofa down there next haha


----------



## TheGruffalo1

Keep coming back to this thread, a job very well job. 

Can't wait to see it fully finished. Will you ever be happy with it?


----------



## shudaman

chefy said:


> Carpet in the pit - aye ? :lol: you'll be getting a smart TV and sofa down there next haha


Haha tv with sky is!!!!


----------



## shudaman

TheGruffalo1 said:


> Keep coming back to this thread, a job very well job.
> 
> Can't wait to see it fully finished. Will you ever be happy with it?


Dont reckon, there will always be something to buy lol


----------



## boost monster

Great project, fantastic space; only thing I would change is the front gable would look better if it was all brick; but I really like the cladding around the sides.
I planned something similar last year but couldn't sell my existing house.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## shudaman

Update

Been busy again this week trying to get the inside completed 
The main task was the bench and managed to get it near on done except for painting it all And it is really starting to look like a garage!
I got the 3 brown units and small metal draw unit from the local police station wich is changing buildings
The 2 tall units from my parents old kitchen 
The 2 small wall units form work 
I made the work top out of 18mm ply x 3 sheets fixed on top of each other making a very chuncky and strong workbench
All I have to do now is save up for the roll cab which will sit in the gap!
I also made another bench in the front corner. I will eventually get a small hand washsink there and it will be were all the brushes, buckets, dirty tools etc live 
Its all been sanded down and painted in the next few days so will all match a bit more

I have fell behind quite a lot now:wall: but I reckon over the next 2 weeks the inside will be done and I can then sort the drive area out :lol:
Still not bad for a years work 

Pics








Handes are all getting changed to match


























:thumb:


----------



## jomo

Thats looking the dogs mate, bet you cant wait till its all done and your in n playing!


----------



## ghost_walker

3x18mm? what on earth do you intend to put on it? i used 2x18mm and it more than strong enough to hold 4 cylinders engines without deflection


----------



## shudaman

ghost_walker said:


> 3x18mm? what on earth do you intend to put on it? i used 2x18mm and it more than strong enough to hold 4 cylinders engines without deflection


Lol I no its overkill but I have got plenty of board to use 
At least table Dancing is a go!!:lol:


----------



## JB052

This must be the fun part after all that graft, looking good.


----------



## danga200

Inspired!


----------



## Zetec-al

Nice! Very jelous


----------



## sfstu

looking good Ollie...:thumb:
like the way you've built up drawers/cupboards to the height of the worktop  are you gonna lift up the end cupboards slightly though mate as they look like the doors will drag on the floor in time?
going for posters/pics on the walls...?


----------



## shudaman

Tbh no, they fit in snug so i didnt want to chop the cupboards in height 
The doors are very light and also have 3 hinges so i might be lucky lol
There also about 10mm off atm so should be ok
As for the wall art i have something sitting in he lounge waiting lol


----------



## doorsoff

Awesome thread. I've read start to fin in one sitting (not long joined) Got a little worried in the middle, but looks like it's turned out good. - Yes! I'm another jealous reader.


----------



## Daz.

Getting there now!


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

That is looking awesome dude, brilliant work.

As had already been mentioned, I particularly like the way you've raised the units up to the workbench, gives some handy storage beneath


----------



## shudaman

Mother-Goose said:


> That is looking awesome dude, brilliant work.
> 
> As had already been mentioned, I particularly like the way you've raised the units up to the workbench, gives some handy storage beneath


Jack will be under one, main reason I done it 
They would have looked funny low I think


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

shudaman said:


> Jack will be under one, main reason I done it
> They would have looked funny low I think


I almost said "perfectly place for the trolley jack" - great minds ;-)

I agree with you mate, it would have looked odd with them being low but I reckon that's what most people would do as it's easier. It is such a small thing but I think it's inspired - there are little touches all over you build that I really like, like the fact that you clad it the walls with ply instead of plasterboard and insulated the side door.

Little things that give you loads of flexibility - I've learnt a lot from this build.


----------



## sfstu

Mother-Goose said:


> like the fact that you clad it the walls with ply instead of plasterboard and insulated the side door.


what was reason for that again Ollie? 
i'm about to start framing an insulating the walls of my garage (bit by bit:tumbleweed and still deciding between ply or plasterboard, (which is much cheaper!)..

gonna be putting in some extra battens for where the wall cupboards will be so not too bothered about screwing things to the wall, which was my original reason for going for ply...i also seem to have odd sized walls (so an 8x4 sheet is about 80mm too short on the width:wall so will end up cutting most of the sheets anyway, so again making it more costly with the ply...

decisions, decisions....
rgds stu


----------



## shudaman

Mother-Goose said:


> I almost said "perfectly place for the trolley jack" - great minds ;-)
> 
> I agree with you mate, it would have looked odd with them being low but I reckon that's what most people would do as it's easier. It is such a small thing but I think it's inspired - there are little touches all over you build that I really like, like the fact that you clad it the walls with ply instead of plasterboard and insulated the side door.
> 
> Little things that give you loads of flexibility - I've learnt a lot from this build.


Thanks a lot 
I spose the beauty of doing it yourself is making all the little details the way you want them 
And tbh I still have more to do, ie the water connection needs doing, a home for the compressor and pressure washer on the outside a few more lights outside to name a few 
So really this build won't be "completely" finished for a while lol



sfstu said:


> what was reason for that again Ollie?
> i'm about to start framing an insulating the walls of my garage (bit by bit:tumbleweed and still deciding between ply or plasterboard, (which is much cheaper!)..
> 
> gonna be putting in some extra battens for where the wall cupboards will be so not too bothered about screwing things to the wall, which was my original reason for going for ply...i also seem to have odd sized walls (so an 8x4 sheet is about 80mm too short on the width:wall so will end up cutting most of the sheets anyway, so again making it more costly with the ply...
> 
> decisions, decisions....
> rgds stu


I just went for it cos im not a fan of plasterboard, plus as u say I wanted a little more strength to it 
If price is the main factor then go with plasterboard its used to finished off walls a lot now a days 
My mates a dry liner/plasterer and loves the stuff!


----------



## D7ntk

Epic thread followed from start to finish . Awsome build good job. Lovely motor also mate


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

The main thing I liked about the ply is that it's stronger and can take more weight, so you could put some shelving up if you wished, or a bike hanger and the like and not have to worry about it screwing it all up.


----------



## legs

Mother-Goose said:


> The main thing I liked about the ply is that it's stronger and can take more weight, so you could put some shelving up if you wished, or a bike hanger and the like and not have to worry about it screwing it all up.


can I ask how you guys have finished the ply off, did you just paint it?


----------



## shudaman

Yes mate 
Fill he joints and paint
Primer then top coat!


----------



## legs

shudaman said:


> Yes mate
> Fill he joints and paint
> Primer then top coat!


cheers, I move into my new house at the end of march and it has a big single garage, so I'm starting to plan things.
expect a thread when I'm in:driver::driver::driver:


----------



## sfstu

legs said:


> cheers, I move into my new house at the end of march and it has a big single garage, so I'm starting to plan things.
> expect a thread when I'm in:driver::driver::driver:


take my advice, do your garage BEFORE you fill it with stuff and WELL BEFORE you start doing stuff in the house...!:lol:


----------



## legs

sfstu said:


> take my advice, do your garage BEFORE you fill it with stuff and WELL BEFORE you start doing stuff in the house...!:lol:


the wife has insisted that the house is done first, but we will see.

the only thing that will be in the garage is this, nothing else.......

[URL=http://s272.photobucket.com/user/livi150_photos/media/focus%20rs/clean31024x768.jpg.html]


----------



## shudaman

Smart mate!
Love the sound of them with a Remus zorst on!
Member of the RSOC?


----------



## legs

shudaman said:


> Smart mate!
> Love the sound of them with a Remus zorst on!
> Member of the RSOC?


I'm on the forum, but don't post much.

I'm on focusrsoc though, post more there. You?


----------



## shudaman

legs said:


> I'm on the forum, but don't post much.
> 
> I'm on focusrsoc though, post more there. You?


Yer I switch between the 2 lol
Focusrsoc is quite new, but really becoming popular
The RSOC is just a wealth of knowledge though, anything you need to know is on there plus I like to get on the registrar stands at the shows lol


----------



## legs

shudaman said:


> Yer I switch between the 2 lol
> Focusrsoc is quite new, but really becoming popular
> The RSOC is just a wealth of knowledge though, anything you need to know is on there plus I like to get on the registrar stands at the shows lol


Yea I like the rsoc, been to a few local meets.


----------



## shudaman

Hi all sorry for the long wait but yet again I've been very busy 
But its still getting closer and close to be almost done lol:thumb:

I've mainly been trying to get all the finishing touches done inside and getting things how I want it 
The bench is very nearly done with just the worktop to cover (still haven't decided how BTW)
Entertainment is getting the finishing touches 
And I've even started sorting the drive out

I will be at it again this weekend and promise to get the progress up a bit quicker

Plenty of pics for you all!























Little referb project for me when I'm sorted!

Nothing flashy!!


----------



## James Bagguley

That is totally awesome, nicer inside than my house!


----------



## ghost_walker

for the work top, i'd either go with a quality marine poly or epoxy varnish or oil it with teak or danish oil.

me personally i'd go with the oil nice finish as as it going to be a working enviroment probably work out better. just needs a top up every so often yearly i think if outside, but as in the garage, probably 2 yearly


----------



## DetailingMonkey

Lovely build just read it cover to cover can't wait to see it all finished


----------



## neillane

This is my dream garage.


----------



## Petrol-head

Just spent nearly an hour reading this thread! What an amazing job and great posts throughout. Just needs some LED's in the drive up to the garage door 

Like these...


----------



## liam99

Good work, What did you paint the cabinets with?

Thanks.


----------



## shudaman

harddrive said:


> Just spent nearly an hour reading this thread! What an amazing job and great posts throughout. Just needs some LED's in the drive up to the garage door
> 
> Like these...


I do want to add some fancy lighting in the garden but it might wait until I get closer to the house and "landscape" it all in



liam99 said:


> Good work, What did you paint the cabinets with?
> 
> Thanks.


Oil based eggshell!


----------



## Bokers

83 pages and this thread still delivers. Keep up the good work mate, don't leave us hanging with updates!!


----------



## peaky

As always, looking great mate.


----------



## 20vKarlos

love this!
I pop back every 3 weeks and check how this is going on! Shuda this plot of turf has come miles in the last year!


----------



## organisys

If you have not gone too far on the driveway, ensure it is wide enough so that if you stop the car on the drive and get out to open up the garage, that you can step onto the drive and not grass/mud !!


----------



## Rodriguez

Awesome work! I'll be waiting for more.:thumb:


----------



## shudaman

organisys said:


> If you have not gone too far on the driveway, ensure it is wide enough so that if you stop the car on the drive and get out to open up the garage, that you can step onto the drive and not grass/mud !!


The string lines instent the finish area it will be hard stand from the fence to the drop in level from the rest of garden


----------



## [email protected]

Just read the whole thread, really jealous, top work dude :thumb: 

I need to get out of my flat and buy a house with a garage lol


----------



## organisys

shudaman said:


> The string lines instent the finish area it will be hard stand from the fence to the drop in level from the rest of garden


Nice!


----------



## shudaman

organisys said:


> Nice!


Will have a lot more hardcore down this weekend so will get some pics up then!
The hardstand will be a nice space to have as well!


----------



## sfstu

hi Olly, just looking again at the pics of your cupboards and worktop...cracking job mate...:thumb:
nice colour paint, reminds me of the great Norm Abram of the New Yankee Workshop, the sort of new england look he does....

one question re; this whole build so far...does your missus not nag the life out of you for putting so much effort into "a garage" and not into the house...?:devil:
my missus came out to the garage a few nights back to see what i was up to and caught me red handed with a paint roller and tray, painting (using the paint i'd bought for doing the kitchen and back room:lol one of the sections of wall that i've insulated...her face, wish i'd had a camera... 
rgds stu


----------



## shudaman

sfstu said:


> hi Olly, just looking again at the pics of your cupboards and worktop...cracking job mate...:thumb:
> nice colour paint, reminds me of the great Norm Abram of the New Yankee Workshop, the sort of new england look he does....
> 
> one question re; this whole build so far...does your missus not nag the life out of you for putting so much effort into "a garage" and not into the house...?:devil:
> my missus came out to the garage a few nights back to see what i was up to and caught me red handed with a paint roller and tray, painting (using the paint i'd bought for doing the kitchen and back room:lol one of the sections of wall that i've insulated...her face, wish i'd had a camera...
> rgds stu


Haha I could just emagine that happening 
Tbh the house when we bought it was immaculate, new kitchen, bathroom, carpets and painted everywhere (why we bought it lol)
So tbh a few fancy bits here and there and she's happy FOR NOW!
After I have done the garage there a bit of refresh painting needed in bathroom and a new shower 
Then I have to start on converting the old garage into a salon for her ( which is were she starts to have fun! :lol:


----------



## shudaman

The eagle has landed 



I'm so chuffed, it fits lovely lol
Been waiting for this for a while and it feels so complete now 
Been working hard to get the drive area finished so I can get it in there and just before it got dark I managed to ease her in lol
So tbh a couple more weeks work and it should be near on done!
Just a few more shelf's to go up, paint the pit and boards, waterpipe, sort SKY out!, beer fridge etc some tidying and sorting out and that's it 
O and a couple of full days work to finish the drive 

But tbh I don't think this thread will die for a while (I won't let it lol)

And some pics..........





















Xmas prezzie off the misses



Been sat in a cupboard for ages lol













Got a bit carried away











Trying to be arty with a iphone:lol:


More during the week!


----------



## richtea78

That's looking fantastic. Looks like it would fit sideways! 

I'm sure you realise but those shelf brackets are a bit weedy if you put too much weight on them they can collapse


----------



## shudaman

richtea78 said:


> That's looking fantastic. Looks like it would fit sideways!
> 
> I'm sure you realise but those shelf brackets are a bit weedy if you put too much weight on them they can collapse


You no what I thought that, I did think they would be OK but I might be wrong 
I will admit they won't have real heavy stuff on them and didn't really intend to, plastic boxes with cycling bits, some small car spares, and other small garage supply's really
The tall cabnits will be used for tools etc


----------



## richtea78

Just don't park under them!


----------



## shudaman

That's one thing I won't have to do lol


----------



## ianFRST

awesome dude 

dont worry about them brackets, looks like you have enough on there :lol: i have 3 brackets on each of my 4 shelves, and they hold a fair amount of weight, and have been up for years (although mine are screwed into breeze block)

the only thing that would finish that off for me, is a nice snap on box  :lol:


----------



## Z4-35i

Top job :thumb:


----------



## sfstu

Awesome, jealous...:devil:


----------



## stevo260

Mate you should be so proud of what you have achieved the garage looks fantastic, it must have taken a lot of hard work and perseverance. I think a pat on the back a sit down and a nice cold beer are in order lol well done, I'm sure I speak for the majority of people on here when I say I'd definitely love to have a garage like that to be able to work out of. keep up the good work. :thumb:


----------



## Bokers

Hell yeah that's good!! With the car in it, really gives you perspective on just how big it is.


----------



## Rodriguez

Awesome! Where can I get one?


----------



## chr15rey

For the shelves, could you just screw some triangle wedges under them if you are worried about them collapsing, it would stop them folding back into the wall?


----------



## James Bagguley

Sky too?! maybe the baddest assest garage known to man! amazing job :thumb:


----------



## shudaman

ianFRST said:


> awesome dude
> 
> dont worry about them brackets, looks like you have enough on there :lol: i have 3 brackets on each of my 4 shelves, and they hold a fair amount of weight, and have been up for years (although mine are screwed into breeze block)
> 
> the only thing that would finish that off for me, is a nice snap on box  :lol:


A snap on box is a dream 
But tbh I won't be able to afford one, the gap under the bench is measured for a wide boi box lol



stevo260 said:


> Mate you should be so proud of what you have achieved the garage looks fantastic, it must have taken a lot of hard work and perseverance. I think a pat on the back a sit down and a nice cold beer are in order lol well done, I'm sure I speak for the majority of people on here when I say I'd definitely love to have a garage like that to be able to work out of. keep up the good work. :thumb:


Many thanks for your kind comments,


----------



## shudaman

chr15rey said:


> For the shelves, could you just screw some triangle wedges under them if you are worried about them collapsing, it would stop them folding back into the wall?


An option if I need to!
But I think they will be fine



James Bagguley said:


> Sky too?! maybe the baddest assest garage known to man! amazing job :thumb:


Haha only cos me mate can sort it out!


----------



## Dawesy90

Dunno how iv not seen this before but amazing! Like a dream for most people that is


----------



## Jamie!

Only just found this thread and what an amazing build, you're so lucky. I would probably, literally give my left nut to have a garage as good as that.


----------



## ghost_walker

for the box, look to halfords the pro range or industrial stuff. just as good. infact i'm sure the same factory for the pro stuff and just as good imho

for the pit boards i don't see how you get them out. but you could flush fit a couple of flip out rings on one to give you something to grab on too


----------



## shudaman

ghost_walker said:


> for the box, look to halfords the pro range or industrial stuff. just as good. infact i'm sure the same factory for the pro stuff and just as good imho
> 
> for the pit boards i don't see how you get them out. but you could flush fit a couple of flip out rings on one to give you something to grab on too


I've seen a box on eBay I like, I don't no if the halfords ones go wide enough and I want a blue one lol
There are a couple of boards missing ATM so getting them out is ok, I still have to double up the boards and srew a few together to make bigger planks then either finger holes or as you suggest flush cabithandles of some sort


----------



## VW_Ben

Well after spending most of today reading this entire thread, I have to say that I am a little disappointed. Really disappointed that I have no more to read right now. I will have to keep checking back and waiting to see the drive completed. 

Well done Ollie on a fabulous build and a great thread. 

It has now been a few weeks since your last update, any further progress?


----------



## cheshire cat

shudaman said:


> Small update
> 
> Got started on the floor over the last few days
> Got some acid cleaner, sealer and some floor paint in light grey
> Cleared everthing out on sunday and spent a couple of hours cleaning the floor
> The acid cleaner i got is not a etch but a strong cleaner, when i put it on it was fizzing for 5 mins and stunk lol
> Came up really well just one or two paint drops that i will rub off with some sand paper when its dry
> I will give it a coat of sealer tonight and tomoz then a coat of paint on saturday morn and another on sunday
> Think it will look good a i cant wait to see it done lol
> The end is near!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> More on sat/sun


Just read your thread from start to finish. Garage is EPIC! :argie:

Im looking at painting my own garage floor now the weathers warming up. Can i ask where you got the paints (thats the grey colour i had in mind) and sealers from? Also any tips to get a finish like yours?

Keep up the good work. :thumb:


----------



## shudaman

Thanks guys 
Sorry about the lack of updates again the weeks seem to fly by ATM lol 
I will get one up tomoz night


----------



## shudaman

cheshire cat said:


> Just read your thread from start to finish. Garage is EPIC! :argie:
> 
> Im looking at painting my own garage floor now the weathers warming up. Can i ask where you got the paints (thats the grey colour i had in mind) and sealers from? Also any tips to get a finish like yours?
> 
> Keep up the good work. :thumb:


All form eBay mate 
Search the names in the pics and you will find them and tbh I just followed the instructions on them 
Cleaned floor 
Sealed floor 
Painted floor 
Not hard at all


----------



## cheshire cat

Nice one. I'll have a look, cheers.


----------



## shudaman

Update:thumb:

Evening all, things are still moving along 
Just ran out of money slightly as car insurance's, tax, mot, holidays etc are sapping my dry but been getting a lot of the smaller jobs done

I've been consintrating on the drive area and I've nearly got all the hardcore down 
Need to somehow sort the retaining wall along the side and get a load of shingle down 
I've also been leveling the rest of the garden with the soil I've dug out to start to get it ready for turf

Inside I've been sorting all my crap out and emptying the old garage so I can make a start of converting it 
I go on holiday next week so will again be a bit slow for the next few weeks 
But still more to come

Pics





















Sorting bits out 
All boxes will be clear plastic ones when I get them lol





Bench is getting there



Place to rest a cold one:lol:







Give these a paint






Lol








My small collection nice and neat













And finally the muts help in the garage!!!



See you all soon


----------



## cheshirebert

Very nice,wish my garage was that tidy :thumb:


----------



## sfstu

cheshirebert said:


> Very nice,wish my garage was that tidy :thumb:


give him time...:lol:
i wanna see pics in 6 months time...:devil:

that looks so neat and well laid out Olly, really is the dogs mate...:thumb:
am getting some ideas from you too, re storage...i like the tubs for different stuff like plumbing, electrical etc think i may be adopting that one as my stuff at the moment is in about 8 differnt cupboards/boxes...:doublesho

inspirational....


----------



## shudaman

sfstu said:


> give him time...:lol:
> i wanna see pics in 6 months time...:devil:
> 
> that looks so neat and well laid out Olly, really is the dogs mate...:thumb:
> am getting some ideas from you too, re storage...i like the tubs for different stuff like plumbing, electrical etc think i may be adopting that one as my stuff at the moment is in about 8 differnt cupboards/boxes...:doublesho
> 
> inspirational....


Haha i totally agree, when i start on the RS i will want more space lol
There will be gearbox everywere, bumpers, nuts, bolts, suspension parts every were. Carnt wait lol
The clear boxes will really help keep things in the right place so i cant acutally find stuff lol


----------



## Pedro92

incredible work !!!! :thumb:


----------



## vpricey

Been a while since i've seen this, very nice man cave!! Nicely done.


----------



## legs

just a quick question, where did you get the heaters from?


----------



## shudaman

legs said:


> just a quick question, where did you get the heaters from?


Its from work mate which I riped out of a house witch was getting new heating 
Come across a lot of them 
Don't no how much they are new tbh but most good electrical supplyers will have them


----------



## Euromec

Epic thread - Thanks


----------



## shudaman

Sorry its ben quite on here folks 
Life has been getting in the way lol
This bank hol i will have a BIG update for you all 
I will have alot to show!:thumb:


----------



## legs

shudaman said:


> Sorry its ben quite on here folks
> Life has been getting in the way lol
> This bank hol i will have a BIG update for you all
> I will have alot to show!:thumb:


sneak preview?????:thumb:


----------



## shudaman

legs said:


> sneak preview?????:thumb:


Lol you will have to wait :lol:
Will really notice a difference !


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

Looking forward to it dude!


----------



## Lloydy

HURRY UP 

Looks awesome up to this point!


----------



## sparkie1401

Brillaint garage. ........a place for hours of pleasure


----------



## ghost_walker

is it the bank holiday yet??
is it ? is it? 

is it the bank holiday yet? i've been to bed early and everything!!
it must be the bank holiday now!!

lets see… come on we are all waiting here, get a move on!!

:lol:

feel like i'm waiting for christmas when i was wee!!


----------



## shudaman

ghost_walker said:


> is it the bank holiday yet??
> is it ? is it?
> 
> is it the bank holiday yet? i've been to bed early and everything!!
> it must be the bank holiday now!!
> 
> lets see… come on we are all waiting here, get a move on!!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> feel like i'm waiting for christmas when i was wee!!


Nope, nope and nope!:lol:
I feel like a parent now


----------



## luigi105

WTF dude, i read 89 pages and its not finished. thats mean. Awesome build, and as an engineer, i loved reading it all. Brilliant build and very nice work done by your self. 

Much of an inspiration for many of us. Hats off fella.


----------



## shudaman

luigi105 said:


> WTF dude, i read 89 pages and its not finished. thats mean. Awesome build, and as an engineer, i loved reading it all. Brilliant build and very nice work done by your self.
> 
> Much of an inspiration for many of us. Hats off fella.


Thanks very much 
Keep a eye out Monday evening:thumb:


----------



## Kickasskev

Awesome job mate

How much in total did it cost you?

If u dont mind me asking?


----------



## shudaman

Kickasskev said:


> Awesome job mate
> 
> How much in total did it cost you?
> 
> If u dont mind me asking?


Around 8k


----------



## legs

shudaman said:


> Thanks very much
> Keep a eye out Monday evening:thumb:


Well??????:lol:


----------



## Geordieexile

legs said:


> Well??????:lol:


Seconded!!!


----------



## shudaman

Well I've just sat down from getting on in the garden for the past 2 1/2 days and I'm really chuffed with the out come 
I can turely say the workshop is finished, sort of, maby
No really there's only a couple of small things to tidy up but they will be done over the next week 
So Ive mainly been finishing off the drive over the last few weeks and ordered all gear I needed to get it done!
That's the slabs along the right side 
Hardcore leveled
sleepers layed for small retaining flower beds
Gravel leveled around whole garage
And the step started for the path to the house
So like I say the inside haven't had much work on other than painting the pit and getting a light in there and sorting all the pit boards out
But also work has started on the RS so bits are already finding them self's everywhere 

Here's some pics

Here's what it looked like 2 weeks ago





Got slabs concreted in



Steps here















This took half a day to remove!!







Then I finished off the last couple of slabs







Started spreading




Layer the base for the step for garden path







And here u go!















Don't ask about the different color stone:wall:







Needs one more coat



And current state of car:lol:









Hope that's made up for the lack of updates!!!


----------



## archiebald

Nice one that man, you are what makes Britain Great


----------



## richtea78

Looks fantastic

Careful the gravel doesn't stick in a tire. The clicking will drive you nuts


----------



## verbarthe

Another very tidy job done .:thumb: Looking good


----------



## shudaman

richtea78 said:


> Looks fantastic
> 
> Careful the gravel doesn't stick in a tire. The clicking will drive you nuts


That's why I went for 30mm gravel lol:thumb:


----------



## trv8

Is the different colour gravel 30mm aswell....just wondering  :lol:.



Fantastic job you done there :thumb:.


----------



## Jonny_R

great progress mate

Will be such a shame when this thread is complete  haha


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

DUDE! It's awesome - properly impressed by everything.

Not too sure what phone you have but can you do a photosphere of it for us all?


----------



## shudaman

trv8 said:


> Is the different colour gravel 30mm aswell....just wondering  :lol:.
> 
> Fantastic job you done there :thumb:.


Haha i think its 40mm lol
It will blend in when i get a little more stone on the week end



Mother-Goose said:


> DUDE! It's awesome - properly impressed by everything.
> 
> Not too sure what phone you have but can you do a photosphere of it for us all?


Erm that the iphone 5 thing?
I only have a crappy 4 atm


----------



## vfr

The one where you state "needs one more coat of paint" made me think you'd built the World's smallest room, what's he going to use that for. 

Then I remembered, you built a inspection pit.


----------



## shaun

:argie::argie:nice


----------



## Darlofan

Looking good mate as it has all the way through. You've done a great job, it's the bits like where you shaped the small sleeper that butts up to base of fence I like, true ocd that. :thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al

I love the whole sleeper and slab idea! Looks awesome! 

Is there any reason why you didn't put some sort of hard standing from the gates to garage door instead of stones?


----------



## shudaman

Zetec-al said:


> I love the whole sleeper and slab idea! Looks awesome!
> 
> Is there any reason why you didn't put some sort of hard standing from the gates to garage door instead of stones?


Manly cost tbh 
I would have loved to slab the whole area, but would cost far to much as I still need to buy the slabs for the new patio etc 
Im going for sandstone slabs in the main garden so I think the stones will add a little contrast to the whole lot

And with slabs I would have had to have added more drainage IMO as there's a lot more water catch from slabs

AND its harder to be quite on stones!!


----------



## legs

That looks mint mate.
Well done


----------



## 20vKarlos

Shudaman, Brilliant progress to date and this is certainly my 2013/14 Build thread of the year! i can only dream to have a yard quite as nice!

I do however have one worry with you not putting a layer of sheeting underneath the stones? how come you didn't put a layer down? or are you sure you'll not get growth through the shingle?


I worry as last year i put stones out the front of our house, and i put the sheeting down too, put still the weeds and grass have managed to get through!


Brilliant thread Nonetheless


----------



## shudaman

20vKarlos said:


> Shudaman, Brilliant progress to date and this is certainly my 2013/14 Build thread of the year! i can only dream to have a yard quite as nice!
> 
> I do however have one worry with you not putting a layer of sheeting underneath the stones? how come you didn't put a layer down? or are you sure you'll not get growth through the shingle?
> 
> I worry as last year i put stones out the front of our house, and i put the sheeting down too, put still the weeds and grass have managed to get through!
> 
> Brilliant thread Nonetheless


When groundworking on site tbh we never layed anything under gravel that had heavy hardcore under neath, wich i have 
Most of it has been down since last year (sides mainly) and not 1 weed has grown 
If there was no hardcore there i would put some down 
But like you say its hard to stop weeds what ever lol


----------



## tricky tree

Absolutely fantastic mate, very well done.

One of the best threads on here, and it's only got about 2 photos of a car!

Imagine the following though

Your sat in the garden enjoying a cold beer admiring your hard work......the wife comes in and says.....darling, I've seen a nice house for sale round the corner..


Aaaaaagggghhhhhhh


----------



## shudaman

tricky tree said:


> Absolutely fantastic mate, very well done.
> 
> One of the best threads on here, and it's only got about 2 photos of a car!
> 
> Imagine the following though
> 
> Your sat in the garden enjoying a cold beer admiring your hard work......the wife comes in and says.....darling, I've seen a nice house for sale round the corner..
> 
> Aaaaaagggghhhhhhh


:lol::lol:
That made me laugh, then think for a while lol

But no she really loves this house, estate etc and sees it as our first "family" home
Don't get me wrong she, like me would love to buy a plot of land and build our own but she also knows how much work and time it will take 
I think in 6-7 years time we will look into a project!


----------



## jamesgti

Looks fantastic mate great work.


----------



## kev1609

Excellent work my friend, planning a garage build shortly myself if things go to plan and showed swmbo this thread to give an idea of the process, 

i have one question though, did you have any issues getting the pit through planning/building regs ect, really want a pit myself but cant be arsed with any extra headaches lol


----------



## shudaman

No not at all 
The only thing I had to get signed off was the electrics
And that didn't cost much

I'm sure if I was building a house from scratch and wanted a pit then planning would have something to say lol


----------



## richtea78

shudaman said:


> That's why I went for 30mm gravel lol:thumb:


Good idea

Also if a stone does get stuck don't take it to the garage and moan about the noise, you will look like a bell end. I know!


----------



## Lloydie

That's a top job mate. Always get a buzz when you do all the work yourself.


----------



## NMH

Love it! Top job!


----------



## liamsxa

In the middle of a build myself, still got roof doors and driveway to do, how much did it cost you to get a electrician to do the power supply for the garage?


----------



## shudaman

liamsxa said:


> In the middle of a build myself, still got roof doors and driveway to do, how much did it cost you to get a electrician to do the power supply for the garage?


£80, live round the corner from me though lol
Smaller company the better


----------



## Skodaw

WOW! Just WOW, read this from start to finish over the last couple of days, probably the best project I've seen on DW. A COMPLETE CREDIT IT YOU! I'm only ever so slightly jealous........


----------



## SiT

This is such a great result I love how it's all come together!! Bet your well chuffed!?! I would agree the gravel is better from a security point of view for sure.

Any plans for a bit of low level 'ambient' lighting around the peripheral of the drive area??

Can't wait to start mine now - a true inspiration mate &#55357;&#56397;

Si


----------



## shudaman

SiT said:


> This is such a great result I love how it's all come together!! Bet your well chuffed!?! I would agree the gravel is better from a security point of view for sure.
> 
> Any plans for a bit of low level 'ambient' lighting around the peripheral of the drive area??
> 
> Can't wait to start mine now - a true inspiration mate ��
> 
> Si


Thanks a lot, 
I am spending a lot of time in there now lol (really annoying the misses:lol
There will be a few more bits added to the outside in the next couple of months as I finish the rest of the garden:thumb:


----------



## Dave182

Cracking thread.


----------



## liamsxa

What did you use to secure the sleepers on top of each other, i can see the steaks but are they fixed to anything?


----------



## shudaman

liamsxa said:


> What did you use to secure the sleepers on top of each other, i can see the steaks but are they fixed to anything?


4inch screws, but like you say the also fixed to the the fence style posts


----------



## joff-turbo-nova

Read from start to finish - top job - 1st class man cave - liking the TV !!!

Joff


----------



## James Bagguley

Not been on DW in a while, so its nice to see how far things have come.

The outdoor area is shaping up very nicely, and the garage is looking ace, homeliest pit i have ever seen too!

You should be very proud, great work :thumb:


----------



## jamesgti

Any updates on this? How's the garden coming along mate?


----------



## lejenko

By far the most inspirational garage build thread which got me having my own build


----------



## shudaman

jamesgti said:


> Any updates on this? How's the garden coming along mate?


Funny you should ask that!
I will have a update over the weekend


----------



## sfstu

shudaman said:


> funny you should ask that!
> I will have a update over the weekend


yay...!!!


----------



## Lloydy

Yes updates!! Been a while bro


----------



## mechrepairs

Love it, makes me want to tear my garage down and add a few different touches.

Carl


----------



## shudaman

Right small update for the interested
Must admit I haven't been doing much in the garage other than using it but instead getting the garden sorted before winter 
My first job was to clear the whole garden of roots and level it off best I can (I never have been grate on a digger lol

I then set about starting the new patio, I did plan on breaking all of the old concrete up but after finding out most of it was over 5" thick I thought it really wasn't going anywhere as it had been down for at least 15 years so I just went over the top of it 
I went for Indian sandstone in raj green, not cheap but at my last house I layed a lovely sandstone patio and moved 3 months later so never enjoyed it so I thought I would this time lol
Next few weeks I will get the soil rotervated and raked down so I can get the new turf down at the start of Oct 
Only a few pics tbh as like I say I've mainly been working on the motor in the workshop (possible thread on that to come too!)

Ollie

How the garden looked a few months ago


Helping as per usual!











Nearly kept it like this but didn't look right on the step end!?








Needs a wash already cos of the bloody mut!

















:thumb:


----------



## richtea78

Nice job, looks like you have a good sized garden too!

I'm not at all jealous!


----------



## sexysol

Such an intriguing project! Read the whole thread from start to finish. Such incredible work. Can't wait to see the garden finished! Superb job with everything done so far.


----------



## sfstu

Good update Ollie...:thumb:
Top job with the patio and path mate, to be expected though after your garage build!

I'd have been tempted too to leave the path with the offset stones...
Rgds Stu


----------



## legs

that looks spot on mate, well done.


----------



## shudaman

sfstu said:


> Good update Ollie...:thumb:
> Top job with the patio and path mate, to be expected though after your garage build!
> 
> I'd have been tempted too to leave the path with the offset stones...
> Rgds Stu


Yer it was close 
Would have saved me 2 hours with the cutter too lol 
But either way I'm happy with it, I've also got loads of slabs left so next summer I might add a separate BBQ patio in the grass were the sun is


----------



## jamesgti

Great work bud coming along nicely.


----------



## Coddy20

Looking good mate keep up the good work


----------



## shudaman

Need to get an update up really 
Just dont get the time atm lol


----------



## Matt.

Out of. Interest, how much roughly did it cost for the slabs?


----------



## shudaman

Just for the slabs were near on 1k, they are off eBay! Second time I have had sonevoff there and the best place to go imo


----------



## stealthwolf

Had insomnia so I spent around a few hours this morning reading this epic thread. Amazing work. I'm inspired. Shame I lack any manual dexterity for this kind of work.


----------



## Ash007

great thread, and excellent build, wish i had the space for this, plus you seem to have even more space for a nice extension for the house. 

great job


----------



## GTMartin

I have just read through this thread and your workmanship is a credit to you. A far cry from these TV programs where architects draw up plans and then get an army of workmen in to do the job.


----------



## shudaman

Thanks for your comments guys 
Give me a couple more weeks to get the RS running and I will turn my attention back to this thread and start updating fir this year!!

Ollie


----------



## enc

You're a grafter .... no denying :thumb:


----------



## Mack

I just flicked through all 95 pages of this..... Jealous would be an understatement!!

Great work mate, fair play to you!!!


----------



## sfstu

Looking forward to the updates mate, one of my favourite threads of last year....:thumb:
Stu


----------



## lejenko

Inspirational progress bud I've just noticed your slabs are similar to what I've had put down &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## johnyoung1991

Brilliant build, thanks for sharing


----------

